# My Kansas Monster Buck Bowhunt - Live from the woods!



## Fullstrutter

(special thanks to Kelman - IndianaPSE for the badass graphics!)


*It's that time of year again...the Midwest whitetail rut is HEATING UP!!!*


I've been counting the days down for months now, and it's finally almost GO TIME! I'll be flying into the Land of The Giants *this Friday, November 1st*! This is earlier than I have typically gone out to KS in the past 3 years. I saved all my vacation time for November and will be bringing you all a MARATHON of Kansas rut action this year! If I need it, I will have *16 all-day hunts* to make it happen!! I'm currently scheduled to be in KS from the 1st to the 18th lol! I have two other flights booked back home, one on the 10th and another on the 13th if I tag out early.

This will be my 4th annual Live Hunt Thread here on Archerytalk. It's been a blast the last three years taking you all along on my Kansas adventures. I've been fortunate to have had shot opportunities at a mature buck every year that I've gone on this hunt!

In *2010*, some of you may remember the 154" stud 8 pointer that I killed on my second to last hunt day. I rattled him in on a cold bitter morning 15 minutes after first shooting light. It was pouring rain and cold - in the high 30's, with a steady wind out of the North. It was November 12th. He has 41 3/8" of mass :drool: and had over 5” of kickers broken off. He is my personal best buck to date!

2010 Thread, Nov 5th-14th: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1349317
















In *2011*, I had an even bigger 160-165" typical 12 pointer :mg: come by on November 8th. It was a different farm than the one I got 8osaurus off. An unfortunate deflection off a branch resulted in a missed opportunity and I went home empty handed that year. 

2011 Thread, Nov 4th-13th: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1614177

That miss plays in my head often and still haunts me. It is what prompted me to upgrade my Switchback XT and slick tricks that I was hunting with that year. I now shoot an Elite Pulse - faster and more powerful with close to 90KE, I now have the kinetic energy to shoot monster mechanicals. My broadhead of choice will be Grim Reaper Whitetail Specials!


*2012 *- last year's bowhunt was a long fun experience where I logged over 100 hours in treestands before getting a chance at a mature buck! It came on my 10th hunt day out of 13. It was early afternoon high up on a ridge, on yet a different property than my shot opps from 2010 and 2011. It was November 16th and was a decently warm and balmy afternoon. I rattled him in after seeing him 100 yards away through the thick timber. I put a perfect quartering away shot on him at 15 yards and he ended up being a 4.5 year old 143" 9 pointer. Looks like something happened during velvet that caused the end of his right mainbeam to break off unfortunately. Would have been close to 150" 10 if he matched his other beam…he is 20.5” wide inside spread. 

2012 Thread, Nov 7th-17th: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1884816














(Arrow penetrated all the way to nock [being stopped by front right leg] but he fell on it and pushed it back out)


This year, my shooter standards will remain the same as last year - *160" minimum* for the majority of the hunt. I really want a nice 10 pointer!! I've never killed one. However, the antler genetics on our farms are world class and with all the time that I have to hunt...I am going to be very selective in what I shoot. I live for this hunt every year and the last thing I want to do is end the fun early!! Clearly if it's a monster he is getting an arrow no matter what day he comes by! But I value the ride and experiencing the excitement of the Kansas rut as much as I value a frothy bloodtrail leading to a nice buck! If I get down towards the end of the hunt I will loosen standards to 140"+. 

Our farms are low pressured archery only props that we have exclusive access on. None of our stands have been hunted at all since last November. There are 4 different properties that we will be hunting on and they total over 1000 acres of prime Kansas ground. They consist of hardwood finger ridges that have great funnels and pinchpoints. There is lots of agriculture on the farms and they have undisturbed bedding area sanctuaries that we stay out of. 

As you guys know, I am a firm believer in all-day sits. I have the gear, the tech toys, and the physical & mental stamina to be able to hunt all day for as long as it takes. My strategy will be hunting dark to dark on major rut funnels between doe bedding areas, every day that the conditions warrant it. It’s the perfect storm for catching a Kansas magnum cruising during the rut! We have over a dozen stands to choose from and we can effectively hunt any wind variation possible. I will have my HD video cam, Muddy tree arm, and Manfrotto 701 fluid head setup with me in the tree on almost every hunt. Will be posting live pics and updates from the woods every day and uploading video after the hunt every night. 


My flight out is this Friday afternoon and I land in Kansas City Airport around 8:30PM! I have some pics and videos I'll be posting over the next few days before my flight for testing and fun. I got a new phone last month, the Droid 4. It is awesome and should power this thread really well when I am out in Kansas. 


How will the script of this year's adventure go? Only time will tell. I'll be taking you all with me through the twists and turns, ups and downs. I can't wait for the journey that lies ahead!!! :thumbs_up


Strutter out


----------



## IndianaPSE

GO MAN GO!! Right there with you all the way!!!

INDY


----------



## BigDeer

Good luck bud


----------



## kentwood1

Good Luck! I'm headed to Illinois, October 30-November 12. I'll be checking in.


----------



## Swamp Poodle

Best of luck to you. I'm driving out this weekend for a couple weeks


----------



## huntnfishnut

In!


----------



## casador81

You lucky SOB! Can't wait to have up-to-the-minute updates. Good luck brother!


----------



## BowOgre

Can't wait! good luck.


----------



## icemanls2

Good luck! Go get em SON! :thumbs_up


----------



## East Aurora

Best of luck!!


----------



## kansasbucks

Should be perfect timing.


----------



## flinginairos

I look forward to your threads every year! Good luck and lay em down!


----------



## strother

Awesome bucks


----------



## tanna114

Good luck strutter! I've followed along the past couple of years, and can't wait to do it again this year. The points you put up for team 25 will just be a bonus this time around :darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunter9

Good luck Strutter! I'll be in KS the 3rd-10th… Subscribed...


----------



## goathillinpa

Good luck this year!


----------



## Pittstate23

Its back! the only thing keeping me from going stir crazy at my desk during november.


----------



## deerjitsu

Good luck.


----------



## huntinfool14

Been waiting all year for this thread.. I love sitting in a treestand and reading how you are doing out is KS. Do you run tree cameras while out there?


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck strut. I look forward to this thread every year. Best on here for awhile. Hope you bag a monster!!


----------



## skeet16

Marked


----------



## young blood

I love following these threads you do and I'm not even a whitetail hunter. Never even seen one but I really enjoy your live updates and pictures. It gives me something to look forward to when I log on to AT rather than just the same monotonous topics. Good luck.


----------



## bsites9

Definitely one of, if not the best thread of the year. Good luck!


----------



## hartzell932

Im in good luck!


----------



## 4X4HD

Good luck!


----------



## sticknstring33

Good luck Strut! I'll be tuned in for sure for this one.


----------



## Birddog13

This is one thread that I check in on hourly! Good luck!


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I'm heading up from the Big D and will be in Kansas from the 1st through the 10th. I'm hoping for some cool weather and big bucks to be on their feet during daylight hours.


----------



## kstatemallards

Good luck!


----------



## bherendeen05

Get it strutter in again this year good luck.


----------



## dsking

I'm in!


----------



## La Wildman

Im in....Good Luck !!!


----------



## jeff25

in for the ride


----------



## buckis

In! Good luck buddy


----------



## blackngold51

Good luck FS! This thread is the highlight of the year on AT, IMO.


----------



## shootnrelease

Good luck Bro!


----------



## b2sandshee

Goodluck strutter! Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## WVohioFAN

subbed. Good luck strutter.


----------



## baz77

looking forward to following along again this year..Good luck!!


----------



## lavazhole

U ship my book before you left lol.

Good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

In.


----------



## basspro05

In.


----------



## Fullstrutter

lavazhole said:


> U ship my book before you left lol.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Haha I got it, thanks for letting me borrow it :thumbs_up 

Mapping trophy bucks will be some good reading material on the planes, too big for in the tree though. Need it back any time soon let me know!


----------



## bucks1869

Im in and Good Luck!


----------



## crockrj

Submitted! Can't wait for the reports! Good luck.


----------



## phibrybout

SUBSCRIBED!!!!!
Someone before me said it may be the best thread of the year, well I say it IS the best thread of the year! Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Following


----------



## zap

I hope that you have a good hunt, Fullstrutter.


----------



## Fullstrutter

zap said:


> I hope that you have a good hunt, Fullstrutter.


Thanks zap and everyone else for the good luck wishes! Really looking forward to this year's trip. I've never had this many days to hunt in KS!! 

Hoping it is the year of the booner for me!!


----------



## shaffer88

Looking forward to it thus year. Good luck


----------



## bj99robinson

Good luck! 

What is the deal with the farms you are hunting? Are they lease, DIY or friends and family? 

Hope you kill a giant!


----------



## bulldogbish

This was a blast last year, def my favorite thread on AT!

It all reminds me of texting with hunting buddies and getting excited for them when they see a shooter coming...very cool!


----------



## Fullstrutter

bj99robinson said:


> Good luck!
> 
> What is the deal with the farms you are hunting? Are they lease, DIY or friends and family?
> 
> Hope you kill a giant!



Friends and family!


----------



## decoy_nut

Looking forward to following this year! We're headed to Jackson Count from the 8th through the 23rd. Will be the second year down there for us. Good luck!


----------



## APAsuphan

Good luck strut!

I start my vacation Friday as well and will be hunting for two straight weeks with two bucks on my mind. It will be fun to see how you are doing while I'm out there as well!


----------



## Tater1985

Awesome, i now find myself anxiously awaiting this thread every fall, like many others im sure! Good luck strutter!


----------



## viper24

Good luck, i will be arriving in KC on friday at 5:30pm , hunting from 2nd till the 9th. Your post makes for some good reading in the stand.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Testing posting real time pics practicing my 36 yard shot in the backyard! 









Zoomed in after a 2 shot group








The Pulse is ready to eat some live mature buck meat, that's what it prefers actually

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















36yds is the exact distance to the upper trail from one of my favorites stands. It's the trail that the 130ish 11 pointer came by on last year that I uploaded video clips of on my thread. A 140's tall 8 point used the same trail at last light on my first year out there in 2010.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Nice!


----------



## OctoberAssassin

was out there last week not hunting unfortunately but saw deer starting to get hit on the roads.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Good shooting strut. Can't wait to follow your thread while I'm out in Ohio hunting.


----------



## jdog66

Subscribed. Caught up from 2010 on. Good Stuff Strutter and good luck!


----------



## Justin Spies

Awesome best of luck strutter. Love this thread. Ill be headed the 7th for 10 days. What made you head up earlier?


----------



## Ned250

In for the ride.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Justin Spies said:


> Awesome best of luck strutter. Love this thread. Ill be headed the 7th for 10 days. What made you head up earlier?


Thanks bro! I was jonesin outta my freakin mind lol! Couldn't take it anymore. Did the same thing last year, booked a ticket on an impulse a week before I was set to leave and flew out 2 days earlier. This year I said well if I'm gonna fly out a day or two earlier (was set to fly out on Wed the 6th), said why not just fly out on the 1st and get the extra weekend too! 


I'm a super addicted Kansas rut degenerate!


----------



## kansasboi

Good luck man! I'll be following along in my blinds in sw Kansas, I hope they're moving!


----------



## RayJax

This will be the third year I have followed you and your thread is like no other! The quality if your details (photos, videos, reports) don't come close to anything on the internet regarding hunting. I feel like I am in camp with you. During the day I have to check in every second I can. When away from the computer I can't wait to get back in the office to check in!

This year with the amount of time on the stand can only be epic!

Also for the first time I will be following you from the stand the 6th-12th on my first trip to Illinois!

Look forward to it Strut! And to all the haters (fiancé included)...don't hate my man/hunter crush!


----------



## string music

Good luck bud. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## sekbowmadness

Can't wait scott! I'm feeling a 170"+ for you this year. your patience and respect for the hunt is a skill not many have!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hell yeah brothers!!!


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

I am with you Fullstrutter. Good luck.


----------



## sekbowmadness

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Tweet46

I'm driving back from my Illinois hunt empty handed. Thought I would check in with Strutter....glad to find this thread is alive and well again this year! 
Strutters threadsdefine how hunts should be...It's all about the journey, not the destination! Thanks for taking us all along on your journey again this year. Good luck!!


----------



## Kb83

Good luck bud. Hope you tag a big one.


----------



## Robertoski

All over it Fullstrutter!! I can feel your anticipation and excitement from KC!!!


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

This will keep me looking foward to your post as I sit home from the effects of the chemo I am doing for my colon cancer. Third time with colon cancer, and I have to be careful in the woods when my white blood count is at its lowest. Your thread keeps me in the woods as if I were there right along with you. Good luck !! I know it is better than SE Alabama.


----------



## Matt G

Sweet. Subscribed as usual. Make sure to shoot that bow when you are there. Just check my bow yesterday. Rest moved and was shoot 6 ft wide to the left at 40 yards. Suspect the rattling from the mountain bike ride shook it loose. Anyways it is not going to move anymore....


----------



## Juneauhunt

I'm in.


----------



## 22Mag

We'll, I'm sure my work will go downhill for a few weeks with this thread. I've followed your thread every time you went to Kansas and won't miss this one. Good luck from oklahoma and shoot strait!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just discovered something exciting! I may be able to post some real-time live videos from the tree this year. My new droid4 is pretty amazing. Just hope i have good cell service on our farms because I switched to Verizon recently. 

Video test...posting video of my office deer wall, taken with my phone, uploaded to YouTube with my phone, then posted to AT with phone:






Looks like it works! Will test this more tonight and tomorrow. I believe there may be a max limit of video length that can be uploaded from a mobile device. Will have to define that parameter before I leave.


----------



## b2sandshee

It works for me. Cool feature. Verizon usually has good service around the bigger cities. 

Looking forward to the live videos!


----------



## njarcher17

Awesome, good luck.


----------



## MNsticker

Good luck I just got back from NE Kansas, not much pre rut activity that I saw, but got back in 3 weeks. Good luck!!


----------



## shaffer88

IMO your best bet for cell service in rural ks is verizon or at least where I'm at in sek and central ks. Besides close to kc Leavenworth Olathe should be that much better


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> IMO your best bet for cell service in rural ks is verizon or at least where I'm at in sek and central ks. Besides close to kc Leavenworth Olathe should be that much better


Outstanding. I figured as much. I know that when I had AT&T I was basically full service on all of our farms in NE KS. However, when I was out in Marion (central) KS for Spring turkey, I had minimal service in most areas. However, my buddy with Verizon in Marion had service basically everywhere. 


The Verizon cell service will be the last link to my thread success & awesomeness. When I get out there, I'll be hawking it closely once we get in our areas.


----------



## sekbowmadness

Verizon works great around here buddy. You'll be good to go! No worries!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

You will be good to go in that area with Verizon. Good Luck Strutter


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Subscribed,,,,Can't wait and Good Luck


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Outstanding. I figured as much. I know that when I had AT&T I was basically full service on all of our farms in NE KS. However, when I was out in Marion (central) KS for Spring turkey, I had minimal service in most areas. However, my buddy with Verizon in Marion had service basically everywhere.
> 
> 
> The Verizon cell service will be the last link to my thread success & awesomeness. When I get out there, I'll be hawking it closely once we get in our areas.


Marion, your just all over my home state. . . Lol. In a few years once these kids are in school and I quit being night worker and day daddy daycare. We need to hook up.


----------



## jnutz19

Goodluck Strutter! I have searched for you a few times trying to see if you've started the thread yet and I just stumbled upon it. I love following your hunt in KS it just reminds me how much I want to make it over there one day. I will be following you this weekend while I'm in the stand. I have my on little hunting vacation planned out for the week of Thanksgiving when our rut is here in NE Louisiana. I don't have any chances at the kind of bucks that you will be going after but I have a few deer for our standards that I wouldn't mind putting on my wall!


----------



## HI OFCR

In on this one. Really enjoyed reading your posts last year! Good Luck!


----------



## xcal1ber

Awesome! I enjoy this thread every year I have been on here. Good luck, and never take that place you have to hunt for granted man, its a pure whitetail honeyhole!


----------



## shaffer88

Just going to throw this out there strutt don't know how it is up north where your headed but in sek where I'm at we're almost to 3 in of rain last two days if you plan on crossing creeks you may come prepared


----------



## JGB OH

Subscribed! My favorite thread!


----------



## 3dfevr#1

I'll be watching. Good Luck!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Almost there strut! Can't wait for this years thread!


----------



## MWoody

Best of luck and can't wait for you to drop a Booner this year cause I have a very good feeling for you.

I'll be following each day!!


----------



## jamesbalog

Im in


----------



## sleeperls

Dont forget your blue jeans 

Seriously though, good luck its been tough around my area for mature shooters. Last year did a number on them.


----------



## 3dn4jc

In the stand on this one!!


----------



## Gary73

Looking forward to see how you do, good luck.


----------



## Yooper720

Good luck...hopefully a Booner will make a fatal mistake this year.


----------



## Fullstrutter

sleeperls said:


> Dont forget your blue jeans
> 
> Seriously though, good luck its been tough around my area for mature shooters. Last year did a number on them.


Ha! I appreciate the good natured humor brother :smile:

I am definitely concerned about what EHD did to the mature buck ratios in eastern Kansas last year. Hopefully there's still a few around that persevered. Hopefully having good ground will help in this regard.


----------



## REDVANES

Fullstrutter said:


> Ha! I appreciate the good natured humor brother :smile:
> 
> I am definitely concerned about what EHD did to the mature buck ratios in eastern Kansas last year. Hopefully there's still a few around that persevered. Hopefully having good ground will help in this regard.


My father and I were just discussing on how we've seen very few shooter bucks the last 2 years... It is a lot different than 4-6 years ago. No doubt the EHD did a number but not as bad as a lot of other states. They're still plenty of biggin's still out there though. Good luck this year!


----------



## D-nasty

Good luck! Get a big one.


----------



## lavazhole

Want a partner next year?


----------



## Ironhide6123

Good luck man. I know the exact level of anxiety that you're feeling right now as I am flying out next week with a buddy of mine to his farm in IL. I've been stationed in CA for a while now and will be my first chance getting back in the stand for 2yrs. Good luck I'll be following the thread.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Mobile video upload test. i have defined the parameter...videos have to be under 30 seconds in order to not get hung up in processing it appears. eventually they get processed, but in order for the video to be published within mere minutes, 30s or less. 

40 yards, one shot with each arrow at the each orange dot, for verification that the practice heads are flying true with FP's. We are golden:







Mobile videos are also golden!


----------



## Brian811

Good luck in Kansas!!


----------



## BoonROTO

Fullstrutter said:


> Ha! I appreciate the good natured humor brother :smile:
> 
> I am definitely concerned about what EHD did to the mature buck ratios in eastern Kansas last year. Hopefully there's still a few around that persevered. Hopefully having good ground will help in this regard.


The county you hunt got hit particularly hard last year by EHD, good luck, you will likely have to earn it if you get a crack at one.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

Looking fwd to the story, I head there in about 3 weeks, I am pretty sure I will be good for nothing here at work for the next month.


----------



## j250trx

Good luck! Shoot a big one!


----------



## Bk123

3rd year following you fs. Love this thread gets me pumped!!


----------



## cwschwark

So all the action is happening in this thread correct? This is my first time following this! It sounds badass so I'm quite excited, especially being fairly close to you, down here in NW Oklahoma. Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

cwschwark said:


> So all the action is happening in this thread correct? This is my first time following this! It sounds badass so I'm quite excited, especially being fairly close to you, down here in NW Oklahoma. Good luck!


Yep this is the thread brotha! It is going to be a blast, I can't wait!!


----------



## snapps

Good luck Strutter I am subscribing


----------



## jporlier

Good luck. Be careful in those wooden tree stands.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Happy Halloween everyone!!! 










Finally AT is back up!!


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 1795472
> 
> 
> 
> Finally AT is back up!!


Amen to that!

I'm been trying to get on all morning and finally was able too!!


----------



## WUD DUK

GOOD LUCK BRO :thumbs_up


----------



## huntnfishnut

One more day...

:wav:


----------



## hunter_tlh

In for the action. Good luck Strut.


----------



## benkharr

The exact same vacation days I have this year as well. Good luck man.


----------



## inline6power

Good luck brotha.


----------



## apollo610

Subscribed.
Also a third year follower, and believer that this is probably the best thread each year.

Good luck strut!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

apollo610 said:


> Subscribed.
> Also a third year follower, and believer that this is probably the best thread each year.
> 
> Good luck strut!!


Thanks to all of you that dig my thread every year, means a lot to me. I put a ton of effort into it to bring you all along for no money. All your posts and well wishes and the appreciation for it is what drives me to do it! :thumbs_up


----------



## viper24

We hunt in se kansas and found some of our good bucks dead due to ehd, but it wasn't that bad (as far as wiping most of them out). With the lack of a drought this year we are getting some good pictures of some nice mature bucks. Today we got some pictures of the bigger deer moving in daylight hours. I will be headed out tomorrow hoping mother nature doesnt mess up the flight plans.


Fullstrutter said:


> Ha! I appreciate the good natured humor brother :smile:
> 
> I am definitely concerned about what EHD did to the mature buck ratios in eastern Kansas last year. Hopefully there's still a few around that persevered. Hopefully having good ground will help in this regard.


----------



## dspell20

Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## Scrib

Best thread every year. Love it!


----------



## sekbowmadness

So ready for the updates and pics! Suspense is killing me! lol


----------



## drop_tine

Good luck!


----------



## g2outfitter

Awesome can't wait


----------



## smokecity

I just died and went to heaven! The strutter thread is up!! 

Rooting for ya man!

I'm saying November 7th is your day


----------



## Fireman324

Hey brotha! Im ready for another fantastic hunt with you! Ill be a wreck for the next month thanks to this thread...


----------



## still searchin

Im in


----------



## Pittstate23

BoonROTO said:


> The county you hunt got hit particularly hard last year by EHD, good luck, you will likely have to earn it if you get a crack at one.


I hunt Leavenworth and Atchison Counties, run cams in them year round, walked miles looking last fall for dead deer and what not and it was very spotty, I would walk 2 miles down a creek without finding a deer and then would walk 200 yards and find 2 or 3. There are still PLENTY in that neck of the woods around, my trail cams support this too.


----------



## Fullstrutter

smokecity said:


> I just died and went to heaven! The strutter thread is up!!
> 
> Rooting for ya man!
> 
> I'm saying November 7th is your day


Lol awesome!! Dude the weather looks freakin STELLAR for next week!! Looks like some of the best weather I've ever had on this hunt in 4 years!!




Fireman324 said:


> Hey brotha! Im ready for another fantastic hunt with you! Ill be a wreck for the next month thanks to this thread...



There you are Trav!! Was wondering where you been buddy! What you been into lately? What are you planning for hunting gamplan over the next couple weeks!?




Pittstate23 said:


> I hunt Leavenworth and Atchison Counties, run cams in them year round, walked miles looking last fall for dead deer and what not and it was very spotty, I would walk 2 miles down a creek without finding a deer and then would walk 200 yards and find 2 or 3. There are still PLENTY in that neck of the woods around, my trail cams support this too.


That's outstanding location specific info, thanks bro!! Definitely makes me feel more confident and that is key!


----------



## BigDeer

what day will be your first sit?? tomorrow evening or sat morning?


----------



## BigDeer

Pittstate23 said:


> I hunt Leavenworth and Atchison Counties, run cams in them year round, walked miles looking last fall for dead deer and what not and it was very spotty, I would walk 2 miles down a creek without finding a deer and then would walk 200 yards and find 2 or 3. There are still PLENTY in that neck of the woods around, my trail cams support this too.


Muzzy hunted our lease during the early period and didn't see deer like normal but saw a ton last rifle season so it was odd. Never did walk the river though our lease, probably should have just to see. btw we have a river otter population, something to see


----------



## Fullstrutter

BigDeer said:


> what day will be your first sit?? tomorrow evening or sat morning?


Saturday morning! Weather looking good for both Saturday all day & Sun morning. In the 30's at first light and steady breeze in the mornings. Sunday a warm front is going to blow through from the south. Will hunt the morn, and probably get out and sit one of our close props for the last 2 hours Sunday evening. Watch some football during the day!

I land around 8:30PM in KC airport tmrw evening, Jimmy is picking me up! You can bet we will be hitting the liquor store on the way to his country home and grabbing a big bottle of Crown Royal! Have our annual opening evening celebratory whiskey to kick off yet another epic hunt, drool over his 203", 186", and 172" monsters in his living room, and talk some hunting!!


----------



## BigDeer

Fullstrutter said:


> Saturday morning! Weather looking good for both Saturday all day & Sun morning. In the 30's at first light and steady breeze in the mornings. Sunday a warm front is going to blow through from the south. Will hunt the morn, and probably get out and sit one of our close props for the last 2 hours Sunday evening. Watch some football during the day!
> 
> I land around 8:30PM in KC airport tmrw evening, Jimmy is picking me up! You can bet we will be hitting the liquor store on the way to his country home and grabbing a big bottle of Crown Royal! Have our annual opening evening celebratory whiskey to kick off yet another epic hunt, drool over his 203", 186", and 172" monsters in his living room, and talk some hunting!!


Be cool to have aerial photos and spots marked where you'll be hunting so we can see what you're seeing so to speak besides your pictures you take. See the lay of the land, tell us where the deer may be coming from. Just an idea. Some hunting shows do this before the hunt and I always enjoy that aspect.


----------



## Tater1985

BigDeer said:


> Be cool to have aerial photos and spots marked where you'll be hunting so we can see what you're seeing so to speak besides your pictures you take. See the lay of the land, tell us where the deer may be coming from. Just an idea. Some hunting shows do this before the hunt and I always enjoy that aspect.


That's a neat idea. There is a nice app that I use for aerial and topo and marking sign and what not. It's called back country navigator pro, it's $9.99, but it does a ton of stuff and easy as heck to use. It actually has a simple screenshot feature so it would make doing this very easy.


----------



## Lien2

Hurry up already!!!
Oh....and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Tater1985

Tater1985 said:


> That's a neat idea. There is a nice app that I use for aerial and topo and marking sign and what not. It's called back country navigator pro, it's $9.99, but it does a ton of stuff and easy as heck to use. It actually has a simple screenshot feature so it would make doing this very easy.


Here's an example of how they look.


----------



## outbackarcher

I'm in. Good luck!


----------



## DT87

I haven't read everything, but what town will you be close to?


----------



## Fullstrutter

BigDeer said:


> Be cool to have aerial photos and spots marked where you'll be hunting so we can see what you're seeing so to speak besides your pictures you take. See the lay of the land, tell us where the deer may be coming from. Just an idea. Some hunting shows do this before the hunt and I always enjoy that aspect.


Back when I first talked to Jimmy about doing live hunt threads on archerytalk (in our first year)...we agreed no aerial pics of our areas. Too many lurkers out there with bad intentions unfortunately.


----------



## Tater1985

Fullstrutter said:


> Back when I first talked to Jimmy about doing live hunt threads on archerytalk (in our first year)...we agreed no aerial pics of our areas. Too many lurkers out there with bad intentions unfortunately.


Yeah, never really thought about that. Best to keep your actual locations and the locations of trophy bucks under wraps.


----------



## Fireman324

Hey ill fill u in after a bit, still at work.
Blahhhhhhhh


----------



## BigDeer

Fullstrutter said:


> Back when I first talked to Jimmy about doing live hunt threads on archerytalk (in our first year)...we agreed no aerial pics of our areas. Too many lurkers out there with bad intentions unfortunately.


how about taking a panorama (does your new phone do that) from the stand and you could discuss deer movement or travel corridors?? I thought about that upon posting, sucks unfortunately.


----------



## Fullstrutter

BigDeer said:


> how about taking a panorama (does your new phone do that) from the stand and you could discuss deer movement or travel corridors?? I thought about that upon posting, sucks unfortunately.


Yes it does do panorama! I can definitely do some pan pics


----------



## brae

Nice pumped!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Took this video the other day. Told my girl to come take a walk with me and that i wanted to try something cool. Had her carry the video cam which was mounted on the 701 manfrotto and the big sturdy tripod. We walked to 70 yards from the Glendel 3D Buck and let it rip! I regularly practice out to 50 but this was some of the best shooting of my life. Glad I got it on video to prove it haha!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Can't wait for your live updates. I don't get any work done though haha. You have to work tomorrow also ? Awesome shooting btw. I wish I could shoot that good at 50 haha.


----------



## huntnfishnut

In the wind too. Great shooting


----------



## Justin Spies

Nice shooting! It seems the ground you hunt is prime stuff. How many P&Y would you guess to see on your 10 day trips?


----------



## cwschwark

Not to take this thread off topic, but while we're all waiting in anticipation, I'm curious about draw form. I recently got back into archery(this summer, hadn't shot since I was a kid). I notice some people seem to draw close to their chest, pulling their shoulder blades together, like you do. Other really good shots use a little different draw form(easiest way to explain it is Cam Hanes form). Is either one more right than the other, or both correct just personal preference/style? Just curious! Good shooting brother!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Justin Spies said:


> Nice shooting! It seems the ground you hunt is prime stuff. How many P&Y would you guess to see on your 10 day trips?


If we are talking bucks grossing over 125", on a 10 day hunt with average weather, I would say about 7. 

In my first year with poor weather and 8.5 hunt days, it was 5. 

In my second year with 9 hunt days and average weather, it was 6. 

Last year with 10 hunt days and average weather, it was 7.

This year's weather looks to be very promising and I am hoping to see even more P&Y's and hopefully my first booner!




cwschwark said:


> Not to take this thread off topic, but while we're all waiting in anticipation, I'm curious about draw form. I recently got back into archery(this summer, hadn't shot since I was a kid). I notice some people seem to draw close to their chest, pulling their shoulder blades together, like you do. Other really good shots use a little different draw form(easiest way to explain it is Cam Hanes form). Is either one more right than the other, or both correct just personal preference/style? Just curious! Good shooting brother!


I would imagine it is just personal style preference. I actually have no idea whether I have good form or not lol! It's just how I have always shot, how my bow muscles work in combination to draw the 71# DW.


----------



## RobbyE

Hey Strutter. This time last year, I was new to this forum and happened upon your thread. I can blame you for becoming instantly addicted. 

If you haven't followed his hunt before, you are in for a treat. Between the videos and constant updates, you really feel like you are there. I've never been this invested in someone else's hunt.

Thanks in advance for your effort. I hope we get one, I mean I hope you get one.


----------



## Fireman324

Ok so I made it home from work brotha and the first thing on my mind was reading ur thread... Not even huntn yet but Im already hyped up. I just happened to get on AT today at lunch, havent been on here much lately and I see your thread up and running. My heart fluttered...
Then I read it and your huntn SATURDAY!!!! Holy $#! Im probly more STOKED than you are! I hope this year proves to be great trip for you. 
As for myself, well i took that new job and have no vac. days so my time will be limited. I had already told myself I wasnt gonna do a thread just bc last two I did ended in disaster and wont be much huntn I dont foresee. I checked my stands last week and they are still up from last year and not stolen, so thats a plus  
I need to go put out this new camera i got this week end and maybe hang one stand. Other than that i have been shooting as much as possible tryn to be ready for the few chances i will get... Should have 4 days straight week of thanksgiving which is the best time usually from year to year out there where I took ya when we went shroomn. Anyways GL to you and i will keep in touch and DEFINATELY follow this deal!!

Like others said " this is the #1 deal on AT"


----------



## wynnah1126

ttt


----------



## asmith4

Stutter, do you think ull get to video the shot this year?! thats what im gonna try do


----------



## Fullstrutter

asmith4 said:


> Stutter, do you think ull get to video the shot this year?! thats what im gonna try do


Depends on a few variables, but I'm def going to try. It is however not my priority. I don't get paid for this and my main priority it to kill a kansas giant!! The weather, the stand (one stand is 3/4 mile in - won't be lugging cam gear to that one), direction and trail the buck is coming from, and how big he is will depend on whether I try to solo cam pro the shot. A booner and I won't even touch the cam...every ounce of stealth and killmode will be applied to sealing the deal. 

Main goal is to kill a monster and secondary is to film anything I can.


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Ok so I made it home from work brotha and the first thing on my mind was reading ur thread... Not even huntn yet but Im already hyped up. I just happened to get on AT today at lunch, havent been on here much lately and I see your thread up and running. My heart fluttered...
> Then I read it and your huntn SATURDAY!!!! Holy $#! Im probly more STOKED than you are! I hope this year proves to be great trip for you.
> As for myself, well i took that new job and have no vac. days so my time will be limited. I had already told myself I wasnt gonna do a thread just bc last two I did ended in disaster and wont be much huntn I dont foresee. I checked my stands last week and they are still up from last year and not stolen, so thats a plus
> I need to go put out this new camera i got this week end and maybe hang one stand. Other than that i have been shooting as much as possible tryn to be ready for the few chances i will get... Should have 4 days straight week of thanksgiving which is the best time usually from year to year out there where I took ya when we went shroomn. Anyways GL to you and i will keep in touch and DEFINATELY follow this deal!!
> 
> Like others said " this is the #1 deal on AT"


Where you working at now? You still in same town you have been. .


----------



## Fireman324

Jake- 
Im still in Independence, just took a job with Souther Star Central Gas Pipeline. I doubled my hourly wadge.... I still work part time at the fire station. Matter of fact we had two fires this week. One of which I made.


----------



## ahawk19

I'm in it again 3rd time is a charm for the big one!


----------



## Fullstrutter

All the little kiddies are ringing doorbell and we're loading up their goody bags with tons of candy. Have always loved Halloween. 

I also believe in monsters :devil:

But as I got older...my monsters took on a different form :thumbs_up


----------



## asmith4

Fullstrutter said:


> Depends on a few variables, but I'm def going to try. It is however not my priority. I don't get paid for this and my main priority it to kill a kansas giant!! The weather, the stand (one stand is 3/4 mile in - won't be lugging cam gear to that one), direction and trail the buck is coming from, and how big he is will depend on whether I try to solo cam pro the shot. A booner and I won't even touch the cam...every ounce of stealth and killmode will be applied to sealing the deal.
> 
> Main goal is to kill a monster and secondary is to film anything I can.


yep i hear that. and the way they come in sometime you dont have to get the camera going... i dont have any fancy camera stuff.. good luck


----------



## AARON H

In for the third year. Have looked forward to this all year.


----------



## Fullstrutter

All of the candy is gone and the lights out front are off. Now it's time for the adults to have a drink! :beer:










Almost time for Thursday Night Football!!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Nice!


----------



## Maddog10

Fullstrutter said:


> All of the candy is gone and the lights out front are off. Now it's time for the adults to have a drink! :beer:
> 
> View attachment 1795855
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time for Thursday Night Football!!


You have great taste in alcohol. I applaud you, sir... Btw, in for the 3rd year!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Just got the kids back home from Trick orTreating, and tuned in. Wow! Reading all the posts so far, and I can't wait until you start your hunt Strutter. 

Good luck brotha! I hope you kill an absolute MONSTER.
Be careful and most importantly have fun.
Get em Dude!

Dan.


----------



## Fireman324

Yes I agree with MADDOG... Im down with the Maker's Mark! Well done


----------



## zap

Fullstrutter said:


> All of the candy is gone and the lights out front are off. Now it's time for the adults to have a drink! :beer:
> 
> View attachment 1795855
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time for Thursday Night Football!!


Is that a mask?

:lol:


----------



## Quartermoons

How in the world would he get a mask on over them ears?


----------



## jnutz19

I agree on the alcohol choices too! Especially the Crown Royal I saw you talk about for when you arrive in Kansas!


----------



## mikecs4life

Been watching since episode 1. Good luck Strutter!!


----------



## blazer29

Good luck! Bet u feel like a kid on Christmas Eve! I'm heading out there 17-23!


----------



## Fullstrutter

blazer29 said:


> Good luck! Bet u feel like a kid on Christmas Eve! I'm heading out there 17-23!


I do!! Actually I'm pretty sure I'm more excited about this then I ever was as a kid on Xmas eve haha!

Half day of work tmrw, home around noon, leave for airport around 2:30pm! 

When I hit the hay tmrw night it'll be in monster buck country...


----------



## Fireman324

Just got back from Joplin, Mo. We saw 5 deer on the way back 4 of which were doe for sure and idk about the 5th one.... 
Had to go do some Zombie slayn w paintball guns for Halloween with my boy and family.


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's here!!!


----------



## jnutz19

Awesome!! I'm headed to my camp today for the weekend but I just don't have as big of bucks to hunt lol


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

I'm at the airport. Flying out of Sanford. They have a direct flight to Tulsa (1.5 hrs from our place) and the fight is cheap.

Good luck


----------



## IAHNTR

In for 3rd year as well. Love these threads and appreciate all the time you put into it. Good luck brother and pick a hair.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Maddog10 said:


> You have great taste in alcohol. I applaud you, sir... Btw, in for the 3rd year!


I was just going to say the exact same thing!!! Strutter, have you tried Forty Creek? It is some muy bueno stuff as well and I put it right up there with Maker's and Jack...Give it a try, you won't be disappointed that you saved a couple dollars as well.


----------



## superslamsam

A great adventure every year! Good luck, I look forward to reading the rest of it!


----------



## broadheadnut

good luck my man, maybe next year ill join!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pork_Chopper said:


> I was just going to say the exact same thing!!! Strutter, have you tried Forty Creek? It is some muy bueno stuff as well and I put it right up there with Maker's and Jack...Give it a try, you won't be disappointed that you saved a couple dollars as well.


Thanks guys lol...yep I'm a major fan of fine whiskey's! Crown is also one of my favorites. We didn't buy any when we re-upped the other day and got the GJ & MM because when I land in KC tonight...Jimmy and I are going to get a handle of Crown on the way home! Our annual opening evening festivity!! 

Chopper...I have not tried Forty Creek but I have seen it before...will have to check it out!


----------



## bellasm

subscribed.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Last night at last light, I took one final real shot before packing the Elite Pulse up. Screwed a real grim reaper whitetail special on that had already been through an animal and has been decommissioned. I walked to 19 yards, drew, aimed, exhaled, touched off......

Doublelung!










The tip of the WTS razortip was barely sticking out the backside of the glendel fullrut brand new insert











Less than 5 hours and I'll be on a plane!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Schwiiiing! Next shot finds real vs. foam. Good luck!

Talk to you from Ill.


----------



## Featherbuster

Good luck!! like the thread .also being I have hunted KS for many years and it is land of the giants. I agree with the no areial photos somethings are just that way in life. enjoy I truly know the feeling its awesome.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Aaaaaaaaand I'm outta work and on vacation!!!!!!


----------



## Duckman64

Good luck Strutter! Can't wait to follow the action again this year. My son and I will be headed to sek Nov 17.


----------



## huntnfishnut

Not excited at all lol


----------



## Tweet46

Safe travels. Looking forward to the first posts from the stand!
Cheers, 
Tweet


----------



## hilltophunter

Good luck man.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Good luck! I can't wait to see what you get


----------



## vtbowhunter3

Good luck. I'm on my way to NC Kansas right now 3rd straight year out there with my father and brother. Will be there for 2 weeks can't wait!


----------



## archeryninja

I'm in. Good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter

All packed and ready to go!!! 

50lb gearbag, 40lb bowcase packed full, 35lb roller duffle with camera gear, binos, electronics, gadgets, widgets, gizmos, and more. 









Airport departure is imminent!


----------



## jnutz19

Awesome!! How long is the flight?


----------



## huntnfishnut

Hope the crap at LAX doesnt screw you up somehow...


----------



## bowfool12

Good luck brotha, I'll be following along for the 4th straight year.

I will be off the 7th-14th here in Ohio, if you finish up early and want to swing through Ohio let me know!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

bowfool12 said:


> Good luck brotha, I'll be following along for the 4th straight year.
> 
> I will be off the 7th-14th here in Ohio, if you finish up early and want to swing through Ohio let me know!!



Hmmmmm....OTC tags in OH...hmmmm....tantilizing!! shoot me a PM if serious, I have a lot of days off and very well might tag out early :thumbs_up

Security line at RSW is cash money


----------



## Fullstrutter

Got about 20 mins until boarding time. Checked in with the gate; flight is on schedule. Chillin at a restaurant near my gate and sippin on a tall Shocktop









Super excited!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Fullstrutter said:


> Got about 20 mins until boarding time. Checked in with the gate; flight is on schedule. Chillin at a restaurant near my gate and sippin on a tall Shocktop
> 
> View attachment 1796335
> 
> 
> Super excited!


I hope you have an aisle seat Bro!! LOL


----------



## Pork_Chopper

I'll assume they didn't have Forty Creek! Just messin...have a safe flight (not that you have much say in the matter).


----------



## BowButla

Subscribed. Heading out to Minneapolis, KS in 9 days. Good Luck................


----------



## deadeye270

Good Luck Strutter! I'm 12hours behind you. Plan takes off at 6:00am - landing in MO by 9:00am and will be in the woods for the afternoon hunt. Good luck knocking a big one down!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck strut. Can't wait to see you behind a monster!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pork_Chopper said:


> I'll assume they didn't have Forty Creek! Just messin...have a safe flight (not that you have much say in the matter).


Haha...as much as I love whiskey, I'm a beer lover too! Gonna save the liq for later when Jimmy and I are BS'in at his place tonight! 

However....I got this awesome gift in the mail compliments of southwest about a month ago. I'll be imbibing a few beverages on the house as I head towards KS at 30,000 feet!! FREEEEBIES!! :beer:


----------



## sooner77

that's almost as good as a deerstand


----------



## bellasm

Next year ship your gear out ahead of time, you could buy a case of Crown Royal with the savings. I won't let the airlines touch my bags, I can ship everything insured for half the price. best of luck to you and I also look forward to this thread every year!



Fullstrutter said:


> All packed and ready to go!!!
> 
> 50lb gearbag, 40lb bowcase packed full, 35lb roller duffle with camera gear, binos, electronics, gadgets, widgets, gizmos, and more.
> 
> View attachment 1796297
> 
> 
> Airport departure is imminent!


----------



## Fullstrutter

bellasm said:


> Next year ship your gear out ahead of time, you could buy a case of Crown Royal with the savings. I won't let the airlines touch my bags, I can ship everything insured for half the price. best of luck to you and I also look forward to this thread every year!


Bags fly free on southwest brother! I don't pay a dime for them and instead buy a big fat handle of Crown Royle with the savings!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

BEST OF LUCK BRO!!!!!! have a safe trip, cant wait to follow along! 

thanks for all the E-scouting with me and kelly for our trip!!! hope we ALL get one!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

On the plane and about to blastoff from this flooded swamp into the big buck Mecca!!!










Hit you up when I'm in Chicago laying over!!

Strut out.


----------



## bellasm

Touche'.



Fullstrutter said:


> Bags fly free on southwest brother! I don't pay a dime for them and instead buy a big fat handle of Crown Royle with the savings!
> 
> View attachment 1796365


----------



## df06

Darn, I don't arrive in Ks till the 6th 
But I am in South Dakota The 2nd through the 5th, hoping to arrow one in both states


----------



## Fireman324

Dude! You here in Ks yet? I think we are more excited than you!!!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fireman324 said:


> Dude! You here in Ks yet? I think we are more excited than you!!!!!


Lol I think so. I look forward to this thread the day it ends!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just landed in Chi-town! Next flight is in precisely 90 mins from now. Gonna grab some grub while on the layover. 

Right after my last post before taking off, my flight departure countdown completed!!


----------



## skeet16

Giordano's pizza is there one at midway. If there is it's good pizza


----------



## Fullstrutter

On plane and about to take off west to Kansas City! I love this annual pilgrimage


----------



## WVohioFAN

:thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just landed in KANSAS!!! 

YESSSSS!


----------



## brae

Nice


----------



## phibrybout

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## sekbowmadness

Welcome home brother! Lol


----------



## klredneck

I live and hunt just southwest of Kansas city. I'm on vacation this coming week and heading to the woods also. Hopeful they are finally moving in Kansas for us tomorrow! Good luck to all KS Hunter's tomorrow.


----------



## nitro943

Just found this thread. I must say you keep it pretty exciting. You have a knack for this sort of thing for sure. I admire your passion a feel the same when it comes to spending time on the stand. But I will never sit on a damn 2x4 for any monster buck lol. And thanks to that painful looking picture, I now enjoy my Summit a WHOLE lot more. Thanks for all the updates. Well done!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Chillin with my good buddy Jimmy in his living room, among giants! 









I swear whiskey tastes best when I'm drinking with Jimmy here in KS!!


----------



## jnutz19

Man I bet it does! It tastes pretty good around this campfire too!!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Nice! Good luck in the morning!!!


----------



## NC Kansas

Fullstrutter said:


> Just landed in KANSAS!!!
> 
> YESSSSS!
> View attachment 1796545


Earl did live in Kansas for a while.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright guys...all settled in and unpacked. All my gear is ready to rock for the morning. I am going to tear out of the gates right off the bat and do an all day sit tomorrow! Going to the stand that I had the encounter with the 160+ typical 12 pointer in 2011. We now call it the typical 12 stand. I also had the 140"+ buck come by in this stand last year, up the hill from me. Remember I got video of him and his G2's were easily 12"+!

There will be a steady wind out of the NW all day around 12mph and that stand hunts it to perfection. Overnight low at first light in the morn should be around 39 degrees, with wind chill around 33. Solid weather overall. Will pack in food, drink, and all the gear I need to be effective and comfortable for 11 hours on stand. 

I highly doubt I will get much sleep tonight.....it's OPENING DAY for me in the morn!!!!!!! This is what we have all been waiting for. 


Completely amped!


----------



## aeast236

Welcome back and stay upright in your stand. I'll be gettin it in all week too.


----------



## kybeau

Good luck and welcome to KS!


----------



## Jam4

You said you were hoping for a solid 10. Good luck man keep us up to date!


----------



## DanF

Subscribed


----------



## skeet16

Get up and go hunt. We need pics!
Sitting at camp. 
I got my anker charged so I can recharge and keep a eye on your thread


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I saw 4 bucks dogging does in Leavenworth county on my way to work early this morning, you got here just in time! Good luck today.


----------



## Chin

subbed


----------



## Hangac1093

Subscribed for another year. Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alarm just went off! I was already up. 90 mins to my tree!


----------



## brae

Pumped !


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Alarm just went off! I was already up. 90 mins to my tree!


Goodluck on your first day strut. Look forward to your updates!


----------



## shaffer88

I'm up with you strutt. My jackery is charged and ready for an all dayer.


----------



## kda082

Good luck man. I'll be a in a tree about 45 mins west of you. Great morning to be in the stand.


----------



## alpine5575

Good Luck from Ohio. I'm headed out this morning for my first hunt of the year.


----------



## jayc1471

Subscribed


----------



## IndianaPSE

Fullstrutter said:


> Alarm just went off! I was already up. 90 mins to my tree!


Joe will be here shortly and we will head out. Good luck today. We'll check-in from the road.


----------



## Bloodtrax

Good luck bud, love your threads I'll be in stand this afternoon after the rain stops!


----------



## blazer29

Chootem Chootem! Good luck!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm up and in my first Kansas treestand of the 2013 rut!!! I have full service with Verizon, YES!!!!

Still pretty dark in the woods. Wasn't fully setup until 6:57. I set video cam up and everything else slowly and silently...its a 30 min process once I get to base of my tree. I'll probably streamline that down a bit over the next week. 

You guys aren't going to freakin believe this. When I was walking in, I heard two small bucks fighting antlers clanking grunting and heavy footfalls thudding the ground!!!! They were about 60 yards from my tree to the north, and i was about 80 yards away. My heart was racing! I gave it 5 mins and eventually didn't hear them walking around in the woods anymore. While I waited, I was looking up at the clear starry filled sky. Was saying a prayer of thanks to be alive in that moment when a shooting star ripped across the dark sky RIGHT where I was looking at! I made a wish and was on my way to my tree. when I got to the woods edge, no light the entire way, a deer took off blowing. Prob one of the bucks, ah well. 

What a way to start my first morning before even getting into a tree!!!

Shooting light is coming......


----------



## JKinney1

In for updates! Also in the tree in SE OHIO


----------



## Jon C

Sweet! Hope you have a great hunt...I'm at home with my boys and wife 1st weekend after football season. Will b following along..wishing I was out there.


----------



## brae

Prime time baby


----------



## Fullstrutter

brae said:


> Prime time baby


No doubt! Got good shooting light. It's beautiful out. LOTS of leaves still on the trees, but the foliage is gorgeous. Glad it's not still super damp in the woods or they'd be able to sneak in real easy on me. Visibility is 2/3 what it has been in past years, although I'm usually out here about 5 days from now.


----------



## brae

Strutter I'm sitting here in my room wishing I was hunting haven't huntted in 3 yrs due to being over seas ARMY.. THIS jan I'm moving to ft Riley ks and I'm pumped


----------



## cwschwark

Good luck brother!


----------



## shaffer88

they're moving good luck strutt


----------



## Fullstrutter

A pink fireball has just emerged above the horizon and through the treetops. A glorious dawn is breaking on my first morning in the sweet, sweet November deerwoods. How great thou art.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm a little chilly! Mostly my hands. Wish I brought one small hand warmer, I brought a bunch with me but didn't take any this morn. Got my light gloves on so it's easier to type. 

It's 40ish and breezy out of the NW. Morning sunlight is flooding the woods around me. I'll warm up soon. 

I can't wait to see my first deer from stand! This feel great to be out here. 

A few pics from around my stand

























Thick in here, the quintessense of a rut funnel bow stand


----------



## bvananne

Ditto on the cold hands and hand warmers! Good Luck this year! Officially subscribed!


----------



## shaffer88

Full strutted any action to warm thur hands up? I have my arch nemesis / best friend bvananne hunting 1/4 mi away from me. And we need something more to warm this trigger finger up with


----------



## Fullstrutter

Deer!!! Sun on hide, 50 yards and coming, yes! Can't tell what it is, thick in that direction


----------



## Lyncher68

Well?!?!?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Biggg doe and a skipper. They've been right around and under for over 15 mins!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Awesome pics! Good way to start out your hunt!!


----------



## Camo_Hottie

I feel like I'm right there in that tree with you! Great pics! The foliage looks fantastic. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's pretty out here, smells real woodsy. Lots of leaves fluttering to the ground. Somewhat noisy with the breeze and leaves. With how thick it is in here, got to stay on my toes. 

Forgot to mention I had a coyote slink through about 20 mins before I saw the does. He never stopped moving, couldn't get a shot. 

Just saw a hawk swoop through the underbrush on a squirrel about 40 yards away and almost got him! 

The hillside is warming up nicely and I am nice and comfortable. 

How does this panorama look? Haven't practiced much with that mode on the new phone. There a trick to it? Slow and steady I'm guessing. This was from about two hours ago









I'll do another in a little bit


----------



## dsking

lookin good. keep em coming!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Panorama pics panning from my 7 o clock to my 12 o clock first pic, then 12 to 5 o clock 2nd 









Had to resize this second pic because it was too large to upload to AT. Can you notice a big difference in quality/pixilage?


----------



## shaffer88

On tapatalk second turned out much better


----------



## Fullstrutter

Anyone else doing an all-day sit in KS today?


----------



## shaffer88

That was the plan


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

Good morning from SE Alabama. Looks like action has already started, good luck.


----------



## Fireman324

I cant tell much difference on the quality of the two from my phone... Im not really fond of the panorama deal. Its a great concept and seems to work ok but i dont like how the pictures are so narrow. Maybe im missing something?? Idk. 

Strutt- im waiting for an ol slounch donkey to stroll through!!! Them doe right underneath you are always fun. I tell everyone one of the many reasons I like to bowhunt is l like to spit on em before l shoot em!


----------



## Ned250

Living vicariously through you.... Been a really slow season here in DE so far.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Fullstrutter said:


> Anyone else doing an all-day sit in KS today?



I'll be doing an all day sit tomorrow and as many as i can through the 18th. The south wind that comes in tomorrow will keep me out of my favorite stands.


----------



## Kingfish750

Good luck strutter! I'll be along for the hunt all week. Won't be getting much done at the office next week.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Scott, you tickle the horns today at all?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

On my smart phone the pics are tiny, long, and skinny.


----------



## Fullstrutter

IndianaPSE said:


> Scott, you tickle the horns today at all?


No I haven't...winds been swirling a bit. Gonna wait until I have a better wind setup before blind calling.

I just had some food for the first time since getting on stand at 6:30. Banana, chewy granola bar, and a yogurt. Forgot a spoon, woops lol, should a seen me trying to eat it with the wrapper wrapped around my finger haha. Glad I had a napkin. 

It's high noon and balmy out. Ready for some midday movement. No place I'd rather be


----------



## Hi_c

170p&ywhitail said:


> On my smart phone the pics are tiny, long, and skinny.


Same on iPad... Narrow and small panorama pics.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hi_c said:


> Same on iPad... Narrow and small panorama pics.


Yep that's how those panorama pics are. Not sure I'm a fan of them. Think I'll just take a few different regular pics around me instead, moving forward. 


#readyandwaiting


----------



## Fullstrutter

Any sports bettors out there following along? KS state is playing Iowa state at 3:30pm today. Line is KS st -17.5 and it's at home in KS. Who's got some thoughts on this matchup! I'm feeling a little wager, maybe a teaser with the O/U which is 52


----------



## kybeau

Keep the updates coming! I just hung a stand for a S wind for a morning hunt. Cant be out all day but maybe I wont need to!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> Any sports bettors out there following along? KS state is playing Iowa state at 3:30pm today. Line is KS st -17.5 and it's at home in KS. Who's got some thoughts on this matchup! I'm feeling a little wager, maybe a teaser with the O/U which is 52


Iowa state is my hometown team and trust me when I say this, we suck!! No way we cover.


----------



## shaffer88

Kstater ova here. I'm for them no matter the week. But 52 o/u under


----------



## Fullstrutter

APAsuphan said:


> Iowa state is my hometown team and trust me when I say this, we suck!! No way we cover.


Surprising...Iowa st played OSU pretty strong. I was leaning towards Iowa st +23.5 as opposed to Ks st -11.5 (teased) but now not as sure hmmmm 

Edit....that was Iowa not Iowa state. Looks like KS st is the pick at -11.5



shaffer88 said:


> Kstater ova here. I'm for them no matter the week. But 52 o/u under


I agree I was also feeling the under 58 vs over 46 (teased)


----------



## dsking

Iowa State was a play away from beating Texas, and had respectable games against OSU and Iowa. That said, they are better in Ames.


----------



## Fullstrutter

All quiet out here except for a few skwerrelz and woodpeckers workin around


----------



## Fullstrutter

One of the fox treerats came close and was eating an Osage orange. Bunch of them on the forest floor nearby. 

This cell phone take video that's any good? Worth taking and uploading for live videos?


----------



## dsking

Good quality!!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Alls you need to know is buckeyes roll baby!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Good quality. I like the videos from your phone now.


----------



## shaffer88

EMAW maybe should of taken the over


----------



## ldeemer

Baylor all the way baby


----------



## Fullstrutter

Took KS st straight up -17.5, let's see what they can do. 

Sun is shining, breeze is blowing, nothing moving so far this afternoon. I have heard at least a dozen hedge apples fall to earth since this morning, THUD


----------



## dsking

Should be picking up soon!


----------



## mustangracer

Good luck from mid Missouri!


----------



## obeRON

Only 2 deer so far?


----------



## Fullstrutter

obeRON said:


> Only 2 deer so far?


Yep and a yote

KS st looking good so far


----------



## shaffer88

obeRON said:


> Only 2 deer so far?


It's ks not high fence.


----------



## NChunter33

Good luck strut. All of us back here in fl are pullin for ya!


----------



## sleeperls

My hunting bud watched some bucks fight in the river oblivious to him being there. wind from the south with a low on the way. It should be a interesting next few days.

I know my luck needs to pick up. Im getting burnt out.


----------



## cwschwark

Run a fiber optic line to your stand and set up a webcam! Haha


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> It's ks not high fence.


Haha and it's early. Hunting rut funnels...only going to see movement when they're cruising for the most par. Next couple days going to be warm it's looking, and windyyyy. Prob hunt 4 hours in the mornings and last few hours in the evenings until it cools back down. That'll be midweek it appears


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Haha and it's early. Hunting rut funnels...only going to see movement when they're cruising for the most par. Next couple days going to be warm it's looking, and windyyyy. Prob hunt 4 hours in the mornings and last few hours in the evenings until it cools back down. That'll be midweek it appears


Strutter what weather app do you use ? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt- thought u shot a whisker biscuit? How is the Limbdriver? Thought about the LD on my next bow.... Give me the lowdown.. Accuracy improve? Likes n dislikes please n thank u!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I actually just go to weather.com and request desktop site not the mobile version. I use the 10 day and the hourly depending on what data I want. 

Tomorrow going to BLOW with massive pun intended 









25mph, ahhh!

The morning will be good though. Might end up being a day of football and relaxing after the morning hunt. We'll see. 

I'm starting to hear sounds from all around me, near and far. The woods are coming to life. About another hour until it's prime crunch time


----------



## Fullstrutter

Fireman324 said:


> Strutt- thought u shot a whisker biscuit? How is the Limbdriver? Thought about the LD on my next bow.... Give me the lowdown.. Accuracy improve? Likes n dislikes please n thank u!


I LOVE the LD Pro-V...super accurate, quiet, fast, reliable if you take the proper precautions/maintenance. Got to make sure the upper anchor point where it ties to the upper limb doesn't ever move. Mine did once and saw fletchings were contacting, not dropping fast enough by 10% max, zero affect on accuracy just an imperfection. I super glued the little thing you tie the string over so it doesn't move anymore at all. Got to upkeep the felt on the launcher every few hundred shots give or take depending on the quality of the felt you use. That's about it. A cinch to install and tune. I love it after learning how it differs from a WB (which I shot all my life) and how to properly use it.


----------



## kyswitchback

Good luck Strutt!!


----------



## hmcnavyidc

GL Brotha just got into Mo. Today and it's started with a bang !! Just knocked down a 22lb double beard !! 22 yard chip shot ! Gl we have a nice 160" on camera coming out just at disk so I'm hoping to double up ! 10" on both beards !


----------



## Fullstrutter

Fullstrutter said:


> Took KS st straight up -17.5, let's see what they can do.











$$$!


----------



## Fullstrutter

hmcnavyidc said:


> GL Brotha just got into Mo. Today and it's started with a bang !! Just knocked down a 22lb double beard !! 22 yard chip shot ! Gl we have a nice 160" on camera coming out just at disk so I'm hoping to double up ! 10" on both beards !


WOW unbelievable double bearder!! Super trophy...worthy of a full body mount! How are the hooks?


----------



## hmcnavyidc

Hooks 1.5"


----------



## Fullstrutter

hmcnavyidc said:


> Hooks 1.5"


No freakin way pics!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Looks like about 20 mins left of light in the woods, its thick in here, light fading fast


----------



## Fullstrutter

Something big is coming down the hill right in front of me


----------



## shaffer88

Bear? Or a bruiser


----------



## shaffer88

I know the light here and I'm an hour west to day. What is it


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully it's a 180" bruiser.


----------



## jdk81

He must not be replying because he is arrowing a bruiser as we speak!


----------



## obeRON

shaffer88 said:


> it's ks not high fence.


db!


----------



## Stick Chucker

Let's see pink, bubbled blood on an arra stuck in the dirt!!!!!:cocktail:


----------



## shaffer88

obeRON said:


> db!


It's spelled sarcasm.relax


----------



## Fireman324

Dang Jake.... I sense such hostility. 


Whats the deal Strutt? Did you lay the smack down!!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Dang Jake.... I sense such hostility.
> 
> 
> Whats the deal Strutt? Did you lay the smack down!!!!


Oh you know ended the night with no deer and no wind pent up aggression I guess. 

Not to far away this eve strutt if we're going a track job


----------



## Fullstrutter

It moved off to the south out of sight never laid eyes on it. Jimmy just picked me up...headed home to change and then out for pizza!! Starving. Will post up later on with gameplan for tomorrow!


----------



## Fireman324

shaffer88 said:


> Oh you know ended the night with no deer and no wind pent up aggression I guess.
> 
> Not to far away this eve strutt if we're going a track job


Shaff- you have to be the absolute worst texter! Haha no offense. Im grining writing this bc i know u can handle it with a panty wad!


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Shaff- you have to be the absolute worst texter! Haha no offense. Im grining writing this bc i know u can handle it with a panty wad!


Lol yeah you know looking for deer and texting don't mix. I'll just blame it on the stutter. Haha


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> View attachment 1797025
> 
> 
> $$$!


Told ya!


----------



## lavazhole

Fullstrutter said:


> Haha and it's early. Hunting rut funnels...only going to see movement when they're cruising for the most par. Next couple days going to be warm it's looking, and windyyyy. Prob hunt 4 hours in the mornings and last few hours in the evenings until it cools back down. That'll be midweek it appears


This is what I've been doing....it's feast or famine. Had a nice 100-110" come through tonight and stop just before the funnel and make a rub for like 10 minutes.

Was cool to see him. I tried to video it but it's so thick you can't see him. He'll be a nice one in a few years!

They big boys are starting to move, had a really nice one on a cam in a different spot moving about 5.30.

It's getting close.....


----------



## Fireman324

Yea i think its getn close as well. Another week or so mabye. Where i hunt... The week before and week of Thanksgiving is the best, EVERY YEAR! Never fails..... However Strutt is 3 hrs North of me so go figure. Any day for him. I bet when his warm spell is over and he gets that next cold snap, ITS ON LIKE DONKY KONG!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright brothers...I am about to hit the hay. Going to be a good morning tomorrow...38 degrees with a good breeze. It's going to kick up to unmanageable proportions pretty quick, by 10AM for sure. I'll stick it out as long as I can especially if I am seeing deer. I am going to the stand that I shot 8osaurus out of on November 12th, 2010. Proven killing stand. A 160's 10 and the 186" nontypical that Jim has on the wall came off this property. There's a big group of does that live and bed on this property. Every year around this time of the year bucks come from all sides of the property to check on all the does. 

I will be waiting for them in the morning. 


Strut out


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Glftw!


----------



## Pittstate23

Good luck dude I'll be tuned in from my stand


----------



## SamW

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Fireman324

Good Luck today brotha!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Good brotha!!


----------



## nitro943

Smash a big'un


----------



## Justin Spies

Smoke you a booner before the wind hits and you won't have to worry about it!!! I'm on stand here at home gonna be my last hunt until I'm in KS hunting Friday morning good luck bud


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm up in the tree boys! been here since 6am. I had a deer come by me in the dark while I was getting setup. Also another deer is browsing up the hill from me on acorns about 60 yards away I can hear it walkind and crunching hulls. Where's my Kruncher when I need it! Still too dark to see up the hill to where she is. Lot of does live on this prop.

Wow is this stand BEAUTIFUL wait til you see it. Never seen it look this pretty with most of the leaves still up. Pics coming as soon as it gets light out


----------



## Fullstrutter

I just SMASHED a yote!!!!!!! Double lung annihilated him at 25 yards that was freaking awesome YES!!!!! Was able to switch to my yote arrow too, freakin perfect. Had that tipped with the decommissioned broadhead that I shot into my Glendel right before packing the bow up. 

Saw him across the field and called him in 125 yards away! Kissing dying rodent sounds lmao. Videoed him catch, kill, and eat a field mouse or shrew or something out in the field too...his last meal!! Called him the rest of the way in and 12ringed him quartering away. What a RUSH I was shaking and pumped right afterwards. Took a couple videos. The Whitetail Special opened him up instantly there's a huge swatch of blood right next to my glowing nockturnal. 

That was kickass


----------



## bishjr

Good luck and shoot straight! I have a good feeling today a lot of deer will be hitting the ground.


----------



## dsking

First blood, dead yote, light coming up! Good start!!


----------



## dkkarr

Congratualtions on the coyote! 

I'm leaving today for Ks and plan to hunt till Nov 16. May not have internet service while there...if not will have to catch up on your quest when I get home.

Good luck!


----------



## cwschwark

Haha man I had a yote go trotting in front of me about 75 yards the other day when I was hunting on the ground. Kissing rodent brought him right around, drew back just as he dipped out of sight, held my pin right where I thought he'd pop up, but wasn't anchored in, so I could still scan left/right incase he tried to circle more. Well, he popped up right where I had my pin, but he bolted as soon as I BARELY moved to get my anchor point set. He gave me like half a second and I just needed a half more! The cool thing though, I got video on my phone of him on the ridge 200 yards away challenge howling the hell out of me for 45 mins straight lol.


----------



## kspseshooter

A yote with a bow is a close second to a mature buck! Nice shootin


----------



## jdk81

Nice job Strut! Now good luck on getting a booner on the ground!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Congrats Scott! Nice job!!!

Dan.


----------



## NonTyp

Deer movement slow here in north Missouri this morning. Good luck strut


----------



## Fullstrutter

Thanks guys!! I had a major adrenaline rush after putting that perfect shot on him! I'm thinking about maybe doing a full body mount of him. Anyone have a yote mounted sitting on haunches head back howling at the sky? Love to see a pic of it. Always thought that would make a cool position for a yote mount. Thoughts?


----------



## dray223

Always loved the ones with a rodent in their mouth


----------



## jporlier

You're going to gag skinning that nasty thing out!


----------



## Fullstrutter

NonTyp said:


> Deer movement slow here in north Missouri this morning. Good luck strut


Very slow here as well surprisingly. Only the one 3 pointer I rattled in after first light. It's a nice morning too, cooler than yesterday morn. No wind to speak of yet, although I know it's barreling towards me as I speak. Going to be nuts today. 

Just chillin for now with my diet coke, never opened a can so slowly before lol nice n quiet. 









Really enjoying the sights and sounds of a Kansas November morning. I am in no rush to kill a buck. This is the time of year I live for.


----------



## Justin Spies

Fullstrutter said:


> Very slow here as well surprisingly. Only the one 3 pointer I rattled in after first light. It's a nice morning too, cooler than yesterday morn. No wind to speak of yet, although I know it's barreling towards me as I speak. Going to be nuts today.
> 
> Just chillin for now with my diet coke, never opened a can so slowly before lol nice n quiet.
> 
> View attachment 1797284
> 
> 
> Really enjoying the sights and sounds of a Kansas November morning. I am in no rush to kill a buck. This is the time of year I live for.


You're in my kind of paradise


----------



## cwschwark

It's super windy here in NW OK. Blowing hard enough to feel it in a loaded tanker going down the road!


----------



## jnutz19

We've got a full body mount coyote at my camp on a piece of wood howling. I'll post a pic of it after I get done hunting and get back to my camp.


----------



## NC Kansas

I'm a couple hours west of you and the wind is howling. Enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Some pics from my set this morning!

















Yote blood!!


----------



## trailinone

Best of luck to you FS!


----------



## Dwiley

Man that's a lot of leaves still on trees. Leavin for KS tuesday morn was hoping woods would be more opened up


----------



## Awdbyhm

kspseshooter said:


> A yote with a bow is a close second to a mature buck! Nice shootin


x2!!!


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Nice hammer smash on the yotey brosif! Tried a few times in my journeys to pull back on one but they're more wired than some turkeys! Nearly impossible unless you get the jump on em


----------



## bowhunterd68

Dad killed a coyote on one of our New Mexico/ Colorado hunts. He has it mounted front feet up on a rock, like it's just checking things out. Looks pretty cool. I really like your idea though.

I had a bunch of my Dad's mounts in my house for years til we had our two kids and needed the room. Now some are displayed at a Gander Mountain store, and some at an Erie sport store. 

Dan.


----------



## kspseshooter

What you gonna do with that diet coke if a big ol buck comes running in?!! Your stand have cup holders?


----------



## Fullstrutter

kspseshooter said:


> What you gonna do with that diet coke if a big ol buck comes running in?!! Your stand have cup holders?


Didnt you see the pocket it was sitting in? my Badlands has the perfect can holder pocket it was sitting in all morning haha. 

Well I followed a sweet bloodtrail and found my yote! Nice small female. Going to pass on her and wait for a bigger male for a fullbody mount. 

Took a ton of pics and will post them later this morning when we get back to camp! Taking a country drive with Jimmy. Beautiful deer country!!


----------



## kspseshooter

Sorry missed that pic!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Didnt you see the pocket it was sitting in? my Badlands has the perfect can holder pocket it was sitting in all morning haha.
> 
> Well I followed a sweet bloodtrail and found my yote! Nice small female. Going to pass on her and wait for a bigger male for a fullbody mount.
> 
> Took a ton of pics and will post them later this morning when we get back to camp! Taking a country drive with Jimmy. Beautiful deer country!!


Strutter what badlands pack do you use ? I'm looking at their packs and can't decide for a all day sit what I shld get.


----------



## shaffer88

Congrats on the yote. I believe in karma on the stand. Shoot a Bambi killer, shoot Bambi's gpa. GL. Have fun watching our chiefs keep the streak alive.


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt- isnt it amazing what a diet soda can do for a fellas morale when your out there huntn.. I always take plenty of snacks and drinks with resealable lids... Never know when u may need to recycle 
Nice job on the yote! Its windy as all get out down here in Itown. Was gonna tell u, that buck on my wall was killed on a windy day like this. I didnt even want to go out but watchd some huntn channel and said ok let go.. Only deer I seen the entire sit was the one I shot!


----------



## jnutz19

Hey Strutter here is the picture of the full body mount coyote at my camp. It's a pretty sweet mount!!


----------



## broadheadnut

scottie, DIet coke? I figured you would be drinking a good luck Yuengling!!!! Good luck brotha


----------



## shaffer88

broadheadnut said:


> scottie, DIet coke? I figured you would be drinking a good luck Yuengling!!!! Good luck brotha


Ah yuengling my uncle drives from ks to Memphis every couple months just to pick some up for the family


----------



## Fullstrutter

Let's go blood trailing and track my first kill of the hunt! 

First blood! Huge spray right upon impact...remember this was a 20lb animal! 








The sound that the grim reaper made smashing home was badass...it buried 6" into the dirt after passing throug her!








Got to love a Red Arrow!








Fresh sprayed greenery








More pics coming


----------



## shaffer88

More pics coming[/QUOTE]

Tease!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Haha had to resize a couple pics they were too big to upload directly to AT. 

First view of my yote after she went down. I couldn't see where she went down from my tree. 
















A little gory but half of one of her lungs was sticking out the whitetail special exit hole....holy ****!!








Entrance hole pretty solid too for the rap that reaper have for small entrances


----------



## Huntin Hard

Awesome yote! Now it's time for a big bruiser! Going back out this evening ?


----------



## ILOVE3D

Wow, nice bucks for sure. Question, How do you prepare for all day sits, comfortable stand or do you frequently stand up and stretch or what?

Thanks for tips and suggestions in advance.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Huntin Hard said:


> Awesome yote! Now it's time for a big bruiser! Going back out this evening ?


Nope...too windy, warm, and too early in the rut. If it was after the 7th then I'd prob go out. Being football Sunday is an additional motivator to relax and enjoy vacation. In the next hour, we are going to go out and pull a card and he is going to show me a new stand that I haven't hunted before. Think I'm going to hunt it in the morning.


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> Nope...too windy, warm, and too early in the rut. If it was after the 7th then I'd prob go out. Being football Sunday is an additional motivator to relax and enjoy vacation. In the next hour, we are going to go out and pull a card and he is going to show me a new stand that I haven't hunted before. Think I'm going to hunt it in the morning.


Sounds like a good plan! Chiefs game is lookn to be a close one...


----------



## JC80

In for updates. Good luck.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Fullstrutter said:


> Nope...too windy, warm, and too early in the rut. If it was after the 7th then I'd prob go out. Being football Sunday is an additional motivator to relax and enjoy vacation. In the next hour, we are going to go out and pull a card and he is going to show me a new stand that I haven't hunted before. Think I'm going to hunt it in the morning.


Don't blame you. I said the exact same thing. Football is on and it's not full out rut. I'll be in Ohio next weekend so I'm hoping they're chasing good.


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's a handle. 









We've been known to do work :wink:


#footballsunday!!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> It's a handle.
> 
> View attachment 1797565
> 
> 
> We've been known to do work :wink:
> 
> 
> #footballsunday!!


I'll prescribe a couple of Motrin and you should be good for Monday morning. Lol


----------



## Fullstrutter

Haha I'll be good. Just having a few and chillin. Up at 0430


----------



## bvananne

Fullstrutter said:


> It's a handle.
> 
> View attachment 1797565
> 
> 
> We've been known to do work :wink:
> 
> 
> #footballsunday!!


Shaffer and I feel yah on that 😉


----------



## JF88

Good for you Strutter! No worries about motrin with Crown. Thats why its my go to drink


----------



## Fullstrutter

Taco night!! Nom nom nom nom nom









Talk about perfect


----------



## shaffer88

What are your thoughts on smoking clothes? I prefer it, bvananne and myself are agreeing not the right smoke but good enough for tonight






good luck in the am strutt


----------



## bvananne

May you find a double drop buck like this, only make him a 200" +. We only want the best for you strut. Good luck tomorrow. Btw, what are your thoughts on random posts from supporters? 😉


----------



## Pork_Chopper

I was just about to ask what's for dinner tonight...wanted to see how it stacks up to mine. Pics to follow...it's still sizzling on the grill as we speak!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Haha not sure about smokin clothes...but I'm def down with some smooth tasty puff from time to time. Especially when in a celebratory and/or chillaxin mood :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter

bvananne said:


> May you find a double drop buck like this, only make him a 200" +. We only want the best for you strut. Good luck tomorrow. Btw, what are your thoughts on random posts from supporters? &#55357;&#56841;


Thanks dude and I only hope I can capitalize if/when I get a chance at a giant like you speak of!! Major fan of the random supporter posts.......keep it coming everyone! This thread is a big buck/fun/rut hunting/BS'ing/campfire envirnoment!! 

Let the good times roll brothers!


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Pork_Chopper said:


> I was just about to ask what's for dinner tonight...wanted to see how it stacks up to mine. Pics to follow...it's still sizzling on the grill as we speak!












And here it is!!! Marinated backstrap steak wrapped in bacon and stuffed with jalapeños and Colby jack cheese...nevermind the green stuff! Oh...and can't forget my Oktoberfest!!!


----------



## zap

Good job on the yote, Fullstrutter.

:thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pork_Chopper said:


> And here it is!!! Marinated backstrap steak wrapped in bacon and stuffed with jalapeños and Colby jack cheese...nevermind the green stuff! Oh...and can't forget my Oktoberfest!!!


BAM dude wow, well played! Bacon wrapped anything is awesome and bacon wrapped venison is tough to beat! Hell with forgetting the green stuff too...asparagus is my favorite veggie!


----------



## MWoody

Good luck in the morning strut!!


----------



## Fireman324

Pork_Chopper said:


> And here it is!!! Marinated backstrap steak wrapped in bacon and stuffed with jalapeños and Colby jack cheese...nevermind the green stuff! Oh...and can't forget my Oktoberfest!!!


Green stuff? Thats the best part! 

Ok im playn it all looks dynomite!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Pork_Chopper said:


> And here it is!!! Marinated backstrap steak wrapped in bacon and stuffed with jalapeños and Colby jack cheese...nevermind the green stuff! Oh...and can't forget my Oktoberfest!!!


That looks delicious! I'm so jealous.


----------



## phibrybout

Hey Strutter, I was visiting a cattle ranch today and this mount was I their lodge. Kinda looks how you described what you were wanting to do.


----------



## HOYTMAN37

Pork_Chopper said:


> And here it is!!! Marinated backstrap steak wrapped in bacon and stuffed with jalapeños and Colby jack cheese...nevermind the green stuff! Oh...and can't forget my Oktoberfest!!!


 That looks tasty. Bacon wrapped asparagus might be good as would bacon wrapped bacon stuffed with bacon. Mmmmmmmmm


Good luck to you too strutter. Put a slammer down.


----------



## nvarcher1

I'm pulling for you!! I would like to try a whitetail hunt some day…


----------



## Buick80

Good luck tomorrow. I'll be hitting this thread all day from my cube


----------



## Fullstrutter

Heading out!!


----------



## Fireman324

Yeah buddy im up to go to work. Have fun today bc id gladly trade u! GL


----------



## apollo610

Good luck strut. Will be watching all day. Can't wait for more pics. Stay alert that monster could be right around the corner.


----------



## Tim/OH

Fullstrutter said:


> Heading out!!


 Good luck....


Tim


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck strut! I'm headed to work unfortunately.


----------



## dsking

good luck today!


----------



## Fullstrutter

The song that came on when I fired the hemi ram up this morning!


----------



## dsking

Sh's alright she's alright she's alright


----------



## RayJax

Good luck this morning Strut!


----------



## Gary73

Even here in England I want to knows what's happening. Shoot a big one today for me.


----------



## Lyncher68

Gary73 said:


> Even here in England I want to knows what's happening. Shoot a big one today for me.


^ this! We need an update!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdk81

Good luck today.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Nothing moving so far. There's some hounds howling a few hundred yards away out by the road so that isn't good but we'll see what happens. 

Video of my area around me this morning:






Sun just peaked out from the clouds for the first time this morn


----------



## klredneck

THIS WIND IS FREAKIN RIDICULOUS! I'm harnessed to my tree but I'm still holding on with both hands


----------



## bvananne

Fullstrutter said:


> Nothing moving so far. There's some hounds howling a few hundred yards away out by the road so that isn't good but we'll see what happens.
> 
> Video of my area around me this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun just peaked out from the clouds for the first time this morn


Spot looks good! Hounds might be good if it moves them in closer 😉. Good luck man!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just rattled in a nice 6! Uploading video now!


----------



## Featherbuster

sweet


----------



## Fullstrutter

Short clip 







Unfortunately I just had two hounds chase a yote past my stand so I need to figure out who owns them.


----------



## Fireman324

That pic you took looks almost fake or like a painting... Good quality! Video is nice as well..


----------



## BigDeer

guess the wind is blowing straight into the face of the stand and into the hill behind you?


----------



## Fullstrutter

BigDeer said:


> guess the wind is blowing straight into the face of the stand and into the hill behind you?


Yup perfect for this stand usually deer come thru out in front. BTW I was zoomed in on that video thats why it was more pixilated. 

Sunny and warm out, breeziness turning into windiness. Probably give it until 11 then head back to camp and and take a nap. Will go back out for the last few hours in the afternoon. Weather gonna get better Wednesday. Grindmode for the next 2 days


----------



## Fullstrutter

Eric Clapton is in my head from this morning haha. Great jam


----------



## BigDeer

watching midwest whitetail and hitting refresh on this thread....repeatedly... lol


----------



## RyanC.

Sweeeet! Good luck bro!


----------



## Brshpile

Keep at it! Good luck....


----------



## bowhunterd68

Just checking in, doing an all day sit here in NW Pa. Kinda slow, bumped a few coming in in the dark. No snorts, so that's good. Good luck Scotty!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Windyyyyy and nothing moving. I'll stay here for another hour or so. About 50 degrees and very balmy out. Can't complain...I'm in KANSAS!!

GB is -10.5 at home vs DA BEARS tonight, MNF! Who do y'all like in the spread matchup?


----------



## bowhunterd68

Hey Strut! I forgot to thank you. Last year I saw you drink a five hour energy drink on stand. I've been using them this year. They work GREAT! Thanks man!.

Dan.


----------



## Featherbuster

Nothing like KS ha ha u just never know what is to come and at what time for sure. GL


----------



## obeRON

Any trail cam pics from the properties you can share?


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Windyyyyy and nothing moving. I'll stay here for another hour or so. About 50 degrees and very balmy out. Can't complain...I'm in KANSAS!!
> 
> GB is -10.5 at home vs DA BEARS tonight, MNF! Who do y'all like in the spread matchup?


Drove 2.5 hrs last night south on hwy 75 (north south road going right through prime deer ground eastern ks) from 8-1030 and never saw one deer in he headlights. No dead deer along the road. That never happens when I make that trip especially in November . Wind has them hunkered down


----------



## REDVANES

Surprisingly last night I had the best hunt of this year. Had 3 bucks go by me (no shooters) all 2.5 yo bucks but was happy to see movement, especially in the wind. I'm taking Wednesday morning off work. Weather looks like it'll spike some movement!!!

Good luck strutter


----------



## Pittstate23

Idk, we had steady 20-25 mph gust here in eastern kansas this morning and I saw lots of activity, 3 bucks 140+ inches, 4 little guys and some does.


----------



## dsking

Green Bay should cover. Bears D is decimated with injury. Rookie linebackers. Pack at home. Could get ugly.


----------



## RobbyE

Fullstrutter said:


> Windyyyyy and nothing moving. I'll stay here for another hour or so. About 50 degrees and very balmy out. Can't complain...I'm in KANSAS!!
> 
> GB is -10.5 at home vs DA BEARS tonight, MNF! Who do y'all like in the spread matchup?


As a packer season ticket holder, I'd like to say the Packers will cover, but my gut says they will win but it will be close. The talk is about how banged up the Bears are, but the Packers are also. I say Packers 24 Bears 20.


----------



## jonshaff

Cutler isn't playing...I say its a blowout...


----------



## DT87

In SC Kansas, I don't think they are chasing yet. I sat yesterday morning in the timber out of the wind, and there were 2 different sets of bucks pass by, 2 young forks, and then 3 later on. They bucks are still being "friendly" to one another, which should change in the next week I'd think. A buddy went up to Atwood in NW Kansas and said the mulies were chasing everywhere. They can't be far away around here though.


----------



## huntnfishnut

dsking said:


> Green Bay should cover. Bears D is decimated with injury. Rookie linebackers. Pack at home. Could get ugly.


Kinda what I am thinking...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Still sticking it out here on stand. The wind is gusty and variable, deadish for periods then huge gust comes through. I like the cloud cover. Maybe will stay until 1pm, another or or so. 

Have not seen anything besides the one pretty 6 pointer and the yote being chased by the two hounds. Maybe a buck will get on his feet mid day here.


----------



## Fullstrutter

huntnfishnut said:


> Kinda what I am thinking...


I'm with you guys that are leaning towards The Pack for tonight.


----------



## dsking

Stick it out bro!!!


----------



## JF88

dsking said:


> Green Bay should cover. Bears D is decimated with injury. Rookie linebackers. Pack at home. Could get ugly.


I hope your right from a Packers fan perspective, however -10.5 is a big number to cover. Especially for a team without its best defensive player in Matthews and 2 or 3 of its best receiving threats in cobb and finley...possibly james jones who is questionable. I think GB wins, but wont cover. 
I think the best play tonight is the over on the points, which is at 50. Both teams are banged up on defense. I think McCown can be an adequate fillin for Cutler. Both teams average around 30 ppg. I expect a big game from Forte.
Tonight is huge for my fantasy teams too but noone cares about that


----------



## aeast236

In SCentral Kansas. Yesterday evening my hunting buddy watched his target 12 pt buck (freaking monster dear) chasing another shooter 10 pt off a scrape. Too bad it was 60 yards from him. Bumped three bucks walking in together before we separated. Between us saw 7 bucks, 1 button, and one young doe. Not sure where the bigger does are holed up. Going back this evening and will hopefully get some video. I tagged out on my buck so I'll be taking in my camera and waiting to fill my doe tag.


----------



## RobbyE

Exactly my thoughts but I'm typing with my thumbs on my phone and was too lazy to go into detail. I just realized what jf88 meant. I'm a little slow on Mondays


----------



## REDVANES

A family friend just stopped in and said he went out yesterday morning and didn't see a thing. Him and his buddy went driving around and seen 3 shooter bucks between 12-2pm yesterday.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Pack won't cover.Bears will be ready to play on MNF. Take da bears!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright just got back to camp. Made it until 1:30 on stand. Came out to get food as I had only packed a granola bar, banana, and a 10oz gatorade. Hadn't planned on staying all day because I thought it was going to be windy and warm. Turns out it's not really that windy out and it's cloudy so it's warm but not hot out. Eating real quick. Also charging phone for 45 mins. My Anker didn't charge overnight last night because my laptop died so it didn't charge it lol). It still had about 1/3 juice from the night-befores charge though so I was able to charge my phone once off it this morning aroudn 10am. 

My spirits are high because my good buddy Kelly killed a nice buck on his Illinois West Quest this morning. Pumped for him!! Talk about getting it done early! 

It's November and we are both on prime ground in different states...it can happen any time. I'll be back in the tree by 3pm for the duration of the daylight hours.


----------



## klumbo

Good luck. I read these every yr and enjoy them. So kill a ks giant


----------



## kspseshooter

Lookin like it could be a good evening before this rain hits tomorrow. Wind has died substantially. I'm working in Leavenworth CO today.


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Alright just got back to camp. Made it until 1:30 on stand. Came out to get food as I had only packed a granola bar, banana, and a 10oz gatorade. Hadn't planned on staying all day because I thought it was going to be windy and warm. Turns out it's not really that windy out and it's cloudy so it's warm but not hot out. Eating real quick. Also charging phone for 45 mins. My Anker didn't charge overnight last night because my laptop died so it didn't charge it lol). It still had about 1/3 juice from the night-befores charge though so I was able to charge my phone once off it this morning aroudn 10am.
> 
> My spirits are high because my good buddy Kelly killed a nice buck on his Illinois West Quest this morning. Pumped for him!! Talk about getting it done early!
> 
> It's November and we are both on prime ground in different states...it can happen any time. I'll be back in the tree by 3pm for the duration of the daylight hours.


Good luck.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Fullstrutter said:


> Alright just got back to camp. Made it until 1:30 on stand. Came out to get food as I had only packed a granola bar, banana, and a 10oz gatorade. Hadn't planned on staying all day because I thought it was going to be windy and warm. Turns out it's not really that windy out and it's cloudy so it's warm but not hot out. Eating real quick. Also charging phone for 45 mins. My Anker didn't charge overnight last night because my laptop died so it didn't charge it lol). It still had about 1/3 juice from the night-befores charge though so I was able to charge my phone once off it this morning aroudn 10am.
> 
> My spirits are high because my good buddy Kelly killed a nice buck on his Illinois West Quest this morning. Pumped for him!! Talk about getting it done early!
> 
> It's November and we are both on prime ground in different states...it can happen any time. I'll be back in the tree by 3pm for the duration of the daylight hours.


Doooooode!!! Thanks for the props! Thanks for all the fun times with deer talk! Yer turn to unleash the madness my good friend! Full story from the wifi bar tonite, battery dyin ...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Back in my ladderstand, been here almost an hour now. Wind has laid down nicely and it is calm and cloudy. Calling for a bunch of rain tomorrow from dark to dark. Good for hunting but bad for video cam and cell phone updates. Got a good stand to go to based on the wind direction tomorrow, which unfortunately is going to be close to 20mph tmrw. 

Here are some pics from the walk back in


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's really quiet in the woods. I can hear squirrels working in the leaves 100+ yards away


----------



## Ears

You should probably post up pics of your Pro-V.....that's what most everyone here wants to REALLY see....lol...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Ears said:


> You should probably post up pics of your Pro-V.....that's what most everyone here wants to REALLY see....lol...


LOL says the manager of VT! What's up ears. Thanks for helping me over the phone to get it installed last year. Oh and BTW...pic of LD Pro-V already posted!! Page 9 or 10 ish iirc


----------



## Fireman324

Ears said:


> You should probably post up pics of your Pro-V.....that's what most everyone here wants to REALLY see....lol...


Its true. He already has one and I bit and askd him about it.... Kinda want one myself...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Last shooting light is approaching. Is a shooter approaching too? Nothing yet


----------



## ks_kiwi

I always enjoy this thread..


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Last shooting light is approaching. Is a shooter approaching too? Nothing yet


Must be slow. . . . Your starting to answer your own questions


----------



## Fireman324

shaffer88 said:


> Must be slow. . . . Your starting to answer your own questions


Hahaha
Shaff- ur killn me brotha!


----------



## hmcnavyidc

Hooks baby hooks ! Already hanging from the rear view.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm home with Jimmy and we are talking monster bucks in the living room now. He is getting me pumped up! Just had an awesome dinner of rotisserie chicken baked mac n cheese and roasted taters....dayummm! Washed it down with a couple blue moons :beer:

I'm looking forward to an awesome all day hunt tomorrow on what is probably my favorite stand out of the dozen that we have. We call it Scott's Set. I have seen more P&Y deer from that stand than any other stand hands down. The weather should be conducive to some deer movement in the morning and maybe even all day. There are tons of oaks that are dropping acorns on that ridge. I often see deer eating acorns at mid day from this stand. 

Can't wait for tomorrow's hunt! Hopefully the rain isn't so bad that I can't update regularly. It is supposed to rain for most of the day, getting more and more rainy as the day goes on. 



THE PACK are going to do some work tonight!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck tomorrow Strutter! I'll be checking in with you all day during work. My boss read your thread today and told me I'm good to check it as long as I get work done haha


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt- now yiu got me all HYPED up! Sounds like a buck killn day if I ever heard on w some nasty weather as long as it doesnt pour rain! Ive actually seen them hunker down after/during a rain storm. Great if its not to bad but slow if its a downpour... Wish u the best! Ill be a worthless F$&@ again as your journey continues... As with many others l assume.


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Hahaha
> Shaff- ur killn me brotha!


At home with the kids, , so it's even slower here. They're sick so makes matters worse. Not really off again till weekend of the 15. So I'll be celebratory drinking with out the celebration, so...... Strutt give me something to celebrate a brother can't drink alone.


----------



## Fireman324

shaffer88 said:


> At home with the kids, , so it's even slower here. They're sick so makes matters worse. Not really off again till weekend of the 15. So I'll be celebratory drinking with out the celebration, so...... Strutt give me something to celebrate a brother can't drink alone.


That makes 3 of us!!!!!


----------



## Jon C

Da Bears!


----------



## James Vee

In for the read. Good luck.


----------



## brae

Get them!


----------



## Lyncher68

We neeeeeddd updates!


----------



## Fireman324

Rain in Itown look like ur clear brotha...


----------



## Spies19

Good Luck! I'm sitting here at work wishing I was in the woods. Get it done!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright guys its finally good light out. Been spitting all morning and I'm wrapped in my Cabelas space rain suit. My phone is also wrapped in its little rain suit as I sit her posting on it haha. Got a thin ziplock bag that fits it perfectly when the qwerty keyboard is slid out. My hands are going to be cold and wet all day but I should be able to do updates. 

Holy hell is it thick in here...with most of the leaves up I didn't even recognize the area as I walk in in the predawn gloom. 

I bumped a couple deer near the top of the ridge as I came over the top and dropped down to my bench. It's about 50/50 coming into this stand in the morning bumping deer. When the wind blows through the trees the leaves come down in droves. Wish I could get a video of it but shooting through a plastic bag prob wouldn't work too well haha. It looks like a leave squall when the wind blows. A lot of them should come down in the next few days. 

I got a bunch of food and drink and I'll be here for an all day sit. Going to be a tough one with the rain all day and how warm it is. I am determined to see this warm front through from up in a tree. Going to start turning on for us in the next few days I think.


----------



## brae

Good luck brother


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a little basket rack 7 cruise by!! YES. That invigorated me with confidence and excitement. He came right down the main trail 15 yards to the south, uphill from me. Uploading video now!

I zoomed in a bit and snapped a quick pic before the video


----------



## Fireman324

Yeah i can see him. Cant make out his rack real well but you can see horns. 
Hey on the was to work i seen a couple deer this am. One in front was a pretty solid 8 wide as his ears at least and was leading a doe by about 30-40 yds. There was another one that l didnt get a look at (turned around on the highway and went back and pulled over to look w the binos) . 
I guess my point is it was kinda strang the see the buck in front like that....


----------



## kstatemallards

Good luck today! I hope you are ready for the rain because its going to be heavy in the afternoon.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Live video from the tree! This is awesome, got to love technology!


----------



## Ned250

Fullstrutter said:


> Live video from the tree! This is awesome, got to love technology!


Awesome - that weather is perfect in my book!


----------



## bvananne

Fullstrutter said:


> Live video from the tree! This is awesome, got to love technology!


Sweetness! Jealous man! Wish I could be out there. Keep the vids coming, it will make my time at work pass a little easier. Good luck!


----------



## apollo610

Thanks for the video Strut.
Has to be encouraging seeing a buck moving. Hopefully the bigger ones will be up and prowling in the coming days.
Keep after'em man.


----------



## ikeinks

Raining steady here in NCK, probably headed your way by afternoon.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a flock of 8 turkeys come by, scratching up on the oak ridge. One was a tom with a 10"+ beard, but it was all wet and thin as a result. 

Yes good weather for hunting if the temps were lower...also not good for tracking with heavy rain coming later. Gonna have to put a great shot on him if a giant comes by


----------



## NChunter33

Had what would be my biggest buck ever at 50 yards this morning. Just couldn't get him to cross the fence line to my side. Hes a big 9 pushing 130" and in fl no less. A true stud for this part of the world. The rut is on!


----------



## shaffer88

Good luck , the videos making snotty kids more tolerable.


----------



## sticknstring33

Fullstrutter said:


> Alright guys its finally good light out. Been spitting all morning and I'm wrapped in my Cabelas space rain suit. My phone is also wrapped in its little rain suit as I sit her posting on it haha. Got a thin ziplock bag that fits it perfectly when the qwerty keyboard is slid out. My hands are going to be cold and wet all day but I should be able to do updates.


You need one of these!


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Man, reading this thread has me so jacked up for my 3 day hunt (on company dime at that!!!) in Deep South Texas!!! It should still be in transition from pre-rut to rut way down South (almost in Mexico) and I hope to rattle in and kill my first ever S. Texas whitetail!!!:archer:


----------



## Pork_Chopper

sticknstring33 said:


> You need one of these!
> View attachment 1798784


DUDE!! I must have one of these...What's the brand and where'd you find such a heavenly invention.


----------



## Fullstrutter

sticknstring33 said:


> You need one of these!
> View attachment 1798784


Lol what is that? 

Fog is socking in pretty thick


----------



## APAsuphan

sticknstring33 said:


> You need one of these!
> View attachment 1798784


I want one!


----------



## Pork_Chopper

APAsuphan said:


> I want one!


Don't mean to steal sticknstring33's thunder but I think this is it...Never knew this existed but I'll have one dropped at my doorstep sometime next week!!!

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...on-handwarmer-muff-realtree-ap.aspx?a=1333010


----------



## bherendeen05

http://curtscamocorner.com/textpac-realtree-all-purpose.html


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pouring hunkered over persevering


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Fullstrutter said:


> Pouring hunkered over persevering


As Cam Hanes would say...Keep Hammerin'. This is a test to see how bad you really want it!!! I've seen the biggest bucks (for our area) in a good rain so stick with it Fullstrutter. Just think of the element it would add to the kill story if you smoke one in the KS wind and rain. We can all hunt those perfect weather days but it's the commitment to stick it out in "the SUCK" that separates the men from the boys and makes the trophy that much better if it does go down.


----------



## Awdbyhm

I'll be joining you in prime Leavenworth county after lunch. Hang in there!


----------



## Justin Spies

For some reason none of the videos work for me. Just show black blanks. Bummer


----------



## ddnutrock

If it helps any I chose to sleep in the morn, took a drive and seen a thumper" for Arkansas" just walking behind a lone doe. its pouring and didn't seem to effect them at all. Cool thing was that she bedded in a open field and he snort wheezed at her and she jumped up and he continued to walk her where he wanted. pretty cool. he also snorted and scared some horses away. I need to bring my camera with me.Good luck buddy!


----------



## Justin Spies

Justin Spies said:


> For some reason none of the videos work for me. Just show black blanks. Bummer


Reset my phone and now they work sweet video


----------



## Fullstrutter

Rain is lightening up but fog rolling back in. Looks like it is going to clear up some between 12-3 or so a nice mid day/early afternoon window. Then its gonna come down heavy. I think I'll probably stay until it starts coming down heavy and reassess. My gloves are the weak link, although I brought 4 pair, 1 light, 2 medium, 1 heavy for backups when I burn through pairs when they get soaked thru.

Hangin tough


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I was hoping to hunt this afternoon but it looks like thunderstorms are going to be rolling in. Not good for tracking deer if you happen to stick one.


----------



## BoneBuster28

Hang in there strut!!!


----------



## BigDeer

Fullstrutter said:


> Rain is lightening up but fog rolling back in. Looks like it is going to clear up some between 12-3 or so a nice mid day/early afternoon window. Then its gonna come down heavy. I think I'll probably stay until it starts coming down heavy and reassess. My gloves are the weak link, although I brought 4 pair, 1 light, 2 medium, 1 heavy for backups when I burn through pairs when they get soaked thru.
> 
> *Hangin tough*


NKOTB approves this message

lol, the break in the weather might have some hot action, good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

BigDeer said:


> NKOTB approves this message
> 
> lol, the break in the weather might have some hot action, good luck!


Who? lol 

Edit: googled it...wow did u really go there new kids on the block 



Rain has stopped now it's just the drips. Jimmy said the radar shows about 3PM for the heavy stuff to start. Does it show thunder/lightening around NE KS during daylight this afternoon? 

We just hit the number of pages that my first years thread accumulated!


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Fullstrutter said:


> Who? lol
> 
> Rain has stopped now it's just the drips. Jimmy said the radar shows about 3PM for the heavy stuff to start. Does it show thunder/lightening around NE KS during daylight this afternoon?
> 
> We just hit the number of pages that my first years thread accumulated!


I believe NKOTB = New Kids On The Block...perhaps a friendly jab at your wavering commitment to sticking it out through the nasty weather! It made me laugh but then again I am playing keyboard hunter right now from the comforts of my office.


----------



## BigDeer

Pork_Chopper said:


> I believe NKOTB = New Kids On The Block...perhaps a friendly jab at your wavering commitment to sticking it out through the nasty weather! It made me laugh but then again I am playing keyboard hunter right now from the comforts of my office.


Just popped into my head, child of the 80s I guess and that song was on MTV every 4 seconds lol. But in all seriousness, hang in there, much props to ya for sticking out this crap weather.


----------



## shaffer88

This thread just took a bad turn. New kids on the block? What's next n'sync? Bye bye bye. . . . Have money some of you my age are cringing at that dance used to be cool


----------



## BigDeer

shaffer88 said:


> This thread just took a bad turn. New kids on the block? What's next n'sync? Bye bye bye. . . . Have money some of you my age are cringing at that dance used to be cool


tight rolled jeans, represent!


----------



## WUD DUK

BigDeer said:


> tight rolled jeans, represent!


LOL...That brings back some memories!! Good luck Fullstrutter :thumbs_up


----------



## intheflats

http://wx.joshdutcher.com/

This weather link was built by one of my friends. It has all of the radars for KS. It also has a mobile site you can view. Good luck


----------



## golfernash

Hang in there good weather coming.......tomorrow !


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Hoping it's a nooner


----------



## Fireman324

Wth! Get him!!!


----------



## shaffer88

shaffer88 said:


> Hoping it's a nooner


*booner stupid auto correct.;however no complains about a nooner


----------



## dsking

Pick a spot


----------



## Fireman324

shaffer88 said:


> Hoping it's a nooner


I told you. Your the worlds worst texter... Hahahahaha!! 

He aint chasing tail he tryn to kill a Booner!! 
Baaahahahahahaha


----------



## RayJax

Good luck!


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> I told you. Your the worlds worst texter... Hahahahaha!!
> 
> He aint chasing tail he tryn to kill a Booner!!
> Baaahahahahahaha


Always distracted. It's kiddo lunch time


----------



## upatree

Guess I'll jump in here and get my feet wet. My son turned me on to this site. I'm enjoying the play by play.
I got soaked to the bone on a hog hunt last February. I'm now the proud owner of some Red Head Bone Dry camo rain gear. I'm still looking for some gloves of the same caliber.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

shaffer88 said:


> *booner stupid auto correct.;however no complains about a nooner


Da*n that made me LAUGH!!! Reminds me of the hilarious email that circulates around ever so often about people's auto-correct fails....Good stuff. Worth looking up if you have never seen it.

CHOOT 'EM Strut....This reminds me of last year when you would post the simple "Buck..." and then the whole thread lights up with folks checking in for updates every 5 seconds.


----------



## shaffer88

Pork_Chopper said:


> Da*n that made me LAUGH!!! Reminds me of the hilarious email that circulates around ever so often about people's auto-correct fails....Good stuff. Worth looking up if you have never seen it.
> 
> CHOOT 'EM Strut....This reminds me of last year when you would post the simple "Buck..." and then the whole thread lights up with folks checking in for updates every 5 seconds.


His could be bad AT servers go down once a week as it is if they go down now. There will be a lynch mob


----------



## Fullstrutter

Got to love midday activity!! Nice 2.5yo 100 incher 8 point...came from the west same trail the other buck used this morning. Uploading video now!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Do you guys like using the digital zoom? Or does it degrade the quality too much?


----------



## shaffer88

Keeps telling me vid is private


----------



## dsking

Yup me too video is private


----------



## shaffer88

Even on the ipad. No bueno


----------



## mustangracer

shaffer88 said:


> Keeps telling me vid is private


This


----------



## skeet16

Says video is private!


----------



## obeRON

dsking said:


> yup me too video is private


x3..


----------



## Fullstrutter

Weird didn't do anything different from the other ones...hang on


----------



## Fullstrutter

Good to go now? I changed the setting from private. I wonder why it automatically set it as that with this one but not the past ones


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Works for me Strutter! I wouldn't change a thing on zooming. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## alldog74

Works fine for me...


----------



## Duckman64

Nice young buck! Strutter, the zoom looks fine.


----------



## obeRON

Works now, good footage!


----------



## sticknstring33

Need that fella to do the same thing in 2 yrs!


----------



## BigDeer

works now


----------



## Fireman324

Video workd for me! Zoom lookd ok as well.


----------



## shaffer88

Had em on a string it looks like. Now just get a booner( no mistakes that time) to do the same thing


----------



## NChunter33

Its almost impossible to to get any work done when I have to keep checkin this dern thread lol


----------



## Fullstrutter

Ok awesome!!

That encounter has me pumped that they're starting


----------



## Matt G

Very nice booner time now...haven't seen crap for My time on stand.


----------



## jonshaff

Just wanted to say good luck! Im just south of you in Oklahoma...hoping the rut kicks off sooooon!


----------



## BigDeer

any does come through today?


----------



## RayJax

Awesome encounter Strut!


----------



## dan1966

Working great and has the whole time.


----------



## phibrybout

Funny how that would be a really good buck down here in some parts of Florida!


----------



## NChunter33

phibrybout said:


> Funny how that would be a really good buck down here in some parts of Florida!


You got that right! Thats a dead deer walkin down here lol


----------



## apollo610

Excellent video. He will be a dandy in a couple years.
Hopefully his grand daddy makes an appearance in the coming days.
Hang in there man its only going to get better.


----------



## Bgargasz

Fullstrutter said:


> Do you guys like using the digital zoom? Or does it degrade the quality too much?


Never use digital. It really hurts your quality. Nice encounter video.


----------



## ikeinks

I'm about 1.5 hrs west of you (RP county) and the cold air just came through here. Maybe you will get some good movement this evening!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Been raining pretty hard here over the last hour almost. Been standing at the constant ready, nonstop surveillance the entire time. Really feels right when it's raining. When is last legal shooting today?


----------



## solobowhunter

Kansas city's is 5:42

Good luck buddy


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Fullstrutter said:


> Been raining pretty hard here over the last hour almost. Been standing at the constant ready, nonstop surveillance the entire time. Really feels right when it's raining. When is last legal shooting today?


5:57 give or take based on how far east or west of Wichita you are. each 15 miles west add a min, east subtract a min..... or until you can see (did I say that outloud)


----------



## zap

Sunset 5:15......so 5:45.
That is accurate for your 20.


----------



## dsking

Cool video!!!!


----------



## xcal1ber

The bucks keep getting bigger and bigger each time. Hope you get a nice one! The way it's going right now, you should have a booner come through in about a week lol.


----------



## Webbslinger

Way to hang in there Strutter. Its about to get good!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow...long day in the rain today. Chowing some food and will report back in


----------



## fulldraw88

Hey strutter, if you don't mind me asking. What county are you hunting in?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright guys....tomorrow it's getting serious!! Going to the stand that I killed my buck out of last year on November 16th. This farm is amazing, pure wilderness, huge acreage. Last year, a week before I killed my deer, I hunted the same stand. It was a wicked cold and freezing rainy day. I saw a ton of bucks cruising. The weather is looking awesome for tomorrow. I think I am going to see some good deer moving. 

*Tomorrow will be hunt day 5 out of 17. 

Total hours logged so far in a tree: 36 hours 

Bucks seen: 4

Biggest buck: 100"*


Landowner called Jimmy today and told him he saw a giant near one of our farms. Jimmy is going to slide in their tomorrow around 2PM hunt the evening and see what's going on. That's the stand I shot the yote out of the other morning. 


Lots of promise coming in the next two days!! Cold temps, NW wind, and almost PRIME TIME!!


It's about to get REAL good :thumbs_up


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck in the am Strutter


----------



## shaffer88

Alright good luck strutt I'm ready. If you are. Lol


----------



## rlp

I'm in Kansas too, but only until Sunday. Winds forcasted for Friday gusting to 45. Hope to make it happen tomorrow or Thursday. I only made it to 8:30 before I gave up today. Tried to go back out around 2 but it starting pouring before I got to my spot. Roads are slick as owl $&*#!


----------



## NC Kansas

How do you out of staters like our wind?


----------



## shaffer88

I know your from fl and all so I figured I would merge east coast and ks as best as I can






. So again give me something to celebrate


----------



## dan1966

I finally look forward to going into the office. Cant wait to watch your days progress.


----------



## rlp

NC Kansas said:


> How do you out of staters like our wind?


Not my favorite part of coming to Kansas, that's for sure!


----------



## Drennon99

Ill be out there in the am here in Kansas enjoying that 16 mph wind!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

In the truck with Jimmy headed to our farm! He's gonna drop me off and head to work. He has to drop me off around 5 in order to make it to work on time. Going to be on stand for over an hour before shooting light lol. It'll be worth it...this farm is amazing. Jimmy found a matched set from a 220"+ monster on this farm about 5 years ago. Also found an 82" shed a few years ago. 

I'll update as soon as it gets light enough out. Can't wait to see how today goes!!


----------



## dsking

Get em. I love being there early. Get settled in and watch the day start.


----------



## BoneBuster28

Good luck today man!


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck.....



Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## IndianaPSE

Rain here. Waiting it out for a few. Good luck today my brotha! Joe is stoked. I'm on doe patrol. And the deer woods will be rocking today. 

Bill Wenke said, "Nov 7 is thee 
number one day of the whitetail season!"


----------



## Fireman324

I hope u see a bigun today man. GL 
I can remember times when i got in early like that and sat for an hour listening to ducks whislte by over my head... Its about the small things right??? 

GL


----------



## mustangracer

Yep, one of my favorite parts of hunting is watching the woods wake up.


----------



## lavazhole

Two more days.. .stuck in my carpet walled cage....have fun!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm in brothers!!! Still dark can't wait for first light. This is going to be an awesome day I know it


----------



## zap

Good luck Fullstrutter.
After all that rain I am off to spot check public for big tracks.


----------



## buckeyboy

Fullstrutter said:


> I'm in brothers!!! Still dark can't wait for first light. This is going to be an awesome day I know it


best of luck todays the day


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck today Strutter. Hope today is the day!!


----------



## apollo610

Good luck man.
I will be checking in all day.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Flock of turkeys down the hill just flew down. Its cold. Heavy winter gloves on tough to type. Its feeling RIGHTEOUS


----------



## kda082

I'm just getting to work but today has all the makings for a great day in the woods. Rain followed by cool day. I'm outta here at 130 and heading straight for my woods stand. Good luck.


----------



## BigDeer

today is it


----------



## dspell20

Good luck strut


----------



## JF88

Sounds right, feels right... good luck knocking down a giant today bud.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Today is the day for you and Joe! Stoked for you both. Good luck.


----------



## young blood

Ok so do you think that you starting early this year, is going to make your standards go down after, oh let's say a week or so in the tree? I've been on some grueling hunts in the past and I know that my standards start to lower as time goes on. Are you going to be able to hold out the entire time for the 150" or 160" buck. A lot of guys go by the saying "don't pass on the first day what you would kill on the last" but I'm not one of them. I set out with a goal but if its not looking good I adjust it. I'm not saying your goal isn't looking attainable, I'm only wondering if you can hold out for weeks on end.


----------



## dsking

Hang in there Strut


----------



## Fullstrutter

young blood said:


> Ok so do you think that you starting early this year, is going to make your standards go down after, oh let's say a week or so in the tree? I've been on some grueling hunts in the past and I know that my standards start to lower as time goes on. Are you going to be able to hold out the entire time for the 150" or 160" buck. A lot of guys go by the saying "don't pass on the first day what you would kill on the last" but I'm not one of them. I set out with a goal but if its not looking good I adjust it. I'm not saying your goal isn't looking attainable, I'm only wondering if you can hold out for weeks on end.



My gameplan for this is towards end of post 1. 

Sorry can't type too much, got to take gloves off to type and hands freeze within a minute.

No deer yet, little surprised, but got a long awesome day in front of me.


----------



## Featherbuster

unless ur not dressed for the weather nothing Grueling about hunting all day in KS for 2 weeks


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Nope,,,,Couldn't think of any better way to spend two weeks. Seen it happen to many times, the final 10 minutes of a two week hunt and he finally appears,,or at least thats my luck anyway. hang in there strut,,,were all pulling for ya, be just west of you come saturday. Good Luck.


----------



## Robertoski

Should be good today Fullstrutter! Go get em!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I don't think we are hunting too far from each other, I have seen alot of chasing the last 5 days so you should be in the middle of the action soon. I killed a 173" at 10:30 monday morning as he followed a doe. Hope today is the day for ya.


----------



## kstatemallards

KB, were you setup in the woods when you shot yours or the field edge? Just curious. I'm always debating which stands I should hunt.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

kstatemallards said:


> KB, were you setup in the woods when you shot yours or the field edge? Just curious. I'm always debating which stands I should hunt.


Funnel in the timber is where I killed him. I've sat funnels and edge of corn fields and seen bucks on both.


----------



## blazer29

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I don't think we are hunting too far from each other, I have seen alot of chasing the last 5 days so you should be in the middle of the action soon. I killed a 173" at 10:30 monday morning as he followed a doe. Hope today is the day for ya.


What part of Kansas are u in? I'm heading to Rush Center the 17-24, worried we are gonna be late! We usually go the 8-16, I was out voted this year!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

blazer29 said:


> What part of Kansas are u in? I'm heading to Rush Center the 17-24, worried we are gonna be late! We usually go the 8-16, I was out voted this year!


NE part of the state. You are still coming at a great time, lots of big bucks hit the ground during that time.


----------



## blazer29

Thanks KB, I'm getting pumped for sure!


----------



## shaffer88

I'm glad you can do the heavy gloves. For some reason I just can't do it. My vote is with a hand muff. Good luck this cold should get them on their feet


----------



## BeauMan

I predict deer movement will be at its peak from 10:45 am-1:45 pm. :wink:


----------



## bvananne

shaffer88 said:


> I'm glad you can do the heavy gloves. For some reason I just can't do it. My vote is with a hand muff. Good luck this cold should get them on their feet


I can't do the heavy stuff either. Always have to try and slip them off before I shoot. What glove are you using exactly strut?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Finally!! Little buck just came by. Grunted him up the hill, took a video. Trying to upload now but having difficulty, despite 4G service. Good sign tho, wanted to see a deer


----------



## Briar

Hunting in the cold is one of the hardest things in bowhunting for me. It takes me all season to get used to the dropping temperatures. I cannot imagine how hard it is to go from Southern florida one day to Kansas the next and sit in a tree. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Hand muff is the way to go.


----------



## BigDeer

shaffer88 said:


> I'm glad you can do the heavy gloves. For some reason I just can't do it. My vote is with a hand muff. Good luck this cold should get them on their feet


Likewise, Under Armour thin, skin tight gloves for me along with pockets. Gotta feel my hand on my cheek bone when I anchor.


----------



## Birddog13

You need to get you a stylus for in the stand. Just put it in your pocket when not using it. Used mine for 2 years now in the stand. Works great and never remove my gloves.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Briar said:


> Hunting in the cold is one of the hardest things in bowhunting for me. It takes me all season to get used to the dropping temperatures. I cannot imagine how hard it is to go from Southern florida one day to Kansas the next and sit in a tree. Hang in there my friend.


Dedication to slaying the monster of my dreams is how :thumbs_up


I take the glove off my trigger hand as part of my preshot routine. Def prefer lighter gloves. I have a fleece warm mitt too using all 3. Light gloves underneath, middle weight fleece gloves over them, hands fleece muff when in hunt mode. Fleece glove off and lighter gloves on when in post mode. 


KB....wow....sick buck bro. Man that fires me up. Haven't seen any chasing whatsoever tho and only 1 doe so not sure guess it hasn't started here. Would you post a pic of your buck here on my thread?


----------



## BigDeer

KB's buck ( I help post pics for him from time to time ) Awesome deer!


----------



## shaffer88

BigDeer said:


> KB's buck ( I help post pics for him from time to time ) Awesome deer!
> 
> View attachment 1799547
> 
> View attachment 1799549
> 
> View attachment 1799550


Big deer is bruisers henchman. Lol awesome buck bruiser. . Next weekend hoping to pull it off


----------



## bowhunterd68

Congrats man!!! Super Slammer! 

Dan.


----------



## kravguy

Strut, I'll offer another suggestion over the glove route which really worked out better for me while hunting Saskatchewan. I tried a light pair with big mits, a pair of mits with the muff, and finally last year I wore fingerless rag wool gloves and would keep a big 24 hour warmer in each of my vest pockets. The 3rd option was the best for me by far. Only wish I would have went that way sooner. Would have saved a lot of money trying to come up with a good system. Now, I still need the heavy mits for the quad ride into the stand, but once in stand the mits come off and I just squeeze those hand warmers.


----------



## kravguy

Briar said:


> Hunting in the cold is one of the hardest things in bowhunting for me. It takes me all season to get used to the dropping temperatures. I cannot imagine how hard it is to go from Southern florida one day to Kansas the next and sit in a tree. Hang in there my friend.


It does take some getting used to. Last year before a Saskatchewan hunting trip we had temps around the 60s here. When you go through the airport and out in that cold Canadian air for the 1st time, it literally takes your breath away.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Strutter, 

I got down out of the stand at 8:30 this morning cause my hands were freezing cold from my wet gloves from last nights rain. I walked five steps after I got out on the ground and the monster 160" buck I'm chasing is standing 20 yards away and is blowing from the trail that I cannot see because there are so many leaves on the trees. He stood twenty yards away and I stared in amazement at how big he is. He has split brow tines and he is a non typical main frame 12. I'm sitting here imagining what might have been if I had stayed in my stand two minutes later because he was headed down my trail that would have put him at no more than 12 yards away. Previously to this encounter I hadn't seen a deer the whole morning. Lesson learned .....bring warm gloves!!!


----------



## shaffer88

PK_IN_KC said:


> Strutter,
> 
> I got down out of the stand at 8:30 this morning cause my hands were freezing cold from my wet gloves from last nights rain. I walked five steps after I got out on the ground and the monster 160" buck I'm chasing is standing 20 yards away and is blowing from the trail that I cannot see because there are so many leaves on the trees. He stood twenty yards away and I stared in amazement at how big he is. He has split brow tines and he is a non typical main frame 12. I'm sitting here imagining what might have been if I had stayed in my stand two minutes later because he was headed down my trail that would have put him at no more than 12 yards away. Previously to this encounter I hadn't seen a deer the whole morning. Lesson learned .....bring warm gloves!!!


Or stay past 830. I feel you though I've gotten down so many times at 11 in the past and me and the deer meet somewhere on the way out. Good luck next time


----------



## BigDeer

shaffer88 said:


> Big deer is bruisers henchman. Lol awesome buck bruiser. . Next weekend hoping to pull it off


KB's a good dude, and I like posting big deer, maybe the next one will be my own instead of someone elses lol :tongue:


----------



## shaffer88

BigDeer said:


> KB's a good dude, and I like posting big deer, maybe the next one will be my own instead of someone elses lol :tongue:


Lol I hear ya. Love looking at big deer. Don't are who's or where as long as they are big


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Strut, Have you even filmed anything with the camera yet or just relying on your new phone? I know it's been raining a ton during your first few days but curious to know if you now just prefer to film with your phone and not mess with the camera much due to convenience factor, etc. I always try to film my hunts as well but a few weeks ago I took two bucks less than 24 hrs apart and of course it would be the one time I forgot my camera at home 3.5 hrs from our property...I was so ticked that I wasn't able to get any of it on film.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pork_Chopper said:


> Strut, Have you even filmed anything with the camera yet or just relying on your new phone? I know it's been raining a ton during your first few days but curious to know if you now just prefer to film with your phone and not mess with the camera much due to convenience factor, etc. I always try to film my hunts as well but a few weeks ago I took two bucks less than 24 hrs apart and of course it would be the one time I forgot my camera at home 3.5 hrs from our property...I was so ticked that I wasn't able to get any of it on film.


Good question. Def still bringing my video cam to every set, unless it's supposed to rain a lot then I don't bring it. It IS DEF a major pita lugging tree arm manfrotto 701 video cam and shotgun mic. On sets that are a long hike and its cold so I need to pack in heavy gear...video can & mic only no tree arm and fluid head...too heavy and too far. This morning is an example...brought the cam and mic only. Will video any good bucks that aren't shooters with real cam and any others like the spike with the phone so I can upload mobile video. However, now that that's not working here/today for some reason I'll prob just freehand any additional video opps today with video cam.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Video is back up and running...guessing an issue with YouTube 







Pic of sunny hillside...hello high noon! 









Sun finally came out and finally warming up a bit. Runny nose test confirms it's still brisk and chilly out though. I'm down to thin gloves again and back to full tactical commando posting status.

The clouds are patchy and the sun graces the woods around me intermittently. It feels great. It was a similar early afternoon last year, in this stand, that my buck came by and fell victim to my trap.


----------



## bowhunterd68

Yeah your video works good, looks great too. Good luck FS.

Dan.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

shaffer88 said:


> Big deer is bruisers henchman. Lol awesome buck bruiser. . Next weekend hoping to pull it off


lol, I can't argue with that! Big thanks to BD for helping me out with pictures.


----------



## Fullstrutter

The spiker from this morning...that was around 11am I believe







Got text message from Verizon this morning:









Looks like I gotta increase data plan with all the pics and video uploads I'm doing :lol:


----------



## Ouachitamtnman

Looks like dude got your scent for a second. Are you seeing many does?


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> The spiker from this morning...that was around 11am I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got text message from Verizon this morning:
> 
> View attachment 1799590
> 
> 
> Looks like I gotta increase data plan with all the pics and video uploads I'm doing :lol:


Uh oh looks like someone is increasing their dats plan this month


----------



## BigDeer

asked earlier in the thread but have you had does come through any of your sets? just curious, good luck!


----------



## bvananne

shaffer88 said:


> Uh oh looks like someone is increasing their dats plan this month


Uh oh. Looks like someone will need more data this month! 😉 haha


----------



## Fullstrutter

You guys will know every single deer I see that's how I've always done my live threads. Zero does since the first deer I saw on the hunt Saturday morning.


----------



## cannon14

I think this evening is gonna be good...keep at it strutt.


----------



## kspseshooter

How bad did EHD hit last year on the properties you hunt? Seems like your movement is much slower than past years. Lots of standing corn around possibly?


----------



## Matt G

I always wear light gloves do I can feel.however I always have the air activated warmers in my pockets and boots add well as spares in my backpack


----------



## skeet16

Strutter you napping on us?


----------



## westen

Seems like you need to find the does. With bucks chasing in the counties around yours. I would take a morning or afternoon to do some scouting or driving the farms you hunt. Find the does.


----------



## D-nasty

Keep it up Strutter! It could happen at any minute.


----------



## golfernash

No updates? Either got a shot or his battery died!


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm hoping he drilled a monster!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Relaxing afternoon on a deer stand today. Nothing moving. The wind has died down to nothing. The leaves dried up throughout the day. I can hear great now. The sun has set below the horizon and an instinct is stirring within me. 

Crunch time is approaching


----------



## Fireman324

I hope u get to let an arrow fly here real quick! 
GL


----------



## drew10483

C'mon strutter we are pulling for you!


----------



## zap

Fullstrutter said:


> The sun has set below the horizon and an instinct is stirring within me.


I hope that you brought some tp.


:lol:


----------



## Fullstrutter

No deer at last light. A tough but enjoyable day in the deer woods, err, woods today. The time will come and they will start moving more during daylight hours but it hasn't happened yet. When it does, I'll be waiting and ready. To be anywhere else - would be against who I am. 

Going to hunt the set that I killed 8osaurus tomorrow morning. It's the prop that the landowner saw the giant bedded nearby, within 400 yards away. He saw that big deer right near where 8osaurus highly likely was bedded and came from when I rattled him in that fateful morning of November 12th. 

Looking forward to another day of excellent rut weather in NE KS tomorrow. If I had not come early, I would have landed this evening and tomorrow morning would have been my first hunt day. As far as I'm concerned...everything thus far has been bonus and my real hunt starts in the morning!


*Tomorrow is hunt day 6 of 17.

Total hours logged in a treestand so far: 48

Total bucks seen: 5*




The Kansas Giant that I seek is out there. He is living on borrowed time.


----------



## string music

Good luck In the AM!!!


----------



## smokecity

Hats off to your strut... Your work ethic in a tree is second to none... 

November 7th is a magical day...


----------



## JF88

Love the optimism brotha...only a matter of time


----------



## shaffer88

slow days just give you an understanding of what busy ones are like. stay strong and shoot where you aim


----------



## Fullstrutter

In and setup, wind in my face!


----------



## Gary73

good luck


----------



## NChunter33

Good luck man. Maybe they will bust loose for you today.


----------



## shaffer88

this is the 8osaurus set correct? good luck. get a 10osaurus


----------



## brae

Good luck


----------



## whale1979

Suppose to be a later rut this year. Are u guys experiencing this? Maybe that is occuring strut??
Good luck tho!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Doe!! Came from west across field 50 yards out and went up the hill....great sign


----------



## brae

Hope a monster is be hind her


----------



## Fullstrutter

Small buck across field!


----------



## drew10483

giant behind him...


----------



## cwschwark

Pretty good morning so far! Cool weather got em moving.


----------



## Fullstrutter

He cut west into the hedge row between fields and disappeared, then 3 mins later he came back across the field closer about 60 yards out grunting every 50 yards, nose to the ground from time to time


----------



## brae

Nice prime time baby


----------



## Fullstrutter

Doe up the hill! Smaller different doe from the bigger one that came by earlier


----------



## cwschwark

Making me wish it was Friday! Only a couple more days of work and I'll be in the stand. 
This creature has been lurking around. Bad pic but he looks good to me.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Spike across field appears to be field on woods edge, maybe acorns...heads been down to ground for minutes, walking around slowly somewhat in circles


----------



## Huntin Hard

Good movement so far! Hopefully a big one comes by!


----------



## apollo610

Looks like the time is nearing.
Great signs so far with all the activity early.
Hoping you at least get to lay eyes on a big one today. Good luck!!


----------



## jnutz19

Dang man sounds like a hell of a morning already!! Today looks promising for you Strut! I can't wait til Saturday morning and I'll be in the stand!


----------



## hmcnavyidc

Deer are moving had two small 8's and a decent 10 walk through . All were following does. Great day in NW Mo.


----------



## broadheadnut

good luck today scottie


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Sounds like you found the does!!! I think this set might be worth a couple days of hunting unless the doe activity dies down. The ladies bring in the boys and hopefully you get a crack at relieving one from duty. Good luck to you Strut...They say November 7th is the best day of the season!!! Com' on lucky 7!


----------



## Fireman324

Off to a better start this am l see... Have fun


----------



## dsking

Busiest day yet!!!! All day sit?


----------



## tanna114

I'm glad the activity is picking up for you this morning. I went out before work for a couple of hours and didn't see anything while on the stand. Walking back and there were 3 does feeding 80 yards from the truck :angry:. That's hunting, right?


----------



## Pittstate23

Good luck today, hunted LV County yesterday 12 bucks and 2 does. The bucks are definately out moving , didn't see any chasing, just kinda out checking inventories.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright things quieted down. Time to roll out of here and switch to our bigger farm. This is a morning and evening stand not an all day stand. Going to roll right from here to my other farm 10 mins away and get in and setup by 10, it's 9:17 now. 

Will check back in when all setup


----------



## hmcnavyidc

Little button buck.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Beautiful walk out of the prop this morning


----------



## dsking

Great pics!!


----------



## lavazhole

strutter bro you need a cameraman/hunting buddy next year?

I'm a nice guy. I can cook....this is sounding ghey...nevermind.


----------



## BigDeer

lavazhole said:


> strutter bro you need a cameraman/hunting buddy next year?
> 
> I'm a nice guy. I can cook....this is sounding ghey...nevermind.


You like long sits in a tree stand, splash of doe pee on the boot top, moonlit walks out of the woods...nothing ghey at all!

seriously, that would be cool and have someone to talk to would pass the time.


----------



## APAsuphan

lavazhole said:


> strutter bro you need a cameraman/hunting buddy next year?
> 
> I'm a nice guy. I can cook....this is sounding ghey...nevermind.


Lmao


----------



## drew10483

y'all need a driver?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright guys I'm back on stand at our big farm, been here an hour or so. Have not hunted this set before and I like it. I'll take some pics here in a bit. This is the farm I've seen more P&Y deer than anywhere else. Also the biggest deer I've seen on these hunts a 160+ 12 pointer. I'm on the other side of the farm from that stand due to wind direction today. 

Let's hope they're moving


----------



## dsking

good luck this afternoon.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Great stuff. It's a glorious day to be in the deer space.


----------



## Fullstrutter

We call this stand the west stand. It's actually on the SW corner of the farm and a NW wind blows my scent out into a cut bean field. This is the tightest funnel for a mile and if they are cruising the farm, they will come by in range of this stand. The timber pinches to about 50 yards wide here and the stand is right in the middle. 

Jimmy's BIL had a 190's nontypical that he hunted for two years come by both years while in this stand. He couldn't get the shot off first year, and missed him second year. Both years the buck was chasing a doe. The second year that he missed, there were 6 bucks running the doe ragged. It was Nov 16th and cold with flurries he said, spoke with him last night about the encounter on the phone. He now lives in Alaska. The second year when he missed the deer was 2003. 

Pics!

Uphill from the stand, to my right








Downhill to the right








Downhill to the left 








Behind the stand









There are two trails below the stand, one at 5 yards and one at 15 yards. There's also a trail up at the top of the hill about 25 yards. 

I'd love to see a buck slipping through here this evening...it's gonna be upclose and personal.


----------



## IAHNTR

Looks good and thick. Pulling for ya here from my desk in Iowa City, Iowa.


----------



## BigDeer

sounds very promising, good luck


----------



## huntnfishnut

Gittem!


----------



## blazer29

Wow that looks nice!


----------



## babz_437

Looks awesome in there! Good luck


----------



## Pittstate23

Good stuff dude, i got stuck back in the office today


----------



## D-nasty

Strutter, 

You may have said this in threads past, but what type of stands are you hunting out of? Are they pre set? Just wondering some details as to how you are managing to stay comfortable all day.


----------



## drew10483

@strutter I would love to see you holding a buck after he slipped through one of those trails! geaux get em!


----------



## Fullstrutter

D-nasty said:


> Strutter,
> 
> You may have said this in threads past, but what type of stands are you hunting out of? Are they pre set? Just wondering some details as to how you are managing to stay comfortable all day.


I am hunting out of mostly wooden permanent stands with one ladder stand and a few hang ons. 

My keys to staying in a tree all day:

-Entertainment and portable phone charger so you NEVER run out of juice 

-Enough food and drink so you are always full and plenty of comfort snacks which increase overall mental happiness treating yourself whenever you feel like it to trailmix, granola bar, chips, slim Jims, jerky, candy bar, etc

-Proper gear so you are NEVER cold. Often, this means packing in heavy outer layers strapped to your pack so you don't get heated walking in. I will get dressed at the base of my tree usually and then ascend. 

-A comfortable seat cushion. I use a Gorilla treestand seat cushion and pack it in with me to every stand. I'm considering making a better one using memory foam cushion so it's denser and even more form fitting and comfortable. 

-Having confidence in your stand area/property is a big motivator as well. 

Using these techniques, I have been successful sitting dark to dark many days in a row!


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Cabelas has a cushion called Hunt Comfort,,,,,It is the best money you will ever spend.


----------



## Bullhound

fantastic hunt to follow! Great information being shared as well.


----------



## Fullstrutter

outdoorsmannc said:


> Cabelas has a cushion called Hunt Comfort,,,,,It is the best money you will ever spend.


Thanks for sharing this info! It looks like the hunt comfort scout would be the appropriate one for using in treestands, yea? 










Let me know. I'm going to order it today and have it shipped to Jimmy's by Monday. Also, can you tell me what you love about it...what it feels like. It says it is a gel type cushion as opposed to memory foam like tempurpedic and stuff.


----------



## Fireman324

Thanks for the info Strutt. Always nice to know how someone else rolls! I do about the same thing just without the amount of stuff u bring...


----------



## Huntin Hard

I'm interested in that too. I'm headed to cabelas tomorrow I'll have to check it out.


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Thanks for sharing this info! It looks like the hunt comfort scout would be the appropriate one for using in treestands, yea?
> 
> View attachment 1800499
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know. I'm going to order it today and have it shipped to Jimmy's by Monday. Also, can you tell me what you love about it...what it feels like. It says it is a gel type cushion as opposed to memory foam like tempurpedic and stuff.


I've got the exact cushion and I love it. Yea to me it feels more gel like then memory foam. It's def worth the $50 IMO


----------



## Huntin Hard

jnutz19 said:


> I've got the exact cushion and I love it. Yea to me it feels more gel like then memory foam. It's def worth the $50 IMO


Sweet! I'll have to pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## obeRON

The hunt comfort fat boy is the best cushion on the market. This coming from a guy that has tried many different cushions. I could never get comfortable especially in the turkey woods. Bought this fat boy cushion and have been super happy and comfortable since!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Strut if you'd like me too I can give you a review tomorrow from hands on if you wait til tomorrow to order it. I'll be there tomorrow morning.


----------



## chasemukluk

Fullstrutter said:


> Thanks for sharing this info! It looks like the hunt comfort scout would be the appropriate one for using in treestands, yea?
> 
> View attachment 1800499
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know. I'm going to order it today and have it shipped to Jimmy's by Monday. Also, can you tell me what you love about it...what it feels like. It says it is a gel type cushion as opposed to memory foam like tempurpedic and stuff.


Strutter, I have a alpha hunt comfort seat it fits perfect on my lone wolf alpha. The thing is just super comfortable! It is the best $50 modification to my lonewolf stand I have done so far. I have sat for several hours without even realizing I was sitting. I used to have to stand up every 45 minutes or so! It is firm. But forms well to your, you know. You won't regret it! It may be cheaper if you go directly from hunt comfort or through hunt comfort.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Huntin Hard said:


> Strut if you'd like me too I can give you a review tomorrow from hands on if you wait til tomorrow to order it. I'll be there tomorrow morning.


No need! Read the reviews online and from you guys on the thread.









Haha


I love technology


----------



## Huntin Hard

Sounds good. I'll be getting one tomorrow for my weekend hunt in Ohio.


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> No need! Read the reviews online and from you guys on the thread.
> 
> View attachment 1800527
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> I love technology


Good decision!!


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Lol. Excellent thread thus far! Thanks for all of the effort you put into this. It's people like you that truly change the game we all play and turn it into something magical. Nice to be able to learn from all your trial's and tribulations without ever having to scrap my knees. Thanks broski!!

#time4reaperz2eatlungmeat


----------



## Fireman324

Strutt there is a BPS in Olathe. You coulda drove n got one for the morning! Probably tag out before you get to use it. . . .


----------



## NHBOONER

Hunt comfort is a great company. I liked their seats so much I had them make me a custom one for my equalizer tree stand. They are a little heavier than others I have used but that's the only negative I can find about this seat.


----------



## Juneauhunt

This is the most fun I think I've ever had on AT...and I've had a bunch. Thanks, Fullstrutter! Glad you're having fun.


----------



## MBaboon

When I'm not hunting I am following your threads. Very entertaining and props to you lugging all that extra equipment just for our viewing pleasure. Unfortunately I have no mobile data where I'm hunting in Marion County so I have to catch up in the evenings. 

So one question for ya. I have been staying warm except for my toes. How are you keeping the lil piggy's warm man? 

Good luck you you!


----------



## drew10483

best thing you will ever buy for your "lil piggy's"


----------



## Fullstrutter

Doe just ran in!!! Standing at 25 yards looking behind her.......


----------



## zbowman1

Get'um Strut


----------



## D-nasty

Get em!


----------



## dsking

Here we go!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

She went on her way after standing there for almost 5 mins, weird. She may have caught a slight swirl. Def acted alert but not spooky


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Strut, Sorry it took so long to get back,,,the model I have is the climb on. I would try the climb on SL if I were you. looks like I might be to late but if you end up running to the store this might help you with your decision. Good luck with the scout and let me know what you think. Look it up on their web sight and it gives you a better description of each. Calling for strong SSW winds tomorrow so hang on!!!!!


----------



## Ned250

I just put the hunt comfort scout on my muddy Bloodsport. Fits perfect and ohhhh so comfy. I use the fatboy for when I have to use a ladder stand with the wide metal grate seats. Best cushions hands down!


----------



## Huntin Hard

On a hang on stand which would work better ??


----------



## NCBuckNBass

This is by far the best AT thread ever!


----------



## BigDeer

Attic shield boot cover are the bomb. Saves from buying multiple boots.


----------



## Sasamafras

Fullstrutter said:


> She went on her way after standing there for almost 5 mins, weird. She may have caught a slight swirl. Def acted alert but not spooky


So did yah see anything else? gotta be past dark by now, hope it's means you tagged a big one!


----------



## blazer29

What phone recharge system are u using?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just got back from annual lasagna night with Jimmys parents in town! Wowww it was awesome! Back at camp now. Thursday night football ftw! Having me a little brewski. 

The evening ended unevenfully after the doe went on her way, nothing else to speak of. Going to hunt Scott's set, as we call, it in the morning. It's going to be nice and cool. The wind is going to pick up quick unfortunately, and rocket to drastic proportions well before noon. I will stay on stand until it gets crazy, then I'll pack it up. Going to spend the midday and possibly even the whole afternoon indoors during the warm and strong wind conditions. Planning on resting up and recharging my own batteries tmrw. We have some amazing weather coming up starting early next week. 

Speaking of batteries...my cell recharging system that I use is the Anker 12000 mAh unit. It's about the size of a cell phone...little shorter little wider and little thicker, maybe 33% heavier. I did about 3 hours of research on many many options in this market before pulling the trigger on this specific one. It is awesome! I love how it has 10 LED's to indicate remaining battery charge. Also the shake to activate is really cool and useful too. Get it if you have a cell phone with subpar battery life or you are a heavy power user. Do a search on amazon for it...it's $49.99 and I believe free shipping but can't remember. 

Signing off for the night. See y'all in the morning!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Just got back from annual lasagna night with Jimmys parents in town! Wowww it was awesome! Back at camp now. Thursday night football ftw! Having me a little brewski.
> 
> The evening ended unevenfully after the doe went on her way, nothing else to speak of. Going to hunt Scott's set, as we call, it in the morning. It's going to be nice and cool. The wind is going to pick up quick unfortunately, and rocket to drastic proportions well before noon. I will stay on stand until it gets crazy, then I'll pack it up. Going to spend the midday and possibly even the whole afternoon indoors during the warm and strong wind conditions. Planning on resting up and recharging my own batteries tmrw. We have some amazing weather coming up starting early next week.
> 
> Speaking of batteries...my cell recharging system that I use is the Anker 12000 mAh unit. It's about the size of a cell phone...little shorter little wider and little thicker, maybe 33% heavier. I did about 3 hours of research on many many options in this market before pulling the trigger on this specific one. It is awesome! I love how it has 10 LED's to indicate remaining battery charge. Also the shake to activate is really cool and useful too. Get it if you have a cell phone with subpar battery life or you are a heavy power user. Do a search on amazon for it...it's $49.99 and I believe free shipping but can't remember.
> 
> Signing off for the night. See y'all in the morning!


following bvananne's lead both of us now have a jackery 12000mah thing is awesome . . good luck in the morning. strutt


----------



## Fireman324

That recharging system is pretty kewl. Im gonna have to get one of those! My dang iPhone 5 I swear has half the battery life of my older iPhone 4! 
Seems like your action keeps getting better so to speak… Good luck in the morning!!


----------



## bvananne

shaffer88 said:


> following bvananne's lead both of us now have a jackery 12000mah thing is awesome . . good luck in the morning. strutt


Thanks for reminding me to pack it! Can't believe I almost forgot an essential like that. Gnight all. See yah in the field.


----------



## lavazhole

I rock a new trent...they have bogo free deals a lot. We have several of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003Z...usb charger&qid=1383064026&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Sitting in the truck waiting for the window to defrost! That's always a good thing. Looking forward to hunting the back of the farm this morning. It's always a beautiful and fun hunt, albeit a 3/4 mile hike in. Packing in my heavy winter gear this morning.


----------



## gasman8

Good luck today Scott. Rifle hunting in ND today. Pack up truck tomorrow 4am headed to SC KS. sounds like they are bout to bust there. I'll be in touch.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck today Strutter! Hopefully the cold gets them moving!


----------



## Fireman324

Good luck buddy. Once again im up and getn around for work..


----------



## Jon C

Good luck..I've been checking in everyday hoping you connect. I'm headed down to Schuyler County, Il. I get to hunt tonight and all day tomorrow. I wish I had the days to hunt like you do you are a lucky man! I still have a dumb phone and won't have an Internet access until Sunday so good luck...hopefully we will both have pictures to share!


----------



## shaffer88

bout time to go home here strutt. GL. long night to say the least. .


----------



## TruGrit

Great thread! Best of luck today Strutter!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm up and IN!!! Man I LOVE this stand. This part of the farm is pure wild deer country. A big ridge with two oak flat benches on it and a creek down below. 

There's a smokin fresh scrape 20 yards from my tree with ZERO leaves in it! Walked right past it in the predawn gloom en route to my bowsniper stand.

Oh crap a hen just started clucking right above me in my tree!!! LOL 15 feet above and behind me


----------



## Jusdec

Fullstrutter said:


> Oh crap a hen just started clucking right above me in my tree!!! LOL 15 feet above and behind me


Dang!! You must be part ninja! Lol good luck this morning! !


----------



## bvananne

Fullstrutter said:


> I'm up and IN!!! Man I LOVE this stand. This part of the farm is pure wild deer country. A big ridge with two oak flat benches on it and a creek down below.
> 
> There's a smokin fresh scrape 20 yards from my tree with ZERO leaves in it! Walked right past it in the predawn gloom en route to my bowsniper stand.
> 
> Oh crap a hen just started clucking right above me in my tree!!! LOL 15 feet above and behind me


Good luck man! I have some turkeys behind me 50 yards. Wishin I bought a tag.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Dawn is breaking over the Kansas woodlands and with that, another opportunity for me.


----------



## apollo610

Awesome pics FS.
How has this stand been in the past? Anyone in the area seeing big boys during daylight?

Here in Ohio I saw a nice size buck standing in a field this morning about 6:45 staring intently at two does 100 yards away. He was too far to tell how big he was but was a healthy looking deer from what I could tell. First real sign I have seen so far.

Good luck today!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Holy chit! HUGE scrape 15 yards directly behind my stand!! Been so busy scanning the peripheries around me anywhere between 30-90 yards away I didn't even notice it until now!!! The tree is also between me and it.


----------



## Lyncher68

Awesome! No movement yet?


----------



## Featherbuster

good luck looks awesome for sure


----------



## Fullstrutter

apollo610 said:


> Awesome pics FS.
> How has this stand been in the past?


Thanks dawn was too beautiful not to share this morning! 

I have seen more P&Y bucks from this stand than any other stand we hunt! 

#bigbuckcentral!

I am about 400 yards away from the stand that I saw the biggest buck of my life and missed him 2 years ago...this day, November 8th.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Strut,,,No way they are in lockdown already is there? That would suck.


----------



## dsking

stay with it Strut! Good weather on the way.


----------



## AT Booner

I'm about 25 miles north of you strut and its slow this morning. I'm sitting in my favorite stand as well, it's given me a 195 in 02 a 134 in 08 and a 173 last year ! It should be happening about now but this wind might have them laying low.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck! Thrashing a tree at 60 yards in thick brush can't make out what he is just see an outline and hear the tree getting housed on!!


----------



## dsking

Make it happen!!!!


----------



## outdoorsmannc

LOL All of AT will be checking for updates now every 30 seconds,,,, I love this thread!!!!


----------



## dsking

Its like a reality show, now i finally understand how my wife gets hooked!!! Lol


----------



## Fullstrutter

Unreal....it was a freakin spike! :lol:







Where he cut my scent trail coming down to the stand he started investigating and as you'll see in the video, eventually looked up at me. He was uphill and not far below my level. I wasn't moving at all. If it was a shooter...he'd of caught a reaper about 7 yards before he hit my scent trail in a great shooting lane.


----------



## dsking

Bwahahahaha. Monster spike tree slayer!!


----------



## kiaelite

fullstrutter said:


> unreal....it was a freakin spike! :lol:


haha


----------



## KSQ2

Years ago I saw a giant rub on a cedar about 20 yards from the base of my stand. It wasn't there a week before; so naturally I was pretty excited about it. About an hour later a small doe came in and made her way to the tree and started rubbing her head on it. I thought, "What in the world?" Put up my glasses and saw that is was a button buck with about a half inch of polished antler on his head. He was the only buck I ever saw rubbing that tree, lol!


----------



## Fullstrutter

dsking said:


> Bwahahahaha. Monster spike tree slayer!!


I didn't realize such a young deer a spiker would hammer a tree so violently. The sound of it alerted me to his presence because it was thick out that way and he hadn't made it my way close enough yet. The top of the tree was shaking loudly and making a racket. I got a super adrenaline rush and then nearly lol'd when he came into view was like huh!? Pretty cool though


----------



## shawtd

I'm new around AT and have to agree with all of the comments. GREAT THREAD! Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Kyfoster11

Hit the horns together!!!


----------



## dsking

Fullstrutter said:


> I didn't realize such a young deer a spiker would hammer a tree so violently. The sound of it alerted me to his presence because it was thick out that way and he hadn't made it my way close enough yet. The top of the tree was shaking loudly and making a racket. I got a super adrenaline rush and then nearly lol'd when he came into view was like huh!? Pretty cool though


I got an adrenaline rush just reading it!!!! I like that spike's attitude! I hope the next one is a Booner!! Stay with it Strutter


----------



## Fullstrutter

Bucks cruising! Just had a 4 pointer come by on the main trail! He came from the west, which I thought was down-windish but he had not a concern in the world. Good news thermals must be taking scent up and the direction must be blowing a bit more right than I thought, all great news. He also didn't even flinch at my scent trail when he crossed it.


----------



## jdk81

Good luck man! Done any rattling yet?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a doe up the hill from me eating acorns and I think she bedded down 70 yards away! Live deek!


No rattling because I thought my wind direction was a little sketchy. It swirls on this hillside. At this stand, I'll probably save them until I see my shooter if he isn't coming my way.


----------



## jnutz19

Looks like its going to be a good morning for you! how long you staying in that stand?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Going to stay here until my food runs out and/or the wind gets absurd. Supposed to increase to 25mph today by noon from what I saw last night, but I haven't checked this morn for real-time update. Probably stay until at least noon or maybe even 1-2pm. Depends on the wind and activity. I'll stay here until it's time to go and then be done with hunting for the day. This is the best stand we have for this wind direction and conditions. Temps supposed to soar into mid 60's today and with the high winds, that's usually not productive.


----------



## cwschwark

Definitely windy down here in NW OK.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Five big long beards just came by!


----------



## kyswitchback

Fullstrutter said:


> Five big long beards just came by!


Video is set to private again Strutt.


----------



## Fullstrutter

kyswitchback said:


> Video is set to private again Strutt.


So annoying...don't understand why some videos it's normal public and some it automatically sets as private for some unknown reason. Anyone know where the setting is to have all uploaded videos be public? I looked in setting and couldn't find it, it took me to google+ or something. Still figuring this new phone out. 

Video is all set now


----------



## bvananne

Fullstrutter said:


> Going to stay here until my food runs out and/or the wind gets absurd. Supposed to increase to 25mph today by noon from what I saw last night, but I haven't checked this morn for real-time update. Probably stay until at least noon or maybe even 1-2pm. Depends on the wind and activity. I'll stay here until it's time to go and then be done with hunting for the day. This is the best stand we have for this wind direction and conditions. Temps supposed to soar into mid 60's today and with the high winds, that's usually not productive.


Wind is roaring hard here. I might have to call it. I'm in a draw too, where you usually can't feel it! I'm an hour south of you, so it's heading your way!


----------



## dsking

LOTS of activity! Stick it out Strutter, tie yourself in tight, and wait for the activity to slow down before you bail. Good Luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had two small bucks come by following each other! Think it may have been the two I saw earlier. The wind swirled 180 degrees from what it's been all morning, been wind tracking it all morning, and they got my wind and hightailed it. They didn't blow though. They're still moving this morning


----------



## Andrewat

Fullstrutter said:


> Five big long beards just came by!




And THAT....is why I also will have turkey tags in my pocket when I'm in KS next week!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

5 pointer pushing a lone doe 50 yards west of me! Saw him Fleming lip curl in the binos, awesome! Unfortunately she caught a swirl on her way towards my location and stopped for 3 mins smelling the air. Didn't look like she caught anything more but but she altered her travel and went down the ridge angling away from me, never blew or flagged. Buck followed her. 

Man deer are moving but a good percentage of them are catching the swirling winds up on this ridge hillside. I don't know what to do


----------



## MO/KShunter

Have you been putting out a drag line or scent wick?


----------



## Fullstrutter

MO/KShunter said:


> Have you been putting out a drag line or scent wick?


No I haven't


----------



## Featherbuster

Swilring winds are hard out there but with what wind is about to come in I would stay and wait it out move now will just take to long and a stiff wind my prevail for your set again good luck seems like deeer are up and moving for sure


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Fullstrutter said:


> 5 pointer pushing a lone doe 50 yards west of me! Saw him Fleming lip curl in the binos, awesome! Unfortunately she caught a swirl on her way towards my location and stopped for 3 mins smelling the air. Didn't look like she caught anything more but but she altered her travel and went down the ridge angling away from me, never blew or flagged. Buck followed her.
> 
> Man deer are moving but a good percentage of them are catching the swirling winds up on this ridge hillside. I don't know what to do


I've been noticing that catching your scent has been an underlying theme for today...Tough call Strut and not sure what I'd do either. You are seeing some great sign/acitvity but seems like the deer are catching on as well. On one hand you don't want to burn out this great stand location but at same time it's hard to leave the chasing activity! Have you been managing scent control on your clothing / gear each day after the hunt? Letting everything air out outside, etc...? Not questioning your knowledge or tactics just curious...


----------



## MO/KShunter

I know lots of guys don't like scent because they can certainly mess things up. But if winds are hurting you it might be worth a shot to use them to your advantage. 

I tend to use them, but I hunt public ground where I've got to be fairly aggressive.

It's great to see how your tactics play out. Huge learning opportunity for everyone following!


----------



## dsking

I used to carry a small bottle of "scent killer" to the stand. Hard to beat the swirling winds tho.....hate to get down, but you dont want to educate a big boy.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pork_Chopper said:


> I've been noticing that catching your scent has been an underlying theme for today...Tough call Strut and not sure what I'd do either. You are seeing some great sign/acitvity but seems like the deer are catching on as well. On one hand you don't want to burn out this great stand location but at same time it's hard to leave the chasing activity! Have you been managing scent control on your clothing / gear each day after the hunt? Letting everything air out outside, etc...? Not questioning your knowledge or tactics just curious...


Fair question. I take scent control extremely seriously. After all, I'm bowhunting kansas giants!! No effort is spared.

Everything laundered in scent killer laundry detergent...including boxers, long underwear, even the towel I dry off with when I get out of scent free shower. The list also includes my backpack, treestand seat, hats gloves all hunting clothes absolutley everything. 

I also wash all hunting gear in scent free detergent every 3 days or so during the hunt. Before doing scent free laundry, I run a rinse cycle with a half ounce of scent free laundry detergent to get rid of any regular detergent smells in the washing machine from any loads Jimmy's wife did before my load. Before I put them in the dryer I run the dryer on low heat with a autumn blend dryer sheet to get any detergent smell out of there from the last load Jimmy's wife did. 

I drive to hunting property in sweatpants and long sleeve shirt that I never hunt in...I change out and replace with a scent free hunting layer to ward against my hunting clothes picking up an oders in the truck. I also wear slippers in the truck and leave boots in truck bed. I leave all my outer layers and boots and pack outside all night when I get in from hunting the previous evening. 

When I change into my hunting clothes at the truck and put my boots on, I spray absolutely everything with Primos control freak scent killer. Spray boot bottoms, sides, tops, legs, shirt, head and face (that's hardcore when it's 32 degrees out haha brrr), pack and outer layers that I have strapped to pack, and finally bow. With all the effort I go through for scent control, it's disheartening to get busted by such a high percentage of the deer that I've seen this morning. 

Sometimes it's out of your control.


----------



## dsking

Wow! Okay, your scent control is no longer in question. We don't control the wind....activity slowing down?


----------



## NC Kansas

you obviously need some gum of flage then.


----------



## MO/KShunter

Kind of disproves "forget the wind, just hunt". Thanks for the detail strutter. Those are some amazing lengths.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Fullstrutter said:


> With all the effort I go through for scent control, it's disheartening to get busted by such a high percentage of the deer that I've seen this morning.


Get out strut! Change stands if you gotta but you and I both know if a giant comes by you are toast. It may be your nemesis on a timed hunt if you don't. He may change it up a little bit if he catches you! 

That's my suggestion! Pulling for you man!! GIANT!!!!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Hey Strutter! Here's a question I've been meaning to ask you. Do you pee off the stand, or in a bottle? 

Dan.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Fullstrutter said:


> Fair question. I take scent control extremely seriously. After all, I'm bowhunting kansas giants!! No effort is spared.
> 
> Everything laundered in scent killer laundry detergent...including boxers, long underwear, even the towel I dry off with when I get out of scent free shower. The list also includes my backpack, treestand seat, hats gloves all hunting clothes absolutley everything.
> 
> I also wash all hunting gear in scent free detergent every 3 days or so during the hunt. Before doing scent free laundry, I run a rinse cycle with a half ounce of scent free laundry detergent to get rid of any regular detergent smells in the washing machine from any loads Jimmy's wife did before my load. Before I put them in the dryer I run the dryer on low heat with a autumn blend dryer sheet to get any detergent smell out of there from the last load Jimmy's wife did.
> 
> I drive to hunting property in sweatpants and long sleeve shirt that I never hunt in...I change out and replace with a scent free hunting layer to ward against my hunting clothes picking up an oders in the truck. I also wear slippers in the truck and leave boots in truck bed. I leave all my outer layers and boots and pack outside all night when I get in from hunting the previous evening.
> 
> When I change into my hunting clothes at the truck and put my boots on, I spray absolutely everything with Primos control freak scent killer. Spray boot bottoms, sides, tops, legs, shirt, head and face (that's hardcore when it's 32 degrees out haha brrr), pack and outer layers that I have strapped to pack, and finally bow. With all the effort I go through for scent control, it's disheartening to get busted by such a high percentage of the deer that I've seen this morning.
> 
> Sometimes it's out of your control.


I figured this was the case! It's almost my exact routine minus the spraying down when it's near or below freezing...but I have left all my clothes outside a number of times only to wake up and my clothes have a nice layer of frost on them. Talk about take your breath away putting them on! Luckily I hunt the hill country in TX so the # of times that happens per year are extremely low and it doesn't take long to warm up once all the layers are on. To be honest I actually don't spray down at all anymore. I used to spray religiously but was getting busted so I decided to not use the spray and I feel I have more success without it so it becomes to feel like one of those hunter gimmicks...seems like a sound idea on paper but doesn't work as advertised in the field. Perhaps this is why Scent-Lok is in the midst of a lawsuit right now for over-hyping their product's capabilities. I still use Scent-Lok clothing and scent free detergent but probably based more on habit now than any other reason.

No matter what you do there isn't a thing in the world that will keep a deer from smelling you if he gets in your scent stream. Ozonics???? Maybe...but I draw the line there and don't want to be bathed in ozone during the hunt. In my mind I like to keep it "fair chase" which has different meaning for diff. folks. For me, if it requires an electronic gadget to "process" the air around me it's just too much. If a deer catches my scent then score one for the deer that time...we can't win 'em all. I like the challenge and playing the elements is part of the game we call hunting.

Can anyone tell it's an extremely slow day at work for me?! Anyhow, keep hammerin' Strut...your dream giant is out there somewhere and it's just a matter of time.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Have you rattled or blown a call yet?


----------



## lavazhole

U touch stuff w your bare hands?


----------



## Fullstrutter

NCBuckNBass said:


> Have you rattled or blown a call yet?


Not this morning, I already said early today the wind was not acceptable to be calling


----------



## Fullstrutter

lavazhole said:


> U touch stuff w your bare hands?


I don't understand what you are asking?



I got down from my stand around 12:45 and am now back home in camp. Jimmy and I decided it was a good time to call it. Not sure what I'm going to do for this evening...I may go out for last 2 hours or may not. The wind and temps are no good today and may just rest up.


----------



## dsking

Good day Strutter. hang in there. Rest up, pulling for you!!!!


----------



## lavazhole

If u touch clothes and stand etc w bare hands u put oil and scent all over them...


----------



## arch1

If a deer gets downwind of you he will smell you !


----------



## lavazhole

arch1 said:


> If a deer gets downwind of you he will smell you !


Not exactly....thermals can be huge


----------



## chasemukluk

lavazhole said:


> Not exactly....thermals can be huge


A couple of my morning stands I can sit in any wind as long as the deer come in after the sun has risen and as long as the wind isnt gusting. Loved learning about thermals. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WVohioFAN

lavazhole said:


> Not exactly....thermals can be huge


Any breeze at all trumps thermals. Period.


----------



## lavazhole

chasemukluk said:


> A couple of my morning stands I can sit in any wind as long as the deer come in after the sun has risen and as long as the wind isnt gusting. Loved learning about thermals.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Yep....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

lavazhole said:


> If u touch clothes and stand etc w bare hands u put oil and scent all over them...


Haha. I wear hunting gloves basically at all times when walking in/out, climbing tree, and getting dressed/undressed at the truck. That being said, while I agree with touching branches/trees/etc while walking in/out would not be advised...I don't think touching your clothes with bare hands would be that big of a deal, since I spray everything down before I leave the truck. Who knows though


----------



## Harpoon Brother

How many phone charges ya get out of that whats-a-am-charge-it?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Can't quite figure out why the thread is down to 3 stars...any ideas anyone?


----------



## MO Bowhunter

How is the wind there? blowing bad here in MO


----------



## dsking

Fullstrutter said:


> Can't quite figure out why the thread is down to 3 stars...any ideas anyone?



I have no idea, best thread ever. I think more people should do threads like this when they go on big time hunts. Thanks for keeping the info flowing. I'm really living vicariously through this thread. 5 stars I say.


----------



## Fullstrutter

MO Bowhunter said:


> How is the wind there? blowing bad here in MO


Pretty rough, worse than they predicted....weather.com has it at close to 30mph here, nuts!


----------



## brae

O how I got to get suet to that


----------



## drew10483

Can I give a 5 star rating via tapatalk? I love this thread!


----------



## MO Bowhunter

What part of Ks are you in?


----------



## FullStrike

Fronts coming through here in MA. Wind gusts 30+ with SNOW showers!
Low 20's for tomorrow AM with 20+ NW Wind. It will be brisk to say the least!


----------



## NolesFan

Keep at it Strut! You will score yet again this year!


----------



## ksubigbuck

Fullstrutter said:


> Pretty rough, worse than they predicted....weather.com has it at close to 30mph here, nuts!


Welcome to Kansas. Get used to it haha.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Fullstrutter said:


> Can't quite figure out why the thread is down to 3 stars...any ideas anyone?


Pretty much like anything else in this world. Jealousy will always rear its ugly head. Those not as fortunate as you will only give it one star because they are jealous that they are sitting on their fat butt instead of enjoying the rut in Kansas.

Don't let it bother you, I would give it 10 stars if I could. That might make up for the other idiots.


----------



## TruGrit

You got me Strutter, my first time rating a thread and you got 5 Golden Stars! This is an awesome thread and I'm addicted! Best of luck FS!


----------



## smokecity

Keep it up strutter ... This is what the sports about. Real people hunting, pulling together, sharing tactics and enjoying a good laugh

We are in a world that loves to take advantage of a computer and get what I call "key board courage"... No spine

Anyways enough about the haters....

Have you had a chance to shot your bow since you have been in camp? I always seem to lose confidence after 3 or 4 days of hunting without shooting

This weekend is gonna bring ya a giant!


----------



## smokecity

5 star rating added....


----------



## GTM

5 star rating added


----------



## HotnTot

5 stars


----------



## Roo223

I've been keep up with this thread and enjoy it keep at it strut and good luck


----------



## hartzell932

5 stars here too! This is a great thread! Whoever ranks this at anything less than 5 stars needs to get a life!


----------



## bowfool12

I think only some of the "debbie downers" know about the rating option. 5 star rating added


----------



## NCBuckNBass

How do I rate a thread?

never mind found it !


----------



## Dog

5 stars vote for me as well. Already up to 4 stars, be five in no time.


----------



## jnutz19

5 stats added Strutter! Love this thread!


----------



## Sweet Release

5 stars - are you kidding me? This is the main thing that got me through the work week!! Tagged out in Sept and cancelled my vaca for this week  I've been secretly hoping your quest takes until later in the week next week so I can live through you some more at work - ha ha! Aim small miss small buddy! We're there with you man.


----------



## dsking

Whats the plan for the morning Strutter?


----------



## WVohioFAN

5 star vote here. Your threads are fantastic.

I hope you kill a Kansas Slunger.


----------



## inline6power

Is there a option to rate a thread through Tapatalk?


----------



## pigsoooee

I hit you with 5 stars from Arkansas. :thumbs_up
I found your thread last year and couldn't wait for it to start up again this year. We started our annual Thanksgiving Kansas bowhunting trip last year. This thread gets me pumped up to go again this year. Keep up the good work. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## g2outfitter

Five Stars from texas. First year following. Really enjoy tuning in.


----------



## kyswitchback

inline6power said:


> Is there a option to rate a thread through Tapatalk?


On iPhone - Hit the three dots in the top right and then click Web View and the option is in there above the first post on the right side of the page.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Thanks for all the positive vibes brothers! I do this thread for yalls enjoyment and to take you all along on my adventure. I want you guys to get the most out of the thread and have an exciting experience following along on my pursuits. When I saw 3 stars I was a little surprised and wondered what the heck? Thought maybe it was because I haven't see a ton of deer yet but it's not for a lack of effort! I'll keep hunting hard and sharing all my experiences and observations and thoughts pics & vids. Thanks for the support, keep it coming!

Tonight we went out to Papa Bob's BBQ joint and it didn't dissapoint!!! I love that place and look forward to it every year when I come out here!

Some pics from dinner:









Notice the gamut of different sauces! Bob himself came out and described them all as Jimmy and I taste tested each one. He eagerly awaited our feedback after each sampling, very cool








Full Rack of hickory smoked babyback awesomeness!!








Whacked the entire plate....Kansas City BBQ is the sh*t!!








Had to get a jar to go...my favorite sauce out of them all!









Hitting the hay now, full and happy! After a meal like that...time for a pillow haha.

Got a great hunting gameplan for the next 3 days. Jimmy has a 3 day weekend, off Monday for Veterans day. We are going to tag team up and try to put a kansas krusher on the ground this weekend! I'll be bringing it all live to you so stick with me! Updates and gameplan to follow before sunrise in the morn.

Strut


----------



## shaffer88

Rough day on the scent strutt. Have you thought about smoking your clothes it's been a strongly debated topic. But I for one am a big believer in smoking with local woods I.e pecan oak elm. . . I just set up my pop up blind for turkey hang the clothes on the inside braces and set a small fire and place green leaves pecans and acorns to use for smoking let set over night. . Word to wise don't smoke you face mask or hat it can become too much. .


----------



## obeRON

Great lookin BBQ! 5 star rating from me. Really enjoy your threads!'


----------



## Duckman64

5 stars all the way! Hope you get recharged and ready to go again, Strutter. Good luck!


----------



## Brian811

I gave ya 5 stars too. Good luck filling your tag again this year


----------



## Juneauhunt

Seriously, this is MUCH better than any tv show and I know why. It's the anticipation, the suspense. It's killing me and I love every second of it! Tech talk, cushions, barbecue...all of it!


----------



## sekbowmadness

Good luck strut. I'll be hunting tomorrow as well. I'll text you updates and pics bro! Should be wild here. Hope it is for you as well!


----------



## Fullstrutter

In the truck and headed to the prop! Jimmy is dropping me off today since it's the weekend. Nice to have some company on the ride! 

It is 41 degrees out and balmy. Should be a pleasant morning in the woods.









Will update from the tree around first light!


----------



## cwschwark

In the stand here in Osage County, OK. Still dark. You in yet Strut?!


----------



## apollo610

Good luck today.


----------



## cwschwark

Oh you posted the same time I did. Lol. Good luck brother!


----------



## hunterhewi

Man yall are killin me haha tagged out thursday here in central kansas on a nice 156 4/8 10 point now im still itchin to be back in a tree good thing for more doe tags! It was my first day of vacation thursday i guess the good thing bout taggin out early is i get to do other huntin! Goin after some sandhill cranes as i type this! Ill post up pics if we kill any! Strut good luck this mornin buddy!


----------



## Iceman130

Sharing the woods with you this morning brotha! In the blind in ohio looking to fill my final tag and shoot a nice young doe! Got the camera along so really hoping things work out. Best of lick! Love the thread


----------



## cwschwark

Deer in the woods just across from me, within 50 yards but I can't see anything lol. The suspense of not knowing what it is...


----------



## cwschwark

Annnnnd I forgot my release in the truck. Lol. Good thing the other guy hunting out here just went past. Was able to sneak out in the wake of him driving by not too far away.


----------



## DT87

Got about 50 turkey's perched in the cottonwoods around me here in reno co. Almost shooting light!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Been up in the tree since around 6am. I just got shooting light about 15 mins ago in the timber in here. I'm hunting the west stand on our big farm...the super tight pinch on this hillside that I hunted Thursday evening. 

There's a huge cornfield on top that is UNCUT. Just found that out yesterday walking out in daylight. Very well could be one of the reasons I am not seeing the numbers of deer from years past.


----------



## cwschwark

A lot of activity in the woods here this morning. Got back into the stand and had a deer walk by 5 minutes later. Ninja skills I guess? Lol. Idiot skills forgetting my release though...was too excited to get in the stand, forgot about the killing part . Just got shooting light here about 10 mins ago.


----------



## RayJax

cwschwark said:


> Annnnnd I forgot my release in the truck. Lol. Good thing the other guy hunting out here just went past. Was able to sneak out in the wake of him driving by not too far away.


I found a way to forget my contact lenses this morning! Should be interesting, good thing I wasn't scheduled for an all day sit!

Good luck Strut and everyone else out this morning.

I am in Hancock County, Illinois, mid forties with the wind cranking!


----------



## drew10483

@strutter lay the smackdown on a bull!


----------



## cwschwark

It's calm as can be here, around 50°


----------



## brae

Get em strutter


----------



## Fullstrutter

Yes very calm breeze and temps cool but not cold. Squirrels so far


----------



## Fullstrutter

Dawn is breaking over the Kansas landscape. Thank you God for this beautiful morning


----------



## cwschwark

Bunch of geese just buzzed the tower, honking away


----------



## NChunter33

Killed a little forky this a.m in fl. First buck thats offered a shot this year so I was more than happy to take him.


----------



## Fireman324

Hey brotha. Got me an extra hr of sleep today! Now im about to be off n running w that ambitious game plan. Was gonna tell u last night that i just bumpd into a guy who shot one last night. He said he grunted him in! Was on a string right to the base of his tree he said. Thought u might want to know... GL today


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Stick with it Strutter, I'm dealing with a similar situation in Adams Co IL with standing corn. Have a 90 acre field that has yet to be harvested and it holding tons of deer. FRUSTRATING!


----------



## cwschwark

Sun sure feels good!


----------



## DT87

Slow here except for the turkey's.


----------



## Justin Spies

You going to set it out all day strutter or will it be too warm?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Deer!!


----------



## jonshaff

Good luck today!


----------



## cwschwark

Got 4 bucks in now. Spikes and forks.


----------



## Fullstrutter

It was a big doe and her skipper. Saw brown hide about 70 yards away through the timber. I had been hearing some crunching out that way for a minute or two and had thought to myself "man those squirrels are loud". Haha

They came by within 10 yards

































They never winded me or knew I was there


----------



## Pittstate23

I just shot one not too far from you. Not my biggest but he's a decent buck and I watched him crash in sight. Pics up when I climb down and recover him


----------



## Pittstate23

And keep your grunt tube handy, 14 bucks in the last 2 days , grunted at them all, and 10 came into bow range


----------



## shaffer88

walking bleating deek


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck incoming!!


----------



## babz_437

Congrats! Lookin forward to pics. That's a lot of bucks moving @pitt


----------



## IAHNTR

out in eastern iowa and haven't seen 1 deer. 20mph west wind.


----------



## drew10483

congrats @pitt

get em @stutter


----------



## cwschwark

My 4 spike/forks came and went. 20-30 yards at all times. Hope your incoming buck is bigger Strut!


----------



## jonshaff

Exciting!


----------



## 22Mag

In the edge of my stand!


----------



## Fullstrutter

He was a 100-110" 8 point! Came by at 15 yards.

Video! Had my video cam ready but he wasnt big enough and instead he made the mobile phone video list!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Congrats Pittstate! Nice job!!

Dan


----------



## cwschwark

Nice. Good action today.


----------



## bowhunterd68

Nice video on the 8 Strutter! Good luck.

Dan.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Nice video Strutter! Now you need the dad of that one to walk out!


----------



## cwschwark

I'm most jealous of Strut's Anker. My phone is down to 15% lol


----------



## doublelung92

Strutter, great thread! I follow along every year but don't say much. Try to find out when that corn is going to be harvested if you can. I always seen tons of deer when corn is being harvested and immediately after. I mainly hunt a 10 acre block of woods in between 3 corn fields. I was on stand when 2 of them were being cut and those were my best two sits of the year for deer sightings. Good luck!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a button buck come by all alone! NO MAMA! Got to be a good sign


----------



## Fireman324

Nice! Its wild how u can get busted all day yesterday and now ur having close encounters n you are a ghost to the deer...
#wellplayedsir


----------



## Fullstrutter

cwschwark said:


> I'm most jealous of Strut's Anker. My phone is down to 15% lol


Haha. I'm plugged in!! Mobile command station:


----------



## cwschwark

Rub it in! Hey what gear do you use, clothing-wise?


----------



## Fullstrutter

I have 3 suits. Leafy wear when its piss warm out - mossy oak obsession...haven't needed it yet thankfully. Middle weight Cabelas 150 gram thinsulate fleece suit jacket and pants - mossy oak treestand. Heavy gear is bibs and jacket cabelas super slam line - mossy oak breakup.


Randomly remembered someone asked whether I pee out of tree or in a bottle. Neither actually I'll climb down real quick and quiet when the coast is clear. Kick away some leaves at the base of the tree and dig a little hole and pee in it then recover with leaves and climb back up. Doesn't work with a climber but I don't use climbers in KS...no straight trees anyways haha!

If I was in climber I would pee out of tree I don't worry about the scent. In the crowd that believe mamamillian urine is all going to smell biologically similar.


----------



## dsking

Good 8 pt!!!! Thanks for the video. Good action so far today! Good Luck Strut


----------



## Pine Tag

Followed this thread the last couple years and I love it, but for some reason I just found this years. Been hunting a few days this past week so haven't been online nearly as much except the "live from the stand" and "VA rut/activity" threads. After very little activity so far this season I finally had some success yesterday so that was good. 

Keep up the good work and good luck! Can't wait to see pics of the big one!


----------



## bowhunterd68

Fullstrutter said:


> I have 3 suits. Leafy wear when its piss warm out - mossy oak obsession...haven't needed it yet thankfully. Middle weight Cabelas 150 gram thinsulate fleece suit jacket and pants - mossy oak treestand. Heavy gear is bibs and jacket cabelas super slam line - mossy oak breakup.
> 
> 
> Randomly remembered someone asked whether I pee out of tree or in a bottle. Neither actually I'll climb down real quick and quiet when the coast is clear. Kick away some leaves at the base of the tree and dig a little hole and pee in it then recover with leaves and climb back up. Doesn't work with a climber but I don't use climbers in KS...no straight trees anyways haha!
> 
> If I was in climber I would pee out of tree I don't worry about the scent. In the crowd that believe mamamillian urine is all going to smell biologically similar.


Hey Scott! That was me asking about the pee. I've always peed in a bottle until last season, everyone was saying it won't spook deer. Well yesterday I peed a couple times from the stand. I grunted in a small 8, and he came in and of course had to go down wind and behind me. As soon as he got in the line of scent where I was peeing, he did a 180 and off he went. So I think I'm back to the bottle. Lol.

Thanks Scotty!

Dan.


----------



## bruiser624

What badlands pack do you use strutter?


----------



## affe22

Strut, great thread. I like how you allow the collective hunt posts from other guys as well. Definitely adds to the thread having others post what they are seeing at the same time. Helped me get through a deerless morning.


----------



## Fullstrutter

bruiser624 said:


> What badlands pack do you use strutter?


Whitetail hybrid...I love it.

I got down about a half hour ago and Jimmy picked me up. We are grabbing some food and then switching farms to our one up north where I hunted all day on Tuesday I think. It's the farm I got my buck at last year. 

We will be on the road headed up in about a half hour! Pics and updates coming


----------



## cwschwark

affe22 said:


> Strut, great thread. I like how you allow the collective hunt posts from other guys as well. Definitely adds to the thread having others post what they are seeing at the same time. Helped me get through a deerless morning.


Glad he's cool with the collective posts too. Didn't want to be rude and take away from his thread! 
I just got in from my stand, grabbing some lunch and headed back out in a bit after I charge my phone. Got a rip in the ass of my Sitka pants from a sharp spot on the ladder stand(I guess?) sucks but oh well, glad they're part of my guide program lol.


----------



## dsking

Its a good start to the day. Refuel, and back up in a tree!!!!! Tonight could be the night!!!


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Joining you in spirit bro! 1500 miles away on State Land in CT and I'm ready to let some darts fly baby!! Passed on a spike this AM and now I find myself pondering how good those straps would have been. Hope you see that typical 10 you've been after since the start of this, I on the other hand will be looking to put a 2" reaper thru anything that moves... I neary just drew on a fluttering leaf.

#itchyfingers


----------



## NolesFan

Man.. sat all weekend last week and didnt see anything until Sunday night.. have sat today since sunup and the woods are alive.. two button bucks, couple small does, a 2x2, and a couple turkey fights.. hopimg the big ones come out to play now! ;-) Good luck guys!


----------



## 09blackonblack

Strut I'm gonna join you in the woods after lunch here in central kansas and hopefully I can see the one I'm after


----------



## 09blackonblack

the one on the right


----------



## Fullstrutter

Walking in now boys! It sure is nice out but WARM. Low expectations for this evening, but there's always a chance that's why we are in the woods and not on the couch!


----------



## dsking

Keep your head in the game! The RUT is coming, warm or not, this could be your night! Be positive, and be ready!!!! GO GET EM


----------



## Fullstrutter

Update:

I am hot. That is all.


----------



## dsking

Fullstrutter said:


> Update:
> 
> I am hot. That is all.


Bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Same here in Ohio...it's hot and 30 mph wind gusts!


----------



## babz_437

Fullstrutter said:


> Update:
> 
> I am hot. That is all.


Agreed. Can't wait until ther colder weather move in


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> Update:
> 
> I am hot. That is all.


Ridiculous huh....


----------



## shaffer88

bowhunterd68 said:


> Hey Scott! That was me asking about the pee. I've always peed in a bottle until last season, everyone was saying it won't spook deer. Well yesterday I peed a couple times from the stand. I grunted in a small 8, and he came in and of course had to go down wind and behind me. As soon as he got in the line of scent where I was peeing, he did a 180 and off he went. So I think I'm back to the bottle. Lol.
> 
> Thanks Scotty!
> 
> Dan.


this happens to me some but when they do that i just say its because im too manly and the bucks are scared of me. mature bucks will fight me.


----------



## shaffer88

congrats pittstate, im already not liking you, i went a bit for emporia state in the years when you guys dominated us so im still bitter.


----------



## Pittstate23

shaffer88 said:


> congrats pittstate, im already not liking you, i went a bit for emporia state in the years when you guys dominated us so im still bitter.


Your getting yours this year, your football team is killing it


----------



## shaffer88

yes they are. thankfully. .


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow Pitt that's a monster....so much for eh I shot a decent buck not my best lol. So how big do you think he is? Looks close to 170. What was your best before this deer?


----------



## babz_437

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow Pitt that's a monster....so much for eh I shot a decent buck not my best lol. So how big do you think he is? Looks close to 170. What was your best before this deer?


I was thinking 160-165. Thing is nice!


----------



## cwschwark

It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Fullstrutter

cwschwark said:


> It's on like Donkey Kong!
> View attachment 1801878


Lol what the heck is wrong with the trailcam?? Pretty rough pic....but a great sign of the times lmao


----------



## cwschwark

Haha the trailcam is fine. My GFs uncle that owns the lease has a crappy flip phone so when he text me that today it's low quality. He has a high quality version on his PC.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Omg I can't believe my own eyes. A small 6 point (forkie with mini brows) cruised by a few mins ago! Whattttt!??? Poor lil guy was panting a little :lol:










Somewhat shocked by that encounter, figured if anything was seen it'd be last light. 

I'm ready in case a shooter comes by


----------



## asmith4

It's feels like it's 85 out!


----------



## APAsuphan

Good luck strut! It's on here, I missed a 150" 9 this morning with a doe on a spot and stalk.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow...a different bigger 6 pointer just cruised by! This one was a basket 6 as opposed to the other which was a forkie with minibrows. 

Video for your viewing pleasure! He worked the scrape licking branch right out in front of the stand! I zoomed in a little just for messing around sake at one point.







Can't believe this with the temps! Gives me excited confidence for the next two hours of remaining daylight!


----------



## dsking

They're cruising!!!! Big boys come next!!!! Cool video! Get em!!!!


----------



## FearNot

Good luck bro


----------



## Fullstrutter

I believe it's cooled down a bit.








About 1°.


----------



## shaffer88

cwschwark said:


> It's on like Donkey Kong!
> View attachment 1801878


kind of a reminder of college, whole night was a blurr but, all you do remember is who wont quit laying on your arm when you wake up. lmao at the pic


----------



## Fullstrutter

OMG I just HAD A SHOOTER RUN BY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotnTot

Fullstrutter said:


> OMG I just HAD A SHOOTER RUN BY!!!!!!!!!


Get him


----------



## jonshaff

Yeah!


----------



## drew10483

cmon strutter may the force be with you!!!

great buck!!! @pitt


----------



## dsking

Now we are rollin!!!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Couldn't stop him! Ahhhhhhh!!! He was definitely trotting/running the kind of run when theyre chasing a doe. No flag up and just straight up looked like he was on a mission to get somewhere fast. I can't believe I coukdn't stop and turn him!! Grunted my ass off snort wheezed busted out the rattling antlers smashed them NOTHING!!!

150"+ 8 or 9 pointer TALLLLL!!! all four 2's and 3's over a foot. 

My heart was POUNDING and I'm still jittery right now completely WIRED!!


----------



## shaffer88

man that gets your blood pumpin. good luck


----------



## drew10483

got me pumped too! maybe he will double back.


----------



## Fireman324

Dang!!!! Haha gota love it. Maybe he will detour back through. Glad you are seeing a better buck. Hang in there ypu time will come sir!
GL


----------



## ddnutrock

Kill mode!!!


----------



## cwschwark

Ahhh man. Get em! Haven't seen anything in this afternoon stand yet...except a wasp nest above my head. *******s keep landing on me.


----------



## dsking

Fullstrutter said:


> Couldn't stop him! Ahhhhhhh!!! He was definitely trotting/running the kind of run when theyre chasing a doe. No flag up and just straight up looked like he was on a mission to get somewhere fast. I can't believe I coukdn't stop and turn him!! Grunted my ass off snort wheezed busted out the rattling antlers smashed them NOTHING!!!
> 
> 150"+ 8 or 9 pointer TALLLLL!!! all four 2's and 3's over a foot.
> 
> My heart was POUNDING and I'm still jittery right now completely WIRED!!



All jacked up for you!!!! he may come back through!!! Stay cool.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Say the word "meh" as loud as you can almost like a doe bleat. Only way ive found to stop a buck on the run. My profile buck was on a full sprint and locked jp the brakes because i yelled "meh!" I just had to stop writing this because a buck came crashing in


----------



## dsking

I'm sooo jealous of you guys sitting in the woods!!!! Work, ugh!!! Strut it's still early, best sit yet!!!!!!


----------



## 09blackonblack

So far all I have seen is two b&c squirrels


----------



## babz_437

09blackonblack said:


> So far all I have seen is two b&c squirrels


Jealous. I've just had wasps by me


----------



## jonshaff

babz_437 said:


> Jealous. I've just had wasps by me


Two spiders crawled on me


----------



## cannon14

A few years ago I was in a stand about 100 yrd s from a trail that a hot doe had went Down...I watched ten bucks come by that evening with two of them being shooters.. It was amazing,it sounds like you found something like that


----------



## jnutz19

Sounds like a bruiser!! Hopefully he will make another run through before last light.


----------



## REDVANES

What county are you hunting strutter?


----------



## IndianaPSE

Gostrutgo!!!


----------



## affe22

Sounds like things are picking up. Expecting to see a deer on the ground soon


----------



## 09blackonblack

8" spike came by at 20 2nd buck I've seen in stand this year


----------



## hatchettjack

jonshaff said:


> Two spiders crawled on me


Did you shoot them! I hate spiders!


----------



## jonshaff

hatchettjack said:


> Did you shoot them! I hate spiders!


I flicked them as hard as I possibly could


----------



## kspseshooter

Just goes to show cool temps aren't everything!! When it's on its on, warm or not


----------



## cwschwark

Just had a spike walking behind me. Was downwind and crossed my scent trail and just kept on walking, no concern at all. He got to about 30 yards at best


----------



## Fireman324

kspseshooter said:


> Just goes to show cool temps aren't everything!! When it's on its on, warm or not


You may very well be on to something....


----------



## Fullstrutter

Dusk is setting and with it, last light approaching


----------



## cwschwark

Buddy stuck a nice buck and a doe just before dark. I passed on two spikes. Headed in to go find his two in a bit.


----------



## babz_437

Pittstate23 said:


> Sorry for the delay, this 200+ lb bruiser was tough to pack out, killed 10 minutes from Leavenworth. First deer that's ever looked bigger when I got up to him.


Have you gotten a tape on that hog yet?


----------



## dsking

Hell of a day.


----------



## GreenMonsta88

Typical 12 booner??? Looks all of it....


----------



## shawtd

Hey Strut, you going to give any more stats on your hunt? Hours on stand, deer seen etc?


----------



## sekbowmadness

shawtd said:


> Hey Strut, you going to give any more stats on your hunt? Hours on stand, deer seen etc?


He always gives updates as quick as possible. Probably getting some grub, getting collected and getting his final post of the day ready. Probably one of the most dedicated hunters that I know.


----------



## hunterhewi

Nice buck pitt looks like a 170 to me!


----------



## Fullstrutter

shawtd said:


> Hey Strut, you going to give any more stats on your hunt? Hours on stand, deer seen etc?


No doubt about it! 

Didn't have much to say after yesterdays warm and windy conditions. Today was a horse (deer!) of another color though! Saw the most deer I've seen in a single day this year and also not only the biggest buck of the trip but a SHOOTER!!!

I saw 7 deer today including 5 different bucks and the first P&Y of the hunt! 

*
Today was hunt day 8 of 17.

Total hours logged in a treestand so far: 77 hours

Total bucks seen: 13

Biggest buck observed: 145-155" - no shot *


That was so freakin exciting seeing that big boy this evening. I saw 3 different bucks and didn't expect to see anything! Wow! That was awesome. I tried everything that I could do and couldn't stop or turn that buck this evening. He was on a mission to get to somewhere. Very exciting experience and the view of his rack and him moving through the woods will be forever ingrained in my mind. Those are the encounters that I come to Kansas for! 


I have a great plan for tomorrow. Have an interesting wind...East based throughout the day...rare. Going to start out from the NE at dawn, switching to E by 10AM, switching to SE by noon through the end of the day. I am going back to the stand that had the fresh scrapes blown out near it...the ridge stand that we call Scott's Set. It will work with that range of winds. I'm going to pull an all-day hunt in pure deer country tomorrow. I can't WAIT!! 

Weather is going to be pretty good, not great but not bad. Overnight low in the morning will be 37 degrees with a 5mph breeze. Daytime highs will top out around 56 degrees. If today is any indication of what is possible...tomorrow could be a great day!!

I am really looking forward to the next week here in Kansas. The rut is finally ON with our farms! I have a feeling that the next week is going to be the stuff that dreams are made of. 


The Deer Gods are bound to smile upon me eventually...it's just a matter of time. I WILL succeed.


----------



## dsking

Sounds like a solid plan!!! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Fireman324

Im in and will be following along for the FIRST time this year in the tree right there with ya! My hunt will be only a half day due to arrangments i have to make so the boy can be with me next weekend! Cant be wearing down my babysitter also comes into play...  
Strutt ur time is near, l can sense it! Sounds like tomorrow will be a promising day for you GL!!!!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Fullstrutter said:


> *
> Today was hunt day 8 of 17.
> 
> Total hours logged in a treestand so far: 77 hours
> 
> *


*
Mate, you are earning a nice buck. I'm looking forward to seeing him...*


----------



## sleeperls

Got my buck this morning strutter. Things are going full tilt where I'm at.


----------



## Pittstate23

babz_437 said:


> Have you gotten a tape on that hog yet?


184 3/8 typical


----------



## Pittstate23

hunterhewi said:


> Nice buck pitt looks like a 170 to me!


That was my original guess , 184 3/8 typical 12


----------



## Fullstrutter

Heading in! Got a good feeling about today


----------



## Bonecutterx

Fullstrutter said:


> Heading in! Got a good feeling about today


Good luck


----------



## brae

Good luck


----------



## cwschwark

Well I just got in and set up. This stand is a bit awkward but it's on of the most productive ones we have. Back to work tomorrow so hope I stick something this morning/afternoon. Good luck Strut!


----------



## cwschwark

You guys ever sit in the dark and imagine looking up from your phone, and just as your eyes start to adjust, you see that chick from
The Ring crawling up your ladderstand? Lol. Just a thought, while it's still dark


----------



## flippertn

cwschwark said:


> You guys ever sit in the dark and imagine looking up from your phone, and just as your eyes start to adjust, you see that chick from
> The Ring crawling up your ladderstand? Lol. Just a thought, while it's still dark


Gee thanks lol thank God it was daylight before I saw this.


----------



## cwschwark

Haha. Gotta get that blood pumping!


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's getting good light out now and the woods are alive with squirrel activity. Very calm and still and quiet, no breeze. I had one come by in the dark when I was just about finishing setting up in the tree. 

Great news...the farmer started combining the huge corn field up top!!! Super pumped about that. High hopes of seeing good numbers of deer throughout my all day sit today.


----------



## Fireman324

Im n the tree too boys! In my best spot w a close to perfect wind! No deer yet. Not sure ifim more excited about huntn of sheckn my new camera!!! Lol good luck Strutt n Shaff n everyone else!


----------



## babz_437

cwschwark said:


> You guys ever sit in the dark and imagine looking up from your phone, and just as your eyes start to adjust, you see that chick from
> The Ring crawling up your ladderstand? Lol. Just a thought, while it's still dark


Never thought about that....Til NOW!


----------



## shaffer88

In honor of the "can deer smell your fart" thread I read yesterday I pose this. Are deer bothered by hops and barley that I'm exhaling with every breath?


----------



## babz_437

shaffer88 said:


> In honor of the "can deer smell your fart" thread I read yesterday I pose this. Are deer bothered by hops and barley that I'm exhaling with every breath?


Ha! I don't believe so. I know many guys that have shot deer the morning after "tyin' one on" the night before. Some it was their biggest buck


----------



## Fullstrutter

Heard the farmer fire up the equipment down near the road. I walked by the big combine in the dark up in the field. He hasn't got up top yet, the combine isn't running yet, but I'm sure he still has more corn to combine. 

Feels great out here this morning


----------



## cwschwark

It's still pretty chilly here. Damn clouds. I want to feel the sun!


----------



## NChunter33

Any time now and a big uns gonna hit the dirt strut! Good luck bro


----------



## dsking

Get em strut. Corn coming off, chill in the air, big bucks running around.......sounds like heaven.


----------



## Fullstrutter

1000 posts woot woot!


----------



## dgblum

Good luck today Strutter! Best thread on AT buddy!


----------



## huntinfool14

Sitting here waiting on a deer, and hitting refresh on strutters thread! Lol 

Be on your toes when they start picking that corn! If your on there escape route it could get downright crazy!!


----------



## DT87

Some of you have said that the grunt tube is working, how about rattling? Is that still working?


----------



## brae

Strut have you been blind grunting rattling?


----------



## MO/KShunter

Yesterday morning sucked for me. This morning is a whole new story. Had a 110" 10 stroll by early. 115" 8 ran a doe by grunting a couple min ago. Buddy had a shooter just run 2 does by him. It's on!!

Now, I've played with both bucks since I knew I wasn't shooting. One spooked at my grunt, and the other (the 8 with the doe) left us both when I hit the can!! Snort wheezing hasn't worked either. About ready to trash all my calls.


----------



## Fireman324

Gad a 8 pt come by about an hr ago. Not a shootable one but had a nice rack. Doe busted me earlier down wind but other than that its pretty slow. I do have a new rub 10 yds in front of my camera though  should have him on camara making the rub.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Man Strut, after catching up on all the posts from yesterday I figured I'd see a pic of a KS giant by the time I got to the end of the thread! Oh well...I'm secretly happy that I get to keep following along on this awesome journey.

I think I have made up my mind that I will be trying a live hunt thread of my own when I leave for South Texas this week. I will be headed to Falfurrias, TX from Nov. 12-14 so the thread won't be nearly as long but I hope it's half as addicting as this one. We will be hunting a 40k acre ranch called Mariposa that borders the King Ranch on one side. We will have 15 people (!!!) on the hunt and I very well might be the ONLY bowhunter. That gives me an idea for the title thread..."1 bow vs. 14 boomsticks LIVE S. Texas Hunt", haha. It's a company hunt so I'm not sure what to expect from a hunting setup standpoint but I am jacked up nonetheless. I highly doubt the ranch has any tree stands because of the S. Texas scrub brush so I envision most of my hunting being done from a ground or elevated blind. 

There's reportedly some illegal alien foot traffic that crosses through the ranch so my picture updates could get interesting! I'll be packing some heat on my side just in case I have any close encounters of the human kind!

Good luck to you today Strut! With the combines out harvesting around you it should be a helluva day to be in the whitetail woods! Looking forward to your updates as usual sir. May the wind be in your face, your aim on, and your arrow flight true!


----------



## AT Booner

It's dead up here in atchison county this morning . 1 small 6 about 7 am. Sitting in my best stand.havent even seen much rubs or scrapes this year?


----------



## BoneBuster28

Good luck today strut! And everybody else in the woods!


----------



## shaffer88

Absolutely dead, one coyote no squirrels no deer so far.


----------



## dan1966

I love hunting while the harvest is going on. Looking forward to hearing your day.


----------



## cwschwark

Dead here except about 20 turkeys just went by


----------



## Fireman324

Haha me too. Sitn here enjoying this new handwarmer fanny pack thingy majigger l pichd up yesterday. Bout time for some peanut butter honey crackers n pepsi!


----------



## cwschwark

At least the sun feels great. Much better than chilly and no action!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pretty dead here this morning for me as well, little surprised. I did hear what I thought was a buck run by, excited footsteps in the leaves, about 10 mins ago. Couldn't stop or turn him if it was a buck. 

I don't often blind rattle or grunt unless the wind is perfect and I know a bedding area is within 400 yards. 

Some gear pics during the downtime!


----------



## Featherbuster

man i hope u are harnessed in those wood stands just scare me good luck nothing beats sitting in the deer stand well unless u got a goobbler going crazy on the limb ha ha


----------



## Fullstrutter

I just had a healthy looking (and tasty looking!) forkie come by, first deer of the day woohooo!


----------



## bvananne

bowhunterd68 said:


> Hey Scott! That was me asking about the pee. I've always peed in a bottle until last season, everyone was saying it won't spook deer. Well yesterday I peed a couple times from the stand. I grunted in a small 8, and he came in and of course had to go down wind and behind me. As soon as he got in the line of scent where I was peeing, he did a 180 and off he went. So I think I'm back to the bottle. Lol.
> 
> Thanks Scotty!
> 
> Dan.


Last year I had drank a bunch of water, went off the stand three times that morning. Had a buck come in and bed down and shot a doe that followed him, 8 yard shot. I have gone in scrapes as well and they still use them regularly.


----------



## REDVANES

I have seen a lot of bucks in the last 2 mornings (no shooters)!... its on, so be ready!


----------



## coozie65

Awesome thread once again Struttert. Go Pack Go!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Farmer is still combining up top


----------



## dsking

This afternoon may be real good. Is it still Hot?


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's been super slow today. Its not hot but it's warmish. Going to top out at 57 today.


----------



## dsking

Good luck, looks like Monday and Tuesday will bring some colder temps. Maybe when the combine stops the deer will get up.


----------



## shaffer88

For some reason tapatalk went down. So things are slow anyhow does not help matters


----------



## shaffer88

It's backup thank goodness . While walking in to different stand I busted a bruiser bedded down on a side of hill bout 150 yds from stand. Through trees I saw one side and if he comes back in I'm drawing on him. I believe the neighbor is sighting in rifle. 1/4 mile away so let's see what that does for the afternoon


----------



## Chasinbacon

New here. This thread looks awesome and I look forward to following. Good luck.


----------



## Fullstrutter

ESPN Gamecasting NFL Sunday from the treestand!!

My Anker portable phone charger is pulling double duty today haha, juiced up!










Took a random screenshot, opened it in gallery, max zoomed in on upper right hand corner, took another screenshot, opened that one in gallery, file edit crop save upload to AT, boom!

Too much time on my hands haha


----------



## cwschwark

Pre-gaming with The River's Divide trailer and back to the stand haha. Killing a "Steve" tonight!


----------



## bvananne

Corn still standing here too. Haven't seen my usual deer in a while. Good luck Strut!


----------



## OKhunter

Any updates?


----------



## shaffer88

Slow day just got worse been watching my colts pull an epic fail of a game today


----------



## Fullstrutter

Big buck!!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Do work son


----------



## kspseshooter

Get him!!!!


----------



## HotnTot

Oooh kill em


----------



## hunter97

Smoke him!


----------



## sundy37

Choot Em'!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Get him Strutter!


----------



## chasemukluk

Refresh, refresh, refresh, refresh...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullstrutter

Real calm and crunchy...heard him coming close to 100 yards away. Saw tines coming 80 yards thru the timber....instantly posted. Grabbed binos, NICE 8! He made the cut for the real videocam! He came right by me chip shot inside 20 yards, never knew I was there. 

P&Y slick 8 with sweeping beams and tall! Videoed him, passed him!! Probably close to 130", will have to study on video tonight! Going to see if I can take a pic with cell of video cam playback viewing screen and post him in a bit!

AWESOME ENCOUNTER!! Made the all day sit worth it instantly!


----------



## MWoody

Sounded like THAT moment when your heart starts racing!!!

Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## NChunter33

They're gettin bigger!


----------



## cwschwark

The excitement from anticipating your post pretty much made my almost-all day sit worth it too! Got a couple hours though still. Never know what could come cruising by.


----------



## skeet16

Man. Must be nice to hunt to hunt where 130 gets a pass. 
Here a 130 gets a ride in the truck!!!!
But then again it's not properly managed either, you have to let um go to let um grow!


----------



## skeet16

Someone may have already asked but do you hunt in Florida also of do you just take 2 weeks vacation and go to Kansas?
Also do y'all shoot does of does Jimmy take care of that before you get there?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Here's a quick pic of the videocam viewscreen during playback!









Will post video tonight!

Hadn't seen hardly anything all day been on stand for 10 hours already today!!

I was fist-pumping after that encounter!


----------



## Justin Spies

Went and sat a ground blind this morning that's in some CRP and cedars had perfect wind for it. Had a big doe come through at first light and 15 mins later another doe came crashing in and stopped at 15 yards I grabbed my bow and could here a buck coming behind her and grunting. He stopped behind a small cedar at 19 yards the cedar was covering his whole body all I could see was his neck up. He was HUGE main fraim real heavy ten with great tines and long kickers coming off his 2s and 3s. If I had to bet id say 160 minimum. Biggest deer I've ever seen and I see a 156 everyday on the wall. They stood there for about 4-5 seconds then she took off again. I watched em running circles through the CRP just catching sight of his rack. Then she led him right out of my life. Man I was sick, but it's bowhunting. That was my 4th sit seen bucks every sit but that was first shooter. Back in a tree now. Had a forky cut across earlier at 105 yards and for fun I grunted At him and he turned right around and came in on a string. Well I hope this cold weather coming really gets the big boys swinging. Good luck strutter


----------



## Ned250

Damn dude. Kudos. I would've sent an arrow his way. No doubt!


----------



## crankn101

A 130" 8 is HARD to pass. Cant wait to see what you kill.


----------



## tman80

Where are you hunting in Kansas


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Glad you passed on him, having paitents and passing bucks like that is how this state will continue to produce the bucks you dream of!


----------



## bsites9

Hey strut. Over the last few years, how many deer a day are you averaging seeing? Does and bucks. So far it seems like its about 2 deer a day. That's tough hunting no matter where you are and what your goals are. Kudos to you.


----------



## huntny

Good luck man, you are def putting in the time, i just got back from se kansas yesterday, hunted from the 1st to the 9th. The trip started out on fire, saw a bunch of shooters but they were chasing hard. One of our guys saw a buck breeding a doe tuesday evening and then it was like someone turned the switch, the rest of the trip slowed down. Lots of young bucks but the mature bucks seemed to be locked down. Being you are only about halfway done i think its going to just get better and better for ya. Good luck.


----------



## kspseshooter

I'd be gutting right now!!!


----------



## Justin Spies

Ok guys I have some kind of critter I've never seen back home before rolling around in the dirt outside a burrow out in front of me. It has a grey body and its face looks like darker color with white stripes near the same size as a raccoon. What would it be?


----------



## INtreestand

Ya no joke would be on way to truck with smile on my face.


----------



## kscatman76

Maybe a badger? They are mean as heck to


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck just chased a doe by on the bench down below my stand full run!!


----------



## kspseshooter

Id say badger. shoot it


----------



## cwschwark

Just had a doe and two yearlings go by, then a spike. Probably just passed up the last deer of the weekend for me. .


----------



## johnboy1

i just got home from a week of hunting, and i just spent the last hour reading all 43 pages of this thread. very entertaining, thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Night ended uneventfully...only two deer today in 11 hours spent in the tree. 

Uploading video of the nice 8 that came by this afternoon now! I'd guess he is closer to 120"...nice young buck. Thinking he might be only 2.5 years old with great genetics! I'll be curious to hear if anyone thinks he might be 3.5.

Youtube saying 30 mins until first video is uploaded. I regret to inform that something with my audio was messed up...possibly that the external mic wasn't pushed all the way in or something. There's a bunch of static sounding crap in the background of the audio :thumbs_do


Got to figure out what went wrong. I've tested it since I got home and replayed it back and no audio issues. I have seen this issue before when filming some turkey hunting this past Spring. Seems to be an intermittent issue with the external mic/connection. Take a listen and you filming guys let me know what you think it might be. I'll have the video up around SNF kickoff it's looking like!


----------



## jnutz19

I had the same problem with my video camera. The problem for me is that my shotgun mic wasn't plugged in all the way. Now I make sure it's plugged in all the way and haven't had the problem since. It sounds like you were having the same problem I was. I had a few videos I shot with some status noise that was worthless. Then the other day a shot a video then watched and it was having that problem and I looked and the mic was barely plugged it.


----------



## daltonprosser

Was walking into the stand this afternoon at about 1:30 and I figured that was plenty early. Boy was I wrong got about 60 yards from the stand and looked across the creek and there was about a 160" main frame 8 point with 2 kickers off of his left G2 and he was bedded down right by the corn pile! Saw me and took off. Got into the stand and saw a bobcat sneaking up on a bird. That was pretty cool since it was the first bobcat I've seen while hunting. Then about 5 minutes after shooting light i had a buck (couldn't tell how big because it was pretty dark) chasing a doe about 70 yards away. That was it. Hopefully it starts getting a little better next week!


----------



## Fullstrutter

First video! Pardon the fast off-target zoom in initially...I was kind of still looking at him with my eyes to make sure he wasn't a potential shooter haha. Was trying to multi-task and get him on video too. Still hadn't really seen him out of the brush yet. My excitement seeing a decent buck after nothing for many hours got the best of me lol!







Uploading second one now


----------



## shaffer88

daltonprosser said:


> Was walking into the stand this afternoon at about 1:30 and I figured that was plenty early. Boy was I wrong got about 60 yards from the stand and looked across the creek and there was about a 160" main frame 8 point with 2 kickers off of his left G2 and he was bedded down right by the corn pile! Saw me and took off. Got into the stand and saw a bobcat sneaking up on a bird. That was pretty cool since it was the first bobcat I've seen while hunting. Then about 5 minutes after shooting light i had a buck (couldn't tell how big because it was pretty dark) chasing a doe about 70 yards away. That was it. Hopefully it starts getting a little better next week!


Glad you had movement I jumped one on the way in at 1230 and never saw/heard anything again. Buddy was on stand 1/2 mi away and same thing not a peep no wind or anything


----------



## 13bonatter69

170p&ywhitail said:


> Glad you passed on him, having paitents and passing bucks like that is how this state will continue to produce the bucks you dream of!


I agree. Great call on passing. That's why everyone wants to go to Kansas is to shoot monsters. If you shoot them when they are small, they will never be a monster...


----------



## shaffer88

Strutt @ the 1:12 mark is that cow or bleat in the background ?


----------



## HOYTMAN37

He's gona be a stud in a couple years!


----------



## smokecity

Sounds like a cow

Great video !!


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> Strutt @ the 1:12 mark is that cow or bleat in the background ?


It's a cow...we're in beef country! thumbs_up


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> It's a cow...we're in beef country! thumbs_up


Figured


----------



## NCBuckNBass

How high up were you then?


----------



## Fullstrutter

NCBuckNBass said:


> How high up were you then?



About 20' or so I'd say. I'm on a hillside though so the main trail uphill (15 yards away) is only about 12 feet below me but that buck tonight was downhill probably about 24' below me.


Here is the second video I took of him tonight!








Got a good plan for tomorrow morning. Going back to the same farm I hunted today but hunting the opposite side of it about a half mile away. Tomorrow is going to be a little messy. Warm in the morning, then wind picking up all the way to 20mph, cold front coming in, wind changing direction from SW to N throughout the day, showers coming in in the late afternoon, and temps plummeting to mid 30's by end of the day (windchill). 


Should be an interesting day and I can't wait to bear witness to what happens in the Kansas deer woods!


----------



## huntny

I agree with you looks like he could be 2 1/2 years old. Neck still looks kind of high in the chest.


Fullstrutter said:


> Night ended uneventfully...only two deer today in 11 hours spent in the tree.
> 
> Uploading video of the nice 8 that came by this afternoon now! I'd guess he is closer to 120"...nice young buck. Thinking he might be only 2.5 years old with great genetics! I'll be curious to hear if anyone thinks he might be 3.5.
> 
> Youtube saying 30 mins until first video is uploaded. I regret to inform that something with my audio was messed up...possibly that the external mic wasn't pushed all the way in or something. There's a bunch of static sounding crap in the background of the audio :thumbs_do
> 
> 
> Got to figure out what went wrong. I've tested it since I got home and replayed it back and no audio issues. I have seen this issue before when filming some turkey hunting this past Spring. Seems to be an intermittent issue with the external mic/connection. Take a listen and you filming guys let me know what you think it might be. I'll have the video up around SNF kickoff it's looking like!


----------



## flippertn

Big scar on his back?


----------



## Fullstrutter

flippertn said:


> Big scar on his back?


No, been a thread on this topic before. it's from their antlers when they work the licking branches they scrape the hair off. Others have suggested it's from going under barbwire fences but I believe it's from licking branch working and their antlers rake the hair off


----------



## flippertn

Fullstrutter said:


> No, been a thread on this topic before. it's from their antlers when they work the licking branches they scrape the hair off. Others have suggested it's from going under barbwire fences but I believe it's from licking branch working and their antlers rake the hair off


Oh cool. Learned somethin new! Just noticed it as I was watchin the vid


----------



## MO Bowhunter

Looks at least 3yr old to me jmo. Great job strutter!


----------



## shaffer88

mo bowhunter said:


> looks at least 3yr old to me jmo. Great job strutter!


+1 3.5 imo


----------



## mustangracer

I'd guess 2.5. Pretty deer through. He will be a dandy in a couple years. Around here he'd be takung a ride in my truck.


----------



## deerwhackmaster

Fullstrutter, just curious , how high up are you in stands


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

Man im in trouble, coming from south MS up there in a little over a week, and if that walks by Im gonna think he is a shooter. My biggest is 98" and the pics i have been getting from up there is making for sleepless nights. I been following along waiting for it to bust open for you.


----------



## bozo300

Great video Strut! Love to go along with you each year. Thanks.


----------



## BoneBuster28

Fullstrutter said:


> No, been a thread on this topic before. it's from their antlers when they work the licking branches they scrape the hair off. Others have suggested it's from going under barbwire fences but I believe it's from licking branch working and their antlers rake the hair off


It's funny the other day I had a picture of a buck that I hadn't seen in a month and he had two marks on his back! I thought to myself I wondered what happened? But I guarantee that's what it was!! Thanks for answering my question! Lol


----------



## ikeinks

170p&ywhitail said:


> Glad you passed on him, having paitents and passing bucks like that is how this state will continue to produce the bucks you dream of!


:thumbs_up Some people can't fully grasp this concept.


----------



## Fullstrutter

deerwhackmaster said:


> Fullstrutter, just curious , how high up are you in stands


Anywhere from 16-21 depending on the stand, see also post #1066



Heading in!! Man its warm about 53 degrees! No bueno. However this week is the best week of the year in Kansas for the rut, year in and year out...for our farms and our area of the state anyways. 

Can't wait to see how today goes with the nasty front moving in


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck Strutter! Hopefully today's the day


----------



## brae

Good luck buddy


----------



## cwschwark

Well I lucked out, my work truck is getting painted so I get another day to hunt and just get to pick it up on my way home. Works out good for the company, works out even better for me! I'm in the stand now, had to avoid a skunk on the way in. Think I just heard some movement closeby. Didn't spook anything on the way in. This stand is pretty consistent for does and I'm choosing to either fill a doe tag if it comes down to it, but hoping some big boys come in. Got a nice 8 around this stand. It's definitely warmer this morning here too, but supposed to rain and possibly snow from this evening till tomorrow some time.

Good luck Strut! With ya in the stand again today!


----------



## Fullstrutter

In and setup 10 mins ago. Looks like about 5-10 mins shy of being able to see my pins. Had a deer I think it was walk by me up the top of the hill right after I got setup in the tree.


----------



## kda082

Wind SW switching to NW around 11. Big front pushing in should make for good movement. Looks like a good week. Getting kids ready for school but i'll be in the stand this PM. Good luck today.


----------



## Fullstrutter

BUCK!!!! 40 yards making a rub, just light enough in there to see he is super wide like 20"!!! Going to grunt and snortwheeze if he doesn't head this way! Can't tell how many tines up top!!


----------



## cwschwark

Well this sucks. The wind for this position is blowing right from where I came in, which is perfect, but the same deer(idk how big) is trying to come into the field across my path. It's come right up to my scent trail twice, snorted and spooked about 10 yards into the woods, then it slowly works it's way back. Frustrating!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Get him strut!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just got him in binos good, its finally starting to get enough light to decipher detail...looks like 140"ish and 20" wide all day!! He is trashing some trees because I snortwheezed him!!


----------



## J.Mc.

Fullstrutter said:


> BUCK!!!! 40 yards making a rub, just light enough in there to see he is super wide like 20"!!! Going to grunt and snortwheeze if he doesn't head this way! Can't tell how many tines up top!!


Bust him!


----------



## brae

Smoke em


----------



## cwschwark

Just had a doe come in but she's still kinda in the thick stuff. Pretty sure the other deer that was spooky is gone. I do hear some movement though. Get em Strut!


----------



## Lyncher68

Is 140 a shooter for ya strut?!


----------



## WildWilt15

Update! Your killin me.


----------



## Gary73

Lay the smack down!!!!.


----------



## tanna114

Come on strut!


----------



## Featherbuster

update ha ha u want him to up date when a pontential shooter is coming in ha ha I would have trouble updating if a 140s was 200 yards out good luck strut


----------



## Fullstrutter

Haven't been able to update because I've had a small buck chasing a doe all around my stand grunting and tending grunting!!!!! videoed a little here and a little there. Here's one clip







I passed on that bigger buck this morning...he was a pretty buck but not a shooter for me! I'm here for a Kansas giant!!

The rut is on boys!


----------



## jnutz19

You got any pics or video of the wide buck you just passed?


----------



## Fullstrutter

jnutz19 said:


> You got any pics or video of the wide buck you just passed?


No it was too dark for the cams


This little buck has this doe sequestered in the brush like 20 yards away. He is just tending grunting his ass off it's so cool! Got some great video with the HD cam. Hope she is in heat so a hit scent trail will be leading right to my stand!!


----------



## Featherbuster

it will for sure and if he keeps grunting watch out in KS there be another buck coming good luck


----------



## archeryninja

Goodluck Strut


----------



## Fullstrutter

Listen to this!!!


----------



## BoneBuster28

That is awesome! Just goes to show ya the sound doesn't match the deer! Cause that grunt is deep! Awesome footage


----------



## bishjr

Make sure you aim small and bend at the waid t strut... I missed a buck that would go between 160-170" this morning...... they are moving


----------



## devinesZ

man i love this thread! someone needs to pick Strut up on a TV deal! so much excitement every year on this thread


----------



## Fullstrutter

The grunting pig and the hot doe are still within 30 yards...they've been around me for over a half hour now...pretty cool. 

The breeze carries on it a hint of omnious weather to come. This feels like a November rut hunting day...cloudy, deery.


----------



## cgoolsby

I love this thread


----------



## affe22

Hoping he keeps her pinned down so that the dominant buck in the area has time to get there. I can't imagine a bigger buck will let him stick on that doe much longer


----------



## devinesZ

^^ agreed!


----------



## cwschwark

I have no idea what it is, but it sounds like something rolling around in a pile of leaves behind me lol. So confused right now.


----------



## BeauMan

cwschwark said:


> I have no idea what it is, but it sounds like something rolling around in a pile of leaves behind me lol. So confused right now.


Maybe you should start your own thread?


----------



## sticknstring33

That's a nice brushy looking pinch - should have good movement all day, especially with that doe in there.


----------



## huntinfool14

The suspense is killing me.. Every time the boss walks away I sneak a peek at this thread lol


----------



## cwschwark

Well a few of us have been hunting all weekend, kinda posting here and there along with Strut. No point making my own when today is the last day I have, then back to work. If Strut doesn't like the collective posts then I'll definitely shut up! From what I've seen though, there's been comments of people enjoying the collective posting.


----------



## SHEGGE

Nice


----------



## BeauMan

cwschwark said:


> Well a few of us have been hunting all weekend, kinda posting here and there along with Strut. No point making my own when today is the last day I have, then back to work. If Strut doesn't like the collective posts then I'll definitely shut up! From what I've seen though, there's been comments of people enjoying the collective posting.


I am kidding with you. I could stay at home and be around a sensitive woman.:smile:


----------



## RobbyE

A couple hours since Strut's last post. Do you think something's up?


----------



## cwschwark

Just being respectful to Strut . It is his thread, after all.


----------



## shaffer88

RobbyE said:


> A couple hours since Strut's last post. Do you think something's up?


Nah could be anything from no movement to bedded down deer within sight and can't move much. Even if there's a possible shooter he lets us know before hand


----------



## jdk81

shaffer88 said:


> Nah could be anything from no movement to bedded down deer within sight and can't move much. Even if there's a possible shooter he lets us know before hand


Or maybe he didn't have time too!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Been pretty slow the last hour or two. That buck and doe moved off to the east towards the bedding area and haven't seen anything since. I met Jimmy out at the road to swap my medium weight gear for my heavyweight waterproof stuff. The weather is going to get nasty between now and dark!! Front coming in, temps plummeting, and wind getting up towards 20mph out of the North! Hoping the barometric pressure change and conditions get a big one on his feet. If they are cruising, there isn't a better funnel on the entire farm...hell, for a mile in any direction. 

I wasn't planning on staying all day here, was going to switch stands. But with the hot doe nearby and a scent trail leading by my stand, the plan changed. I was out of the stand and back in it within 10 mins, hustled. Jimmy also brought me some extra food so I am good to stay here until dark!


----------



## Fireman324

Hellz yes! Get em Strutt! Back at work and daily grind so once again Im living through you. Thanks buddy it really eases the work week pain, or makes it worse im not sure....


----------



## g2outfitter

Fine job strutt, persistence pays off.


----------



## nyhunt79

Afternoon should heat up from the sound of things! Any cam pics of ones your after?


----------



## Fullstrutter

nyhunt79 said:


> Afternoon should heat up from the sound of things! Any cam pics of ones your after?


We don't really run cams very seriously. Our farms really only get hot during the rut they aren't necessarily props that they live on. There are doe bedding areas but that's about it. Years of summer scouting recon and experience hunting these farms has taught Jimmy these things. 

Temp has already dropped at least 5 degrees


----------



## asmith4

Fullstrutter said:


> Night ended uneventfully...only two deer today in 11 hours spent in the tree.
> 
> Uploading video of the nice 8 that came by this afternoon now! I'd guess he is closer to 120"...nice young buck. Thinking he might be only 2.5 years old with great genetics! I'll be curious to hear if anyone thinks he might be 3.5.
> 
> Youtube saying 30 mins until first video is uploaded. I regret to inform that something with my audio was messed up...possibly that the external mic wasn't pushed all the way in or something. There's a bunch of static sounding crap in the background of the audio :thumbs_do
> 
> 
> Got to figure out what went wrong. I've tested it since I got home and replayed it back and no audio issues. I have seen this issue before when filming some turkey hunting this past Spring. Seems to be an intermittent issue with the external mic/connection. Take a listen and you filming guys let me know what you think it might be. I'll have the video up around SNF kickoff it's looking like!


I think 3.5. He will still be stud in the next year or two


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

GOOD STUFF!!!!!! Me and Indy have a a lot of catching up to do to compete with your thread for next year!!!!! awesome to follow along bud, I truly hope you get the big'un!!!!


----------



## Matt G

Nice to have someone to drop of gear/food. Also good to get stretched out and blood flowing through your legs by leaving your stand for a few minutes. Time to catch that monster with his nose to the ground. I absolutely love this time of year when you never know when a hot doe will run by with a big buck on her tail. Good luck strutter.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Matt G said:


> Nice to have someone to drop of gear/food. Also good to get stretched out and blood flowing through your legs by leaving your stand for a few minutes. Time to catch that monster with his nose to the ground. I absolutely love this time of year when you never know when a hot doe will run by with a big buck on her tail. Good luck strutter.


Kind of like in the Spring when a hen drags a strutter by!! 

It just started spitting and the temps are dropping, wind picking up pretty good.


----------



## thunderstruck1

Game on!!! Good luck Strutter!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a 120's 8 cruise by!! Was getting the video cam ready right when he came into the open and the wind swirled and he got me. Not real bad, but enough to stop and spin and trot a few yards and look back, then went back the way he came. If he had been a shooter he would have had an arrow shortly before he got my wind. 

Good to see a nice buck on his feet!


----------



## Matt G

The other thing I like about this thread, since it is like a compilation thread, it keeps everyone motivated to stick it out, through the elements. Someone is always seeing something and you could be next....


----------



## dgblum

Fullstrutter said:


> Just had a 120's 8 cruise by!! Was getting the video cam ready right when he came into the open and the wind swirled and he got me. Not real bad, but enough to stop and spin and trot a few yards and look back, then went back the way he came. If he had been a shooter he would have had an arrow shortly before he got my wind.
> 
> Good to see a nice buck on his feet!


I've got a good feeling about this afternoon for you! Come on big boy!


----------



## buckbuster31

You will get him strut


----------



## shaffer88

Matt G said:


> The other thing I like about this thread, since it is like a compilation thread, it keeps everyone motivated to stick it out, through the elements. Someone is always seeing something and you could be next....


I think the same thing Matt


----------



## Stick Chucker

It has dropped 10 degrees in an hour and a half here west of you. Should be an awesome afternoon hunt.


----------



## Maddog10

Stick with it strut! You're determination impresses me every year... Has your buddy Jimmy had any luck or seen any shooters?


----------



## solobowhunter

Fullstrutter said:


> Kind of like in the Spring when a hen drags a strutter by!!
> 
> It just started spitting and the temps are dropping, wind picking up pretty good.


Got a tough question for ya Strut. It's obvious you enjoy both deer and spring turkey hunting. So if you could only choose one to hunt per year, which would you do? 

I'm glad we are fortunate enough we don't have to choose but I would have to lean slightly towards deer.


----------



## Fullstrutter

solobowhunter said:


> Got a tough question for ya Strut. It's obvious you enjoy both deer and spring turkey hunting. So if you could only choose one to hunt per year, which would you do?
> 
> I'm glad we are fortunate enough we don't have to choose but I would have to lean slightly towards deer.


After thinking about this for a bit...I'm going to have to give the nod to 51% spring turkey hunting, 49% bowhunting monster midwest bucks in the rut. My first hunt when I was 4 years old was a Spring Turkey hunt with my Dad. He called a tom in on a glorious green spring morning, gobbling the whole way to 30 yards. He told me to brace myself because he was going to shoot. I still jumped a mile at the shot haha. That tom went over backwards and flopped down into a ravine. I still vividly remember the drops of blood and feather trail we followed down the 15 yard ravine to the bottom. That was the hunt that hooked me for life. 

Being able to chase 4 species across the country during a 3+ month long "turkey rut" also is a big reason. Yes we can deer hunt for that long but it's not as exciting as the rut which is really only a couple weeks where it's great. 

The element of communication with turkeys and being able to locate them from afar is another reason it's so addicting. Truth is, turkey hunting is easier and that's part of the appeal because success comes more often. I love all the new growth, fresh green leaves and shoots, plants, flowers. The warmth of a nice spring morning is great for bringing your girl or child which is nicer than the cold weather that is usually associated with deer season. The plethora of wild edible mushrooms that grow in the Spring woods is just another reason too. 

I've shot 6 wild turkey grand slams. I chase turkeys starting in FL Osceola country in March...to central KS Rio's in april, to the Catskills mountains of upstate NY to chase Easterns in May every Spring. Every few years my Pops and I will go out west and mix in a Merriams hunt in WY, SD, NE or latest chat discussed NM. 

As dedicated as you guys know I am to bowhunting big bucks...you can imagine how ate up I am with Spring turkey hunting :thumbs_up


----------



## solobowhunter

Fullstrutter said:


> After thinking about this for a bit...I'm going to have to give the nod to 51% spring turkey hunting, 49% bowhunting monster midwest bucks in the rut. My first hunt when I was 4 years old was a Spring Turkey hunt with my Dad. He called a tom in on a glorious green spring morning, gobbling the whole way to 30 yards. He told me to brace myself because he was going to shoot. I still jumped a mile at the shot haha. That tom went over backwards and flopped down into a ravine. I still vividly remember the drops of blood and feather trail we followed down the 15 yard ravine to the bottom. That was the hunt that hooked me for life.
> 
> Being able to chase 4 species across the country during a 3+ month long "turkey rut" also is a big reason. Yes we can deer hunt for that long but it's not as exciting as the rut which is really only a couple weeks where it's great.
> 
> The element of communication with turkeys and being able to locate them from afar is another reason it's so addicting. Truth is, turkey hunting is easier and that's part of the appeal because success comes more often. I love all the new growth, fresh green leaves and shoots, plants, flowers. The warmth of a nice spring morning is great for bringing your girl or child which is nicer than the cold weather that is usually associated with deer season. The plethora of wild edible mushrooms that grow in the Spring woods is just another reason too.
> 
> I've shot 6 wild turkey grand slams. I chase turkeys starting in FL Osceola country in March...to central KS Rio's in april, to the Catskills mountains of upstate NY to chase Easterns in May every Spring. Every few years my Pops and I will go out west and mix in a Merriams hunt in WY, SD, NE or latest chat discussed NM.
> 
> As dedicated as you guys know I am to bowhunting big bucks...you can imagine how ate up I am with Spring turkey hunting :thumbs_up


Awesome story! You have a talent for putting words into an awesome picture. You should consider writing all your experiences and knowledge down. Maybe one day you can have a successful book to edit together.

I know most of us (ATers) would buy it. 

Well good luck and if you ever want a place to turkey hunt in mid mo. Hit me up. Turkey are plentiful here and a perfect field to timber ratio. Rolling hills and a few flat creek bottoms. Happy to share gods creation with fellow hunters.


----------



## solobowhunter

solobowhunter said:


> Awesome story! You have a talent for putting words into an awesome picture. You should consider writing all your experiences and knowledge down. Maybe one day you can have a successful book to edit together.
> 
> I know most of us (ATers) would buy it.
> 
> Well good luck and if you ever want a place to turkey hunt in mid mo. Hit me up. Turkey are plentiful here and a perfect field to timber ratio. Rolling hills and a few flat creek bottoms. Happy to share gods creation with fellow hunters.


As long as it's not for deer hunting lol


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck cruising!


----------



## drew10483

hope its a shooter!


----------



## blazer29

Shoot straight!


----------



## DT87

On an evening like tonight, front has went through, temps dropping and misting out, is the place to be a field edge or in the timber in a grassy opening?


----------



## Sweet Release

This may be it - 11/11 is a magical day! Tagged out on this day the last 2 years!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully a shooter!


----------



## huntingnwfl

Just something about a gobble early in the morning as the fog is starting to burn off. When you can hear him spitting and drumming it just kinda does something to you.


----------



## Fullstrutter

The buck was a basket 6. It's starting to get pretty freakin cold. Tomorrow is going to be rough, wind chill of 5 degrees. Wow...where is the temperature line where it's actually too cold and anything below the temp starts to hinder more than help?

For instance...at dawn...50, too warm...40 too warm...30 great...20 probably still great. Thinking 20 degrees might be the top of the bell curve and anything warmer or colder is less ideal.

What do you guys think is the optimal temp at dawn (the overnight low) for bucks to be cruising during the rut?


----------



## solobowhunter

35 give or take IMO


----------



## basspro05

The most deer I have ever seen was on a 0 degree day the first part of december...so in my opinion the colder the better for all day movement.


----------



## Dog

25-30 are good overnight temps. Seem to see a lot of deer on those frosty mornings. Wind hampers more than temp in my opinion. I will take a still 10 degree morning over a blustery 35 degree morning any day of the week.


----------



## cwschwark

Yeah I gotta agree with the wind being more of a hindrance than temperature


----------



## Sweet Release

I agree with the colder the better. There is no too cold; if nothing else, it makes deer of both sexes find food, which means they're on their feet. Never seen cold shut 'em down, only heat - say 50+.


----------



## Fireman324

I think "for me" and not "the deer" as much the colder the better without the wind. The wind is what cuts me into little pieces!


----------



## Talltines72

Hey Strutter, I've been following your hunt the last few years and I love it. I don't make a lot of comments on AT, I just enjoy reading most of the great posts. Tomorrow is going to be a very cold morning, MN wind chills expected at 5 below to 5 above depending where in MN. What relevance does this have to you? A LOT!! In my opinion, this kind of weather anywhere in the Midwest during the Rut is hard on us, but the deer love it! I've hunted all over the Midwest and look forward to these cold snaps during the Rut, it keeps bucks on their feet because they don't over heat and wear themselves out as easily. Just my experience over the years! I'm excited for an all day sit tomorrow in MN, and look forward to reading about your success from Kansas!

av


Fullstrutter said:


> The buck was a basket 6. It's starting to get pretty freakin cold. Tomorrow is going to be rough, wind chill of 5 degrees. Wow...where is the temperature line where it's actually too cold and anything below the temp starts to hinder more than help?
> 
> For instance...at dawn...50, too warm...40 too warm...30 great...20 probably still great. Thinking 20 degrees might be the top of the bell curve and anything warmer or colder is less ideal.
> 
> What do you guys think is the optimal temp at dawn (the overnight low) for bucks to be cruising during the rut?


----------



## bsites9

We don't get too many of those single digit days here in Va, but for me, a high 20's overcast morning is PERFECT! I'll take a 20 degree day with no wind, over a high 30's with upper teen winds any day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fullstrutter said:


> The buck was a basket 6. It's starting to get pretty freakin cold. Tomorrow is going to be rough, wind chill of 5 degrees. Wow...where is the temperature line where it's actually too cold and anything below the temp starts to hinder more than help?
> O
> For instance...at dawn...50, too warm...40 too warm...30 great...20 probably still great. Thinking 20 degrees might be the top of the bell curve and anything warmer or colder is less ideal.
> 
> What do you guys think is the optimal temp at dawn (the overnight low) for bucks to be cruising during the rut?



Once again, location, location, location....here in SE PA, if there is a frost on the ground (low 30's) they are likely on their feet...however, on the farm in KS, those big boys prefer it a bit a colder...best I have ever seen it there......low to mid 20's with very little wind...counted 9 different buck before 8:15am, three more (biggest) between 9-1, and 2 others within the last two hours of daylight (14-buck). Looking back at my journal, the temps never got out of the 30's that day, winds never got any higher than 10mph (which for the guys who hunt KS, know that is nothing), and it was the fourth day after the full moon. Stayed on stand all day, all 14 deer were spotted from the same stand, blew an opportunity at a very nice 11-point (150-range) mid-day, 9 of the 14 deer passed inside 59 yards of the stadpnd...

This thread has sort of kept me going lately,,,,I was all set to to pick up where you leave off as my trip was scheduled 11/14-11/24. I upgraded my phone to Samsung Galaxy S4, had also picked up the Anker earlier this fall, added a Joby Gorilla arm for a second angle with two ZX3's (one on eh go bow, one on the boy) and of course my trusty Panny SD90 on the Muddy arm. Most of you may have seen my thread with regard to my fall on 10/21/13. I was able to finally have the required surgery on Wednesday 11/6 and now in the early stages of recovery. The plan was to make the trip with my Dad; he's making the trip himself.

Threads like this and the many other great success stories being shared this year have been keeping me going. It doesn't't hurt that I am on AWESOME team in the contest too, probably the best I have ever been on with regard to camaraderie and performance. I know we can sometimes get a little carried away behind our keyboards and threads can at times take a turn for the worse, but generally speaking AT is a GREAT community.

Good luck to everyone.

Joe


My injury thread....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2116248


----------



## blinginpse

Good luck


----------



## Harpoon Brother

I've heard that when it's ultra cold, they will move in the warmest parts of the day. This takes less energy, energy they need to maintain body heat. That being said, I've never tried an all day sit or sat thru the warmer noon/afternoon temps when it's below 20. 

I do know here in MI on the cold days 20 or under, movement seems to be better in the evening.


----------



## cwschwark

Just had a really small 8 walk right under me. I'm only like 14' up in this stand too haha. Pretty sure I could have killed him by throwing the arrow at that distance. He's definitely young, but already an 8pt, he'll be pretty nice in a couple years.


----------



## Timber Hawk

Awesome thread Strutter good luck!


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

Strutter you need a Heater Body Suite.


----------



## Huntin Hard

mikeqtaylor53 said:


> strutter you need a heater body suite.


x2!


----------



## cwschwark

Those heater suits are probably pretty nice but lmao they look like fat suits. Still, warm is warm!


----------



## Quartermoons

The colder the better. Below 20 here in the midwest seems to be a magic number for increased daylight activity. Warm weather doesn't bother me in November, my best 2 bucks were taken on a morning that started in the upper 50's, and an evening that was still 70 an hour after dark. When it's time, it's time. The odds aren't as good, but the rut isn't going to stop.

I've got a small farm that borders public that everything around it gets pressured hard. There are no antler restrictions, and hunters who attempt any sort of management are few and far between. In 7 years I've either sighted or gotten pictures of 2 deer the caliber that you chase. Both times it was during the day, and the temps were below 20. The last one actually hung around on my food plots for several weeks. Showed up Dec. 9th as a upper 150's 10, for Mark Twain National Forest, that's a seldom seen number. Was back again on the 10th, already shed, stayed for several weeks. For 7 years, those are the only 2 pictures of truly giant for the area deer. I've taken more than that during that time, just never seen them before. Both during the day, both times unseasonably cold. Those examples were post rut, or what some would consider, so maybe an extreme drop during this time won't have as big of an impact. But I'm optimistic the next 2 days are going to be special. Good luck hanging in there.


----------



## huntingnwfl

Temps. Matter here in north Florida. Seems if there is frost on the ground they ain't moving till the sun starts to warm it up a bit. I still get in the tree as early as possible cause you just never know, but they don't really get on there feet till at least 8:30 or 9:00 if the temps are near or below freezing.


----------



## RRAshooter78

Strutter, have you ever tried Elk hunting? If you like to turkey hunt , and deer hunt, it's an awesome combination of both. Don't try it if your not ready to be addicted to it.


----------



## shaffer88

RRAshooter78 said:


> Strutter, have you ever tried Elk hunting? If you like to turkey hunt , and deer hunt, it's an awesome combination of both. Don't try it if your not ready to be addicted to it.


On my bucket list


----------



## Fullstrutter

Back at camp and sipping on a crown and diet ginger mini drink. I needed some internal body warmth...this afternoon was chilly!!!! I wasn't fully dressed for it. 

At last light this evening I had two does come in and stage up RIGHT in front of me! They were 10 yards away, basically eye level up the hill, and just millin and chillin. No idea why they didn't continue on their way. BUt they were just relaxed and standing around. I was JUST about to start packing up to get down when they came in and wouldn't leave. I stood there for OVER 10 minutes waiting for them to go on their way. Jimmy was already out on the road and I was still standing there with them right in front of me, basically dark now. I decided...ok...nuff of this!! 

I did my best impression of a monster boar **** and GROWLEDDD at them and scratched on the tree and they took off haha! 

I packed up and scuttled down the tree and literally ran all the way to the truck almost quarter mile away. Was chilled from standing there motionless for like 15 mins and also ready to get home and be warm and eat!!


Tomorrow, I will be prepared. I view it as a challenge...bowhunter vs elements in attempt to slay a KS giant. It is going to be 17 degrees in the morning here in NE KS! With the 10mph North breeze, the wind chill will be 5 degrees...yowza! I do not have an IWOM, HBS, or warmbag...but I do have some hand warmers and artic shield boot pullovers. It will be tough but I hope the deer are moving and it'll make it all worth it. 

Looking forward to an epic day in the woods...hoping it is the best day that I have had the whole hunt so far. Can't ask for better conditions for deer movement. Might be tough to update until it starts to warm up a bit...but if there is something awesome to post I'll suffer frozen fingers and let you guys know!!


Strutter OUT


----------



## shaffer88

RRAshooter78 said:


> Strutter, have you ever tried Elk hunting? If you like to turkey hunt , and deer hunt, it's an awesome combination of both. Don't try it if your not ready to be addicted to it.


On my bucket list


----------



## Fullstrutter

RRAshooter78 said:


> Strutter, have you ever tried Elk hunting? If you like to turkey hunt , and deer hunt, it's an awesome combination of both. Don't try it if your not ready to be addicted to it.


Yes I have and I LOVE IT!! I went to southern CO in 2005...public land unguided rifle hunt....shot a beautiful 5x5!! It was not during the rut and I wasn't calling. But next year my Dad and I are going to the White Mountain Apache Reservation on a 350"+ bull hunt for his retirement. Insanely pumped for that trip! Maybe I will do a live hunt for that trip!?


----------



## skeet16

Fullstrutter said:


> Yes I have and I LOVE IT!! I went to southern CO in 2005...public land unguided rifle hunt....shot a beautiful 5x5!! It was not during the rut and I wasn't calling. But next year my Dad and I are going to the White Mountain Apache Reservation on a 350"+ bull hunt for his retirement. Insanely pumped for that trip! Maybe I will do a live hunt for that trip!?


Man I sure hope you do!!!
Enjoy the post.


----------



## kansasboi

I am pumped for tomorrow as well! My clothing leaves much to be desired in 5 degree temps, so I will be monitoring this thread from the toasty confines of my blind, with the heater on high. Check y'all in the AM!


----------



## RRAshooter78

Fullstrutter said:


> Yes I have and I LOVE IT!! I went to southern CO in 2005...public land unguided rifle hunt....shot a beautiful 5x5!! It was not during the rut and I wasn't calling. But next year my Dad and I are going to the White Mountain Apache Reservation on a 350"+ bull hunt for his retirement. Insanely pumped for that trip! Maybe I will do a live hunt for that trip!?


 Arizona has some stud bulls. I have been to CO a few times and NM a few, my biggest is a 320" 5x6. If I could only hunt one animal Elk would be it. I would also love to do a yukon moose hunt someday.


----------



## shaffer88

So I'm ready for the cold it's only 25. But not ready for this 25mph north wind. Damn it cuts right through you


----------



## Fullstrutter

Oh boy this is gonna be fun!


----------



## blazer29

Get tough boys!


----------



## NChunter33

I'd rarher be freezin in ks than sittin in this 70 degree mosquito infested swamp! Enjoy every minite strut and knock a big un down!


----------



## zbowman1

Good luck Strutt, today's the day!!!


----------



## mustangracer

I feel it, today is the day for you bro! Go get some!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm in, bundled up, and toasty! This is a supreme gear test challenge and I think I got this. Now just for a big one to come thru and execute the shot! I just mock practiced a routine if I saw one coming; heavy gloves off, heavy fleece mask pulled down below chin, slowly stand, position feet/boots with Arctic shield pullovers, grab bow draw horizontal, bend at the wait big time (trails are 20+ feet below on hillside, one at 6 yards one at 15)....shoot reaper through arterial vesicles and pulmonary alveoli


----------



## IndianaPSE

Don't forget when you're bundled up left-handers tend to drift right, right-handers tend to drift left due to the bulk/clothing. Good luck dooooooooode!


----------



## Fireman324

Nice medical referance! Drivn to work better get off here. Check in later! GL


----------



## jcarlton

Good luck!


----------



## dan1966

good luck hope you see a ton of deer


----------



## Awdbyhm

Joining strut from a tree in beautiful ne Kansas


----------



## rutjunky

Great morning to b out. Good luck.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Doe!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Mature doe just came by. Got out in front of me and all of a sudden started looking away from me downhill full alert. Minute later takes off tail up. Thinking what the hell?? Minute later ole bobby kitty cat comes slinkin thru. Freakin rascal scaring my bait away 

2 does so far


----------



## shaffer88

Bout 730 saw tails sprinting through crp patch, thought here we GO there chasin, kept seeing multiple deer run hack and forth. 15 min later here they come 7 DOE that's it one button. They mess around for almost 45 min within twenty yds and never looked behind them. I'm thinking where is he? But nope nothing else showed up. They must if just been frolicking getting warmed up


----------



## Harpoon Brother

Don't these Does know what the could be doing to stay warm?....


----------



## Fullstrutter

3 pointer! Came by on trail of first doe maybe she was hot


----------



## jdk81

Good luck strut! I went out this morning but I need to update my cold weather clothing.. My toes got cold and I had a bunch of layers.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Lol


----------



## jnutz19

Fullstrutter said:


> Lol


Haha dang that sure is cold! You staying warm and toasty Strutter?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

That sucks but it's funny at the same time. On days like today I stick a water bottle between my pants and my bibs, right in the crotch. I need water when I'm in stand and that's the best way I've found to keep it from freezing. I took a picture of the bulge one time and sent it to my wife, she was not impressed.

Good luck today, should be awesome!


----------



## KSQ2

Kansas Bruisers said:


> That sucks but it's funny at the same time. On days like today I stick a water bottle between my pants and my bibs, right in the crotch. I need water when I'm in stand and that's the best way I've found to keep it from freezing. I took a picture of the bulge one time and sent it to my wife, she was not impressed.
> 
> Good luck today, should be awesome!


Just might be the post of the day.


----------



## APAsuphan

It's warm there today strut compared to here!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

KSQ2 said:


> Just might be the post of the day.


Brotha's gotta do what a brotha's gotta do to get his drink on! By the way, my wife thinks I'm an idiot.


----------



## Robertoski

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Brotha's gotta do what a brotha's gotta do to get his drink on! By the way, my wife thinks I'm an idiot.


Just make sure you destroy all evidence because next thing you know they'll have a new show called "Porn stars hunting for racks"!!


----------



## NolesFan

X2 haha!


----------



## NolesFan

If you take Crown in the stand, it won't freeze! Just fyi


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had a close encounter of the big buck kind! 

Passed on a mature buck! 

He was only 130-135" but huge body 250lbs! Videoed him at 12 yards awesome video, 4.5 year old I'd guess. 

Great encounter!


----------



## tanna114

Your time is coming Strut, that's for sure!


----------



## sharky3811

just think about those warm sunny days in the Gulf.
might help keep you little warmer.. good luck scotty..


----------



## NChunter33

Fullstrutter said:


> Just had a close encounter of the big buck kind!
> 
> Passed on a mature buck!
> 
> He was only 130-135" but huge body 250lbs! Videoed him at 12 yards awesome video, 4.5 year old I'd guess.
> 
> Great encounter!


Man I can't imagine saying a deer was ONLY 135 lol. I gotta get to the midwest soon.


----------



## Sweet Release

Strut, would you have taken him on the last couple days of your hunt? Can't wait for video.


----------



## dsking

Nice!!!! Lets see him!!!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

hang in there bro!

STAY THE COURSE!!!
passing on a buck like that takes discipline!! It was hard for me to do last week in Illinois! (trust me guys, if you are new to passing bucks, it can stay with you and make you question yourself!!!!)


----------



## brae

WOW I couldnt of done that.....Awesome


----------



## viper24

Couldn't agree with you more. I had passed on a buck this year in Kansas that still keeps giving me nightmares. He was a 4.5 year old buck that probably scores in the 160's but with the lack of hunting pressure in the area and the fact that its probably the closest thing to being a booner next year we put him on the pass list and of course he walks by me at 17 yards. I was able to get him on video, which was a mistake because its just a constant reminder of What could of been. 

STAY THE COURSE!!!
passing on a buck like that takes discipline!! It was hard for me to do last week in Illinois! (trust me guys, if you are new to passing bucks, it can stay with you and make you question yourself!!!!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## stringpopper

I'm pretty sure I'll never know what it's like to intentionally pass on a 160" buck.


----------



## sako

I like venison, but I Think I would donate the meat to the food bank and buy 20lbs of filet mignon.


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> 500 shoulder mount, 120 butchering, 250 ship 100lb crate to FL with taxidermy insurance, 100 to ship 80lbs boned butchered meat on dry ice to FL from KS 2nd day air
> 
> Goes fast bro


May be a little high on mount maybe not i paid $425 for mine and $350 for 2 doe done up the way l like at Clouds Meat in Carthage, Mo + $50 in fuel for a trip o drop em off and a trip to pick em up. Plus fuel where ever l take my deer to Taxidermist... Your mabye a touch higher on price but not WAY out line.... Idt anyways


----------



## kiaelite

Fullstrutter said:


> 500 shoulder mount, 120 butchering, 250 ship 100lb crate to FL with taxidermy insurance, 100 to ship 80lbs boned butchered meat on dry ice to FL from KS 2nd day air
> 
> Goes fast bro


Check out http://www.uship.com/ for shipping your shoulder mount. Might be able to save you money and get it to you better than banging around in a shipping company truck or airplane.

We had a 10'x30' barge with a crane(see photo) hauled to Northern WI from North Carolina for less than half of what it would have cost us to go get it.


----------



## Justin Spies

I've been on stand all day and still just barely seen a 6 point at 10 this morning to make my only sighting today. I sure thought this cold would improve sightings but it decreased them by alot. What's going on?


----------



## huntinfool14

Strutter. Any pics of 8ousouris mounted?


----------



## HOYTMAN37

Fireman324 said:


> Post 1215 is my reply to what Strutt said on post 1221.... How can I reply to something that wasnt said yet????


 I was wondering the same thing???!!


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Fullstrutter said:


> Russ Farr probably not well known but his whitetail mounts are ridiculous


Where is he located?


----------



## apollo610

FS hard to believe you are down to just 5 days to hunt. I am pulling for you to nail that big boy man. Keep after him.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Sweet Release said:


> Strut, would you have taken him on the last couple days of your hunt? Can't wait for video.


No I wouldn't. When I pull the trigger, it's getting a shoulder mount. Thus, anything I kill costs me $1k+ for taxidery, butchering, and shipping of both back to FL. 

Got to be a DEFINITIVE 140+ and mature for me to kill him. Now that I have 5 days remaining, like every year, I'll loosen my standards a little.


----------



## cwschwark

Damn only 5 days huh. And I thought my 3day weekend went by fast


----------



## asmith4

Fullstrutter said:


> No I wouldn't. When I pull the trigger, it's getting a shoulder mount. Thus, anything I kill costs me $1k+ for taxidery, butchering, and shipping of both back to FL.
> 
> Got to be a DEFINITIVE 140+ and mature for me to kill him. Now that I have 5 days remaining, like every year, I'll loosen my standards a little.


1k+?!!! what are you being charged for each?


----------



## klredneck

I know. The times on the posts are way off... anybody have any ideas what's going on. I'm very interested in what time Strutter is posting what he's seeing.


----------



## Fullstrutter

500 shoulder mount, 120 butchering, 250 ship 100lb crate to FL with taxidermy insurance, 100 to ship 80lbs boned butchered meat on dry ice to FL from KS 2nd day air

Goes fast bro


----------



## ajbalzer

Any new activity? I have been stuck in work all day but I am off the rest of the week. I haven't seen much movement where I am hunting about a hour south of Topeka. Was out yesterday as the front was moving in and didn't see near the movement I was expecting. Did see a few mature bucks just cruising a few days prior. One was hanging out in a marsh with a doe for several hours.


----------



## Justin Spies

> I've been on stand all day and still just barely seen a 6 point at 10 this morning to make my only sighting today. I sure thought this cold would improve sightings but it decreased them by alot. What's going on?


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> 500 shoulder mount, 120 butchering, 250 ship 100lb crate to FL with taxidermy insurance, 100 to ship 80lbs boned butchered meat on dry ice to FL from KS 2nd day air
> 
> Goes fast bro


Already "tried" to post this once...

Strutt- your not to far off from what l paid last time. 
Mount -$425
Drive to wher ever l take mine to the Taxidermist- $50-$75
2 Doe to get made ip the way I like at Clouds Meat in Carthage, Mo - $350 
Drive 2 time to drop off and pick up meat - $50


----------



## kiaelite

Fullstrutter said:


> 500 shoulder mount, 120 butchering, 250 ship 100lb crate to FL with taxidermy insurance, 100 to ship 80lbs boned butchered meat on dry ice to FL from KS 2nd day air
> 
> Goes fast bro


Check out http://www.uship.com/ for shipping your shoulder mount. Might be able to save you money and get it to you better than banging around in a shipping company truck or airplane.

We had a 10'x30' barge with a crane(see photo) hauled to Northern WI from North Carolina for less than half of what it would have cost us to go get it.








x2 (second go around) AT must be having issues tonight


----------



## MO Bowhunter

Fireman324 said:


> Already "tried" to post this once...
> 
> Strutt- your not to far off from what l paid last time.
> Mount -$425
> Drive to wher ever l take mine to the Taxidermist- $50-$75
> 2 Doe to get made ip the way I like at Clouds Meat in Carthage, Mo - $350
> Drive 2 time to drop off and pick up meat - $50


yep Cloud's does good work. Use them a lot


----------



## Fireman324

Post 1215 is my reply to what Strutt said on post 1221.... How can I reply to something that wasnt said yet????


----------



## Fireman324

MO Bowhunter said:


> yep Cloud's does good work. Use them a lot


Strutt knows whatsup.. I hooked him up w some Jalapeno n Cheese Brawts and Summer Sausage, Breakfast Sausage, and my personal favorite PEPPERJACK DEER STICKS!!!!! That was after our Shroomn adventure!!


----------



## asmith4

Fullstrutter said:


> 500 shoulder mount, 120 butchering, 250 ship 100lb crate to FL with taxidermy insurance, 100 to ship 80lbs boned butchered meat on dry ice to FL from KS 2nd day air
> 
> Goes fast bro


who do you go to?


----------



## MO Bowhunter

Server was rebuilt probably got out of order is my guess


----------



## jnutz19

yea the times are all kinds of messed up right now


----------



## MO Bowhunter

Fireman324 said:


> Strutt knows whatsup.. I hooked him up w some Jalapeno n Cheese Brawts and Summer Sausage, Breakfast Sausage, and my personal favorite PEPPERJACK DEER STICKS!!!!! That was after our Shroomn adventure!!


Awesome! the deer sticks are great


----------



## Fullstrutter

ajbalzer said:


> Any new activity? I have been stuck in work all day but I am off the rest of the week. I haven't seen much movement where I am hunting about a hour south of Topeka. Was out yesterday as the front was moving in and didn't see near the movement I was expecting. Did see a few mature bucks just cruising a few days prior. One was hanging out in a marsh with a doe for several hours.


Nothing!! Depressing.


----------



## Fullstrutter

asmith4 said:


> who do you go to?


Russ Farr probably not well known but his whitetail mounts are ridiculous


----------



## brae

hope it amps up soon!!!!


----------



## dan1966

Good luck today


----------



## Fullstrutter

AT was completely screwed up last night!! Look at this 









I had a great sunset time lapse post from the tree couldn't post. Tried again when I got home to make my night post it was still like 10k seconds it was telling me to wait to post again....completely bs. 

I was super drained from the cold and hit the hay around 8pm so I couldn't wait up for that. 

Then I wake up to see that the youtube upload of the 130"er failed so I'm reuploading that now. Will put it up tonight. 

It's going to be another very cold day today. I'm heading out in about a half hour


----------



## COBowhnter

good luck


----------



## jcarlton

Good luck!!


----------



## MO Bowhunter

whew chilly today, wind chill 12°. good luck strutter


----------



## brae

Good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter

Seen 10 deer so far this morning!! 4 bucks, including that tall 8 I filmed a few days ago. Bucks running does back and forth on the bench below full sprint. Does coming by me panting mouths open, two bucks directly under my stand a basket 9 and a 5, and that nice 8 came through nose to the ground grunting!!! Hell of a morning so far...waiting for the big one


----------



## blazer29

It's on!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Fullstrutter said:


> Seen 10 deer so far this morning!! 4 bucks, including that tall 8 I filmed a few days ago. Bucks running does back and forth on the bench below full sprint. Does coming by me panting mouths open, two bucks directly under my stand a basket 9 and a 5, and that nice 8 came through nose to the ground grunting!!! Hell of a morning so far...waiting for the big one


Sounds like today may be the day.


----------



## brae

Nice strut


----------



## dspell20

These are the days we wait for. Good luck strut


----------



## Fullstrutter

Here's the video from yesterday of that big bodied 8! I restarted it uploading this morning before I left to go hunting. YT emailed me the link when it was completed


----------



## huntnfishnut

If he had some tine length...


----------



## HotnTot

Fullstrutter said:


> Here's the video from yesterday of that big bodied 8! I restarted it uploading this morning before I left to go hunting. YT emailed me the link when it was completed


Sweet vid strutter! What time of day was this again?


----------



## cwschwark

Man AT has been whack lately. Good luck today Strut! Was finally able to load the page lol. I filmed a buck chasing a doe yesterday evening while I was working. Not a real big buck but still cool. Sure wish I was hunting somewhere! I'm off tomorrow though and it looks like the rut is in full swing now. I'm gonna have to do some ground hunting tomorrow if I can work it in around my errands. Sure wish I had a climber stand for public land hunting. My lease is too far away to go for a one-day hunt. Hope you stick a real monster today!


----------



## 22Mag

What a pig, he has been getting his vitamins.


----------



## BoneBuster28

That thing looked like a small cow!!!


----------



## shaffer88

When that buck caught wind he bounded in slow motion almost like an elk.


----------



## Fullstrutter

HotnTot said:


> Sweet vid strutter! What time of day was this again?


Around 11:45am I believe. 

Just had yet another basket 8 that I've never seen before come thru!

I've now seen and passed 21 different bucks


----------



## WUD DUK

Nice video Strut! That 8 definitely had a huge body. How many days do you have left? Good luck:thumbs_up


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully today is the day Strutter. Goodluck...nice video btw


----------



## Fullstrutter

Damnit archerytalk!!!!! I've had the morning of my hunt and haven't been able to share any of it with you guys!!!

Just passed a 130" 11 point!






I've seen 8 different bucks and 6 does so far this morning!!! Sh*t as I type this I look up and another buck coming by, 9th unique buck, a 3 point!! Unbelievable morning. almost every buck thats come by came right under my stand where two does came by and milled around right UNDER me earlier this morning. One of the does was panting hard mouth open. 5 mins earlier I saw a buck chasing a doe back and forth on the bench below. Sh*t is insane out here this morning.

I'm on FULL red alert pins and needles


----------



## M.Magis

Really nice video. I don’t want to be the turd in a punch bowl, but that deer is a long ways from 135”. He wouldn’t surpass 120” by much. Still a nice mature deer.


----------



## bsites9

good luck man. Sounds like today is the day!


----------



## BigDeer

looks to be the right spot...big boy will come by.


----------



## jbra

M.Magis said:


> Really nice video. I don’t want to be the turd in a punch bowl, but that deer is a long ways from 135”. He wouldn’t surpass 120” by much. Still a nice mature deer.


^^^ What he said ^^^


----------



## bsites9

Either way he's a damn nice buck. He's no youngin, he's been around the block a few times. Make a nice trophy.


----------



## 22jdub

Are all these vids you're posting coming from your phone? Pretty impressive camera on it if so. Good luck!


----------



## affe22

Man, you are passing on some bucks I wouldn't think twice about shooting. Then again, you've seen more bucks in a day then I have all year!


----------



## dan1966

awsome videos my work day just got better. Keep it up strut. This is a blast.


----------



## Fullstrutter

22jdub said:


> Are all these vids you're posting coming from your phone? Pretty impressive camera on it if so. Good luck!


The one from yesterday was from my HD video carm. All the other ones from my cell and yes it does have a decent camera...8MP not too bad! Been pleased with it's performance for a freakin cell phone cam. 

Regarding the buck from yesterday size...I initially said 130-135 in par due to his huge body. Kinda felt like he was 125 but figured bc his body was so big it might be making his rack look smaller. One other thing...it's easier to see mass in person vs on video and he had some decent mass. Def a 4.5 year old with inferior genetics which is rare around here. 


Haven't seen anything since that last 3 point came by. Just a matter of time tho until the next one comes by...there's def something going on up on the ridge here today. 

By the way...I got my textpack and also my hunt comfort scout seat. Both are great products! The textpack tends to get a little fogged up on the inside if it is really cold out. This of course is due to the warmth inside and how cold it is outside and moisture condensating on the clear window inside the mitt. Otherwise once you get used to wiping the light moisture off regularly it's legit. 

The seat is definitely about twice as comfortable as my last standard foam gorilla treestand seat cushion I've been using. I expected it to be a tad bit more sculpting/memory-foam-ish but it's a little firmer than anticipated. Still, very comfortable and I can sit on it for about twice as long before I have to stand up due to butt discomfort/soreness/numbness. Also, the discomfort is overall more benign compared to the harsher discomfortable with the other seat. Def recommended for all day sits.


----------



## WildWilt15

That 11 looked nice gotta say you have some kinda self control to pass him when he offers such a beautiful shot.... He would be on the ground right now if I were in that stand...


----------



## huntnfishnut

Boo for AT being down this afternoon. Better be back up for prime time!


----------



## Pine Tag

Finally able to get back on AT (been trying all last night and this morning) just to catch up on this thread. Awesome action! Good luck today!


----------



## M.Magis

Fullstrutter said:


> .I initially said 130-135 in par due to his huge body. Kinda felt like he was 125 but figured bc his body was so big it might be making his rack look smaller.


I ran into that last year. He had an enormous neck, and I talked myself into thinking he was bigger than I KNEW he was. Long story short, I walked up on a deer that probably won't make 130" (I never measured him, wasn't too happy with myself). Sometimes they can fool you, but more often than not, they are what they are.


----------



## Matt G

Nice Scotty on the reviews. I actually got the hunt comfort seat for my lonewolf hand climber. Beats the original seat that is on the stand itself. The seat actually makes it harder for the lone wolf to pack flat, plus since it isn't specific for the stand there is openings on the stand that makes it difficult to climb because it puts undo pressure on your forearms, which hurts. So what i do is pack the lonewolf with the original seat and when on stand, i place this seat onto of the original. Case closed.


----------



## sooner77

Strutter, not gonna second guess you. Don't care what he would score. Great video man


----------



## Fullstrutter

Omg!!!!!! There's a buck BUCK ROARING down the ridge from me!!!! I can hear commotion in the leaves somethings running around!! Can't see him yet!


----------



## Slick16

hope it's a monster


----------



## Fireman324

OMG! Here we go!!! Come on big daddy!!!!


----------



## BigDeer

snort wheeze like a mofo


----------



## hunter97

Get him Strutt!


----------



## Fullstrutter

ROARR ROARRR ROARRRRRRRRRRRR is what I heard....sent chills down my spine


I roared back a little and snortwheezed him and saw a deer moving through the thick stuff on my level about 80 yards away just barely caught movement. 

I'm in the middle of it...the rut is finally ON here!!


----------



## bsites9

awesome. I've never heard that before. I'm hoping you've already let the air out of him by the time I type this!!


----------



## brae

Nice go gettum


----------



## J.Mc.

Fullstrutter said:


> ROARR ROARRR ROARRRRRRRRRRRR is what I heard....sent chills down my spine
> 
> 
> I roared back a little and snortwheezed him and saw a deer moving through the thick stuff on my level about 80 yards away just barely caught movement.
> 
> I'm in the middle of it...the rut is finally ON here!!


Prolly a spike... LOL


----------



## MO Bowhunter

whoo hooo get em strutter


----------



## BigDeer

bsites9 said:


> awesome. I've never heard that before. I'm hoping you've already let the air out of him by the time I type this!!


heard it one time, thought someone was driving a racing quad through the woods with no muffler...LOUD


----------



## HotnTot

This happened to me on Saturday morning. This a roar? 

http://youtu.be/6_pl_uP38XM


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Charlie Alsheimer predicted 13th-23rd would e peak rutting activity.

Coincidence or psychic phenomenon??


----------



## bsites9

BigDeer said:


> heard it one time, thought someone was driving a racing quad through the woods with no muffler...LOUD


well...I kinda take that back. Last year I might have heard it. If it's similar to a really loud grunt. Heard a buck grunt from about 40 yards out that I didn't know was there, and had no clue that bucks grunted that loudly. It was absurdly loud.

Also, the very first evening I ever went hunting, I heard all kinds of noises. I didn't have any idea what it was, but now know it was obviously a buck and doe just over a rise that I couldn't see. Like I said, this was the very first time I ever hunted, so I was clueless about everything really.


----------



## smokecity

HAPPY DAD said:


> Charlie Alsheimer predicted 13th-23rd would e peak rutting activity.
> 
> Coincidence or psychic phenomenon??


Just wondering, this was a later than usual prediction right ?


----------



## Curtis84

Doesn't alsheimer base his prediction of peak breeding time based on fetus calculations? Seems like peak chasing and visible rut activity might be before that. Either way i'm getting super pumped to head to missouri this weekend even though it won't be with my bow.


----------



## BigDeer

HotnTot said:


> This happened to me on Saturday morning. This a roar?
> 
> http://youtu.be/6_pl_uP38XM



No Hot, it's loud and will scare you honestly.


----------



## Fullstrutter

HotnTot said:


> This happened to me on Saturday morning. This a roar?
> 
> http://youtu.be/6_pl_uP38XM


No! That's long drawn out tending grunts...I heard that and posted a video the other day of it! Awesome to hear and I've never heard it OR the roaring I just heard before!!

I saw a buck about 5 mins ago out in front it was that same 100" 8 pointer I saw earlier...not sure if he was the one roaring or not

As I type this I scanned around me and saw a deer moving at the heigt of the land! Small buck 70 yards out!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully he presents a shot for you!!


----------



## asmith4

M.Magis said:


> Really nice video. I don’t want to be the turd in a punch bowl, but that deer is a long ways from 135”. He wouldn’t surpass 120” by much. Still a nice mature deer.


i dont think that was a mature deer. but that my opinion. good pass. i agree with your score


----------



## dspell20

This could be the day strut. Good luck


----------



## shaffer88

dspell20 said:


> This could be the day strut. Good luck


Yep I think it's late this year this weekend should be great


----------



## sticknstring33

HotnTot said:


> This happened to me on Saturday morning. This a roar?
> 
> http://youtu.be/6_pl_uP38XM


Really cool footage!

Amazing day to be in the stand eh Strut? Even without a shot, it's day like this keep us all excited in the off-season filled w/ anticipation for next year!


----------



## Pine Tag

I never heard the roar before either so I figured there's got be some live footage out there. I'm pretty sure this is what the roar sounds like...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdEIu3mGJq4


----------



## Fullstrutter

Spike walking by right now, 10th unique/different buck I've seen today! GOT to be a shooter within a half mile. 

Get cruising big boy!! I promise there are endless corn fields of hot does at your beck n call in big buck heaven


----------



## bsites9

Good luck man, before the next AT shutdown!


----------



## xcal1ber

Fullstrutter said:


> Spike walking by right now, 10th unique/different buck I've seen today! GOT to be a shooter within a half mile.
> 
> Get cruising big boy!! I promise there are endless corn fields of hot does at your beck n call in big buck heaven


That's what I was thinking! With all of that going on, I can't believe you haven't seen a shooter! But with your standards, a 160'' buck is hard to come by.


----------



## huntnfishnut

Sounds like an amazing day. Glad someone can be out enjoy it lol


----------



## sticknstring33

Pine Tag said:


> I never heard the roar before either so I figured there's got be some live footage out there. I'm pretty sure this is what the roar sounds like...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdEIu3mGJq4


Holy crap - I think Bigfoot was in there among those deer! Almost scary sounding!


----------



## bulldogbish

huntnfishnut said:


> Sounds like an amazing day. Glad someone can be out enjoy it lol


ha right

Pretty enjoyable hearing about it as well. Hard to beat that action, good luck man


----------



## huntnfishnut

Hope ya poke one while we are away


----------



## ikeinks

I had 2 out in a field roaring at each other 3 years ago over a doe. I couldnt believe that sounds the were making.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow thread over 100k views! :thumbs_up


I just drew my bow and aimed at a couple shooting lanes, muscles strong and ready for when The One graces me


----------



## WVohioFAN

Pulling for you FS.


----------



## GrooGrux

Man you have logged some hours in stand. I hope your patience pays off and you arrow a giant. Best of luck to you sir.


----------



## Guardian19

Following along from back here in FL, good luck strut. Awesome thread. My buddy said he talked to you, he's hunting not far from where you are, not seeing much though.


----------



## RobbyE

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow thread over 100k views! :thumbs_up


Strut, I think maybe this thread is overwhelming the AT server. It's been a rough couple of days for AT.


----------



## Fullstrutter

RobbyE said:


> Strut, I think maybe this thread is overwhelming the AT server. It's been a rough couple of days for AT.


LOL awesome


----------



## Fullstrutter

krojemann said:


> Man you have logged some hours in stand. I hope your patience pays off and you arrow a giant. Best of luck to you sir.


Yes sir indeed. I will have to do the math tonight but I believe I've spent somewhere around 115 hours in a tree so far this hunt.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Thanks a lot dude - back to work this week after my WestQuest hunt and can't get dick done. I'm trying to find a code for my time sheet for all the time I've spent wading thru this fun hunt with you. Wonder what our controller will do when she sees F.S. on my time sheet?


----------



## IndianaPSE

...of course I tried this code too: 

K. R. H.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

smokecity said:


> Just wondering, this was a later than usual prediction right ?


His usual prediction changes based off the rutting moon, which also changes yearly. 



Curtis84 said:


> Doesn't alsheimer base his prediction of peak breeding time based on fetus calculations? Seems like peak chasing and visible rut activity might be before that. Either way i'm getting super pumped to head to missouri this weekend even though it won't be with my bow.


Not that I am aware of. His predictions are based on moon


I have his book, it lays out the days all the way out to 2020

I will share that info tho, maybe that will help you.

Rutting Moon // Prime Seek and Chase Phase// Prime breeding window

2012 Oct 29 /// Oct 26-Nov 7 /// Nov 6-20
/
2013 Nov 17 /// Nov 13-23 /// Nov 19- Dec 3

2014 Nov 7 /// Nov 4-14 /// Nov 13-27

2015 Oct 27 /// Oct 24- Nov 6 /// Nov 4-18

2016 Nov 14 /// Nov 10-21 /// Nov 17- Dec 1 

2017 Nov 3 /// Nov 1-10 /// Nov 10-24

2018 Oct 24 /// Oct 21- Nov 1 /// Oct 31 Nov 13

2019 Nov 11 /// Nov 8-19 /// Nov 17- Dec 1

2020 Oct 31 /// Oct 28- Nov 9 /// Nov 7-21


----------



## blackngold51

Pine Tag said:


> I never heard the roar before either so I figured there's got be some live footage out there. I'm pretty sure this is what the roar sounds like...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdEIu3mGJq4


Yeah, that is exactly what I heard about 2 weeks ago here in NW PA. At first I didn't know what the heck it was but the second time was much closer and you could tell there was some chasing going on from the crunching of the leaves. The best way I could describe it was a combination burp/growl/grunt. Makes the hair on your neck stand up!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Fullstrutter said:


> Yes sir indeed. I will have to do the math tonight but I believe I've spent somewhere around 115 hours in a tree so far this hunt.


What model safety harness do like for these marathon sits?


----------



## Dwiley

I've been following your hunt, we're in SE Kansas and aren't seeing much action at all only a few 1.5 yr olds, nothing older. Haven't seen a chase yet. Only a couple days til we go home. Hunting hard til then.


----------



## Fullstrutter

NCBuckNBass said:


> What model safety harness do like for these marathon sits?


Standard hunter safety system. What makes you say it like that tho? All day sits should be no different than a few hour sit in the morn or evening, safety-wise. I'm def not a major preacher of harnesses but I do wear them when the situation calls for it. 

Another big safety thing and just in general productive/useful thing for me is 5 hour energy's. It's interesting...the first few days...I'd get drowsy around 10am or 2pm and whenever I did...I'd drink a 5HE and be cash diesel. However...I haven't drank one in over a week! Have had the same one in my pack and haven't felt sleepy at all once my body got used to the routine, despite being in a tree from 6:00am-5:45pm everyday.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Fullstrutter said:


> Standard hunter safety system. What makes you say it like that tho? All day sits should be no different than a few hour sit in the morn or evening, safety-wise. I'm def not a major preacher of harnesses but I do wear them when the situation calls for it.
> 
> Another big safety thing and just in general productive/useful thing for me is 5 hour energy's. It's interesting...the first few days...I'd get drowsy around 10am or 2pm and whenever I did...I'd drink a 5HE and be cash diesel. However...I haven't drank one in over a week! Have had the same one in my pack and haven't felt sleepy at all once my body got used to the routine, despite being in a tree from 6:00am-5:45pm everyday.



I said it that way only because it seems to me you stand a chance of nodding off up there and I wondered if you did anything special. I know I would be hard pressed not take a cat nap in your place whether I wanted to or not.

Had a 120 class 8 or 10 point chase a doe through the back parking lot a work yesterday at lunch time. It's on here too!


----------



## Fullstrutter

The 5 point from this morn and the basket 9 from this morn have both been through in the last half hour...about 30 mins apart. The 9 just strolled through. I heard a grunt and footsteps in the leave and my heart fluttered real quick...then 5 seconds later he emerged. 

I've gone from "Yes! A deer" to "Damn, another small buck". Haha...guess it's a high class problem. I am jonesin for a shooter. Want it so bad...just give me one chance...


----------



## shaffer88

Dwiley said:


> I've been following your hunt, we're in SE Kansas and aren't seeing much action at all only a few 1.5 yr olds, nothing older. Haven't seen a chase yet. Only a couple days til we go home. Hunting hard til then.


Where about a you at? I agree with you I'm still seeing doe with out an escort


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Do you typically stand when one is coming by to shoot or do you shoot from a sitting position? I typically don't want to move and just drill them from the sitting position.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Fullstrutter said:


> Yes sir indeed. I will have to do the math tonight but I believe I've spent somewhere around 115 hours in a tree so far this hunt.


How many days for those hours? Your dedication blows me away


----------



## bozo300

Book Mark, GO STRUT!!!!!


----------



## Fireman324

ks_kiwi said:


> How many days for those hours? Your dedication blows me away


Check post # 1 
Just figues id chime in so you didnt have to wait on an answer...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Hey guys...evening ended uneventfully. Headed back to the same stand in the morning. Had a hell of a day today seeing 10 different bucks and 6 different does (different times different directions on the does). 

I did the math and as of today at 5:45 when I got down, I have spent 126 hours in Kansas rut funnel treestands. This is since November 2nd over the course of 12 days. I don't worry about anything but playing the wind, picking the right stand based on all variables, and spending as much time as I have in a tree. If he is out there and it is meant to be...I will get my chance. If I do...I will make sure I capitalize by staying focused and taking an extra second when it comes time to shoot. 

I have 4.5 more days of hunting left. 2 of them will be very challenging with high wind, rain, and warm temps this weekend. Regardless...I'll be out in a tree. To be anywhere else, would be against who I am. I will see my hunt through to the end and give it 100% through and through. If I go home with my tag...I will know I gave it my absolute everything and be satisfied that the luck was not in the cards this year.

I'm still holding out hope though. I know there is a Kansas giant out there on our farm...I just need the Deer Gods to smile upon me. If they do...I will be ready and waiting. 

It's getting down to the wire! Let's do this!!


----------



## deerwhackmaster

Strutters dedication Is amazing


----------



## Tweet46

We're with you to the end...you are due!


----------



## apollo610

Really pulling for u strut. Hopefully your dedication pays off.


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

Get it done, Strutter.


----------



## cwschwark

Tomorrow is the day brother! Good luck!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Strutter, You leaving Monday morning? Im flying in to KC Sunday afternoon to start hunting. NE KS, Had great luck the same time last year, a Lot of big boys on their feet


----------



## dan1966

Good luck today. Looking forward to your score.


----------



## blazer29

Good luck bro, time to get it done!!


----------



## Pine Tag

Good luck! Will be following from my stand here in VA. Cold morning (20's) with frost on the ground.


----------



## MO Bowhunter

No word from Strutter yet?


----------



## Fullstrutter

I've been setup for over a half hour and can finally see good all around me. The soft light of dawn breaking in the timber is always a pretty sight to see.


----------



## MO Bowhunter

good luck today!


----------



## Fullstrutter

First deer of the day...nice doe!


























Love this oak ridge


----------



## blazer29

She just stank the woods up for ya!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Tweet46 said:


> We're with you to the end...you are due!


I agree...and that's an especially nice avatar Tweet :thumbs_up


----------



## Tweet46

ks_kiwi said:


> I agree...and that's an especially nice avatar Tweet :thumbs_up


Go gettum Strut!! 

Thanks KS Kiwi...my wife is Kiwi, from the deep south...gotta love NZ Beer!


----------



## Fullstrutter

My FDJ buddy Phil is hunting in NW Missou and sent me this for our geographic 










Peak major for today is 830am-11am today so buckle up it should get good here shortly


----------



## HotnTot

Fullstrutter said:


> My FDJ buddy Phil is hunting in NW Missou and sent me this for our geographic
> 
> View attachment 1805533
> 
> 
> 
> Peak major for today is 830am-11am today so buckle up it should get good here shortly


What app is that?


----------



## BigDeer

no kidding, looks great. I searched for something like that and only found junk apps for the iphone.


----------



## drew10483

today is the day strutter! 

what app is that?


----------



## bsites9

I haven't found a good app for the Iphone. When I had an HTC Evo I used Time2Hunt.


----------



## Ned250

That's the iSolunar app. If you're into the moon stuff this one is good. So is Hunting Calendar.

Go get'm Strut. Living vicariously through you. My season has sucked ###.


----------



## Fullstrutter

A basket 6 just cruised through in an excited frenzy!


----------



## ikeinks

Bucks are moving this morning!


----------



## AFL29

Don't let your guard down Strutter. Its a matter of seconds when things go from "I cant believe I did not get a shot yet to "man that was intense and quick, while you are trying to hang your bow back up, but cant because you are so wound up and shaking". Happen to me in SE Iowa. After many days in stand dawn to dusk with several marginal opportunities gone by, I was getting tired and somewhat discouraged as bucks were lucked up with does and had long gaps between seeing mature bucks. 9:30 or so, I rattled out of desperation and sat back down, checked time on my phone and before I could put it back into my pocket, I look over my shoulder and I had a 170"+ heading my way like he was on a rope and at 25 yards and closing. I hardly had time to grab my bow and come to a full draw when he got behind some deadfall only 20 yards away and no shot. He just walked through 15 yard shooting lane and I was not ready because I has not focused and was pouting . well buck sensed that something was not right and turned straight away instead of staying the course into the next shooting lane only to stop and look back in my direction for 10 minutes, from 50 yards away, while my guts were turning into mush. Stay focused and way to keep at it. Good for you bud


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> A basket 6 just cruised through in an excited frenzy!


Now im in an excited frenzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmith4

bsites9 said:


> I haven't found a good app for the Iphone. When I had an HTC Evo I used Time2Hunt.


i have the app called hunt predictor. You can choose from deer turkey or ducks. it was on when i shot my buck on the 7th.


----------



## smokecity

It's feeling like it could be the day FS... Good luck man


----------



## Timber Hawk

Stutter what county are u in? I'm currently hunting in kingman county. Wind was suppose to be calmer today but right now I feel like kicking the weather man in the nuts. It's windy!!


----------



## mikecs4life

Still following!!! Posting this so I dont have to re read 5 pages to find my spot. 1360 posts!!!!! How cool is that???
I feel your struggle with the all day sits. I just got back from Ohio and my last 22 hours had zero sightings. Makes it hard to stay focused. Keep grinding. You will be richly rewarded.


----------



## Siouxme

Hey Fullstrutter,

I hope you never get tired of doing this. This is my first year on AT and I kept seeing this thread pop-up and ignoring it. I figured, this thread is probably some outfitter trying to stir interest in his business. I finally talked myself into opening it after seeing 54 pages... I started at 9:30 last night and a little over an hour later, I was through it. To say I am hooked would be an understatement. Hope you make it happen on these last few days! 

Goodluck!
Siouxme


----------



## tanna114

Good luck Strutter! I know that myself and plenty others sitting in the office are living vicariously through you during the week!


----------



## Curtis84

tanna114 said:


> Good luck Strutter! I know that myself and plenty others sitting in the office are living vicariously through you during the week!


x2.


----------



## jarrodp

I've followed this thread for years. Keep up the good work. I just got back from 7 days in eastern KS. Saw lots of nice young bucks and only 1 shooter. It was on Saturday... I rushed the shot and missed low.


----------



## IndianaPSE

I can hardly wait for my IT dept. to ask why there's so much time spent from my IP address on the company server for this weird web forum called "Archery Talk" and a thread called "My Kansas Monster Buck Bowhunt - Live from the woods!"


----------



## Fullstrutter

Haha great comments everyone, I appreciate it. 

I just had a doe come through from the west. I watched her for about 3 minutes picking her way towards me. I kept checking her back trail...nothing. Finally she was almost to me and still nothing I can see 60+ yards down her back trail. Then all of a sudden I hear some grunting and commotion in the leaves coming from the west!! I slowly stand and grab my bow and get ready. He comes into view...an 80" basket 8, ughhh! Another unique buck I haven't seen before...that makes 27 total for my hunt so far. 

Today has had a little action but it's been basically the antithesis of yesterday morning in this same tree. Crazy what a difference a day can make.


----------



## East Aurora

Maybe make a radical decision and move to a different area???


----------



## huntinfool14

Strutter, I never seen any pics of the mount of 8osourus. Do you happen to have any?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Oh man just passed a 130 inch 10 pointer!! Had bow in hand and wanted to shoot him effffff

Why couldn't that have been a big one!! So close


----------



## dspell20

Stay focused Strut, 20 more inches and you can let one fly!


----------



## Dog

I commend your self control. I am afraid with 4 days left that I would likely have put a hole in a 130" 10pt. However that is why I don't have a 160" whitetail and several 130's....

Hang in there, your time is getting near I hope.

Scott.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I heard him coming, was standing and ready, bow in hand before I even saw anything...could tell from his footfalls it was a buck just the way he was trotting/cruising. Finally saw him materialize out of the brush and heart JUMPED...it was one of the biggest racks I've seen all hunt. 

Adrenaline rush immediately ensued, coursing through my veins like a flashflood through the dried up desert waterways. As he got closer though...I could tell the frame, although carrying a lot of points, wasn't big enough.


----------



## bsites9

Hey Strut, sorry if this has been asked or told already...but do you guys run trail cams on those farms?


----------



## vincent burrell

Keep it up man, its gonna happen!


----------



## Fullstrutter

No pics of 8osaurus mount on my phone and no we don't really run trail cams


----------



## Scrib

Pics of that 10? Awesome read!


----------



## Fullstrutter

No pics...I had the bow in my hand because I thought it may have been a shooter from afar. Then I couldn't move when he walked right by at 15 yards away only 10 feet below me. If I ever have any pics of anything I post them without anyone having to ask :wink:


----------



## Scrib

Gotcha. Prayin for you man!


----------



## dspell20

No pictures. You're slacking strut! I commend your effort on brining us a play by play from your stand. Thanks and good luck. You put more time in the stand then I do at work! I love it


----------



## HuntingMark1983

Strut, been following all 3 years and love the thread and your dedication. After 12 days or so on the stand and not seeing a shooter even in the distance I have to say in my mind that 130"er woulda looked pretty good...hope a stud walks by for ya


----------



## dspell20

Do you have any trail cam evidence that a shooter of your standard exists on your property? Or are you chasing a ghost/going off past standards


----------



## huntnfishnut

Dang it. So close


----------



## Dog

dspell,

He is hunting a property similar to mine. The big guys don't live there but the ladies do. I never hunt my land very much until the rut as history has proven that the big guys aren't there. I run trail cameras and NEVER see good bucks until the rut. This time of year, put me in the ladies bedroom. Thats where I want to be.

Scott


----------



## mikecs4life

Fullstrutter said:


> I heard him coming, was standing and ready, bow in hand before I even saw anything...could tell from his footfalls it was a buck just the way he was trotting/cruising. Finally saw him materialize out of the brush and heart JUMPED...it was one of the biggest racks I've seen all hunt.
> 
> Adrenaline rush immediately ensued, coursing through my veins like a flashflood through the dried up desert waterways. As he got closer though...I could tell the frame, although carrying a lot of points, wasn't big enough.



THIS ^ is why we do what we do. The primal flood of Adrenaline. Aint nothing like it in the whole wide world.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Deer coming I hear them sounds like more than 1!


----------



## East Aurora

refresh....refresh....refresh....


----------



## bsites9

THIS will be the one(s)


----------



## Scrib

I've got a blister on my thumb from refreshing this page...


----------



## blazer29

I can't get any stinking work done!! I hope ur anchored down on a big one!


----------



## kiaelite

My heart is pounding and I am anxiously refreshing to see what is coming....


----------



## Fullstrutter

Damn! Was a doe and TWO skippers...new deer haven't seen them yet. 






One was a cute little button buck with nubbers! Haha. Hope to see him again in 5 years


----------



## kiaelite

Still have movement in mid day.....has to be more around!! stay focused and stick a hog for us!


----------



## bsites9

hopefully she laid down some good stinky scent trail!


----------



## sticknstring33

Nice scent trail there should set the stage for the afternoon...


----------



## shaffer88

Good luck strut. I'm still here with you just got my 3 hr nap after work get kids and back to work. I then get all weekend . Should be good time and weather


----------



## huntingnwfl

Bout to head to the woods my self. All this chasing and rut talk has me excited. I just gotta remember I ain't going to see any chasing here till about the first week in February. But gotta good chance to see some bachelor groups still.


----------



## Slick16

huntinfool14 said:


> Strutter, I never seen any pics of the mount of 8osourus. Do you happen to have any?


I asked him to post a pic of it last year in his Kansas thread so it was fairly easy for me to find..


----------



## Fullstrutter

There's my boy! Still my best buck and I doubt I'll ever kill one with more mass...41 3/8"


----------



## jnutz19

Dude 8osourus made an awesome mount!! That dude is a stud!!


----------



## dspell20

Don't sell yourself short Strut. You are in the land of the giants. Anything is possible


----------



## Fullstrutter

Dear Deer Gods,

I hereby swear to warpaint my cheeks with the the blood of The Fallen and eat his tenderloins for dinner to honor him. One chance is all I ask.

Sincerely, 
Strutter


----------



## jnutz19

Strut what did 8osourus score?


----------



## viper24

Just got a call said he is running late but should be there in about 45 minutes. Lol.


Fullstrutter said:


> Dear Deer Gods,
> 
> I hereby swear to warpaint my cheeks with the the blood of The Fallen and eat his tenderloins for dinner to honor him. One chance is all I ask.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Strutter


----------



## blazer29

Wow! Great Buck! How old was he?


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> Dear Deer Gods,
> 
> I hereby swear to warpaint my cheeks with the the blood of The Fallen and eat his tenderloins for dinner to honor him. One chance is all I ask.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Strutter


Hahaha! Thats funny right there. I like the other guys post about how you have spent more hours on stand than he has at work!!! 
Awesome


----------



## JF88

8osaurus is a beeeeaasst. What a funky, phat rack. Love it. 

Hang in there Strutter. It always happens when you dont expect it. Your perserverance and optimism is part of the reason this thread is fun to follow.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just had the 11pointer from yesterday morn cruise through on the upper trail...36yards lasered! Good stuff.

8osaurus was 5.5 or 6.5 and scored 154 3/8" gross he also had a handful of inches of kickers broken off


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully a shooter makes his way on that trail


----------



## jcarlton

Good luck Strut!!


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Good Luck!


----------



## BoneBuster28

Is it bad that I had to pull over to check this thread? Haha, love it!


----------



## triggertrav

Fullstrutter said:


> Just had the 11pointer from yesterday morn cruise through on the upper trail...36yards lasered! Good stuff.
> 
> 8osaurus was 5.5 or 6.5 and scored 154 3/8" gross he also had a handful of inches of kickers broken off


Lasered - Does that mean you shot - or just ranged him????


----------



## triggertrav

i went and checked - i would guess you'da shot him yesterday.

keep at it. i am a full time reader - heading down there Sat! cant wait.
good luck.


----------



## MO Bowhunter

Hope he comes by soon Strut I have to leave for my annual trip up to northern MO tomorrow and no internet up there or cell service (my carrier at least) lol.


----------



## dan1966

Ranged him


----------



## bulldogbish

You'll know when he shoots..the page count will grow ten pages in one minute ha..prolly hear him holler all the way fron kansas


----------



## MO Bowhunter

Well Kansas not to far from here so I hope


----------



## kiaelite

***SIDE NOTE*** I just sorted all the threads on AT Bowhunting and Bow Hunter Showcase by # of views. Strutter might like to know that he has 2 of the top three "most viewed" threads in the Bowhunting and Bow Hunter Showcase history, not including stickys. This thread is in #3 behind his hunt from last year and a Broadhead Tuning thread from 2007 holds the most views. It is a true testament to his dedication and work ethic. Proud to be a follower and someday I will have the ambition to attempt it myself!


----------



## Fireman324

Thats awesome! A milestone in itself!


----------



## Fullstrutter

kiaelite said:


> ***SIDE NOTE*** I just sorted all the threads on AT Bowhunting and Bow Hunter Showcase by # of views. Strutter might like to know that he has 2 of the top three "most viewed" threads in the Bowhunting and Bow Hunter Showcase history, not including stickys. This thread is in #3 behind his hunt from last year and a Broadhead Tuning thread from 2007 holds the most views. It is a true testament to his dedication and work ethic. Proud to be a follower and someday I will have the ambition to attempt it myself!


Wow that is pretty rad! How many did my thread last year get and how many does the broadhead tuning thread have from '07?


----------



## COOTER 212

Strutter, you said you climb down and dig a hole to pee in. Do you drop your bow down with you just in case a big buck comes in while you are doing your business? Sure hate for you to see a monster while you have your "junk" in your hands.


----------



## Fullstrutter

COOTER 212 said:


> Strutter, you said you climb down and dig a hole to pee in. Do you drop your bow down with you just in case a big buck comes in while you are doing your business? Sure hate for you to see a monster while you have your "junk" in your hands.


Your concern is "junk" because if you thought about it for a minute, you'd realize that climbing down peeing and climbing back up accounts for approximately .002% of the time that I spend in the tree from when I get in to when I leave. 









Thats 11.5hrsx60=690, 2mins to pee/690mins on stand


:wink:


----------



## IndianaPSE

numbers:


----------



## Widgeonus

Here it is by number of replies. Pretty impressive. Thanks for doing this Strut. Awesome. :thumbs_up


----------



## Timber Hawk

Anyone know the county strut is hunting in?


----------



## Siouxme

My problem is the morning doo. What do you do about that? I set-up, all excited, and then the pains come. I usually leave after sitting for a few hours and fighting the pains. I have lost several pairs of gloves because I cut it to close. Seriously, any tips?


----------



## Fullstrutter

New buck walking by....basket 4 not a forkie....he's got curved spiker beams and 1" brows :lol:

28 bucks for the hunt...waitin on a KS Giant


----------



## Coyote B

Siouxme said:


> My problem is the morning doo. What do you do about that? I set-up, all excited, and then the pains come. I usually leave after sitting for a few hours and fighting the pains. I have lost several pairs of gloves because I cut it to close. Seriously, any tips?


Yup. Its my biggest problem I have while hunting. The only thing that I have found that works is waking up about 30 minutes earlier, drink a cup of coffee or water and eat something. Then walk around for 15 minutes. Usually helps speed up the process so that you can do your business before leaving to hunt. 

It's absolutely amazing how many times I dont need to go>>>climb 25 feet up in a tree>>>> strap in harness>>>>get settled>>>>ALL OF A SUDDEN, with no build up, I am in DEFCOM 5 needing to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Timber Hawk

Fullstrutter said:


> New buck walking by....basket 4 not a forkie....he's got curved spiker beams and 1" brows :lol:
> 
> 28 bucks for the hunt...waitin on a KS Giant


Strut what county are you in if you don't mind?


----------



## AT Booner

He's in Leavenworth I think.


----------



## kiaelite

IndianaPSE said:


> numbers:
> 
> View attachment 1805854


Thanks Indy for the help on that. Dang Guests!! People had to come in and inquire about buying a boat and take me away from the thread!!


----------



## dan1966

Timber Hawk said:


> Strut what county are you in if you don't mind?


Im sure he does mind and i dont blame him his views or almost 117000 can you think how many people he would be hunting with next year. That would be so funny.


----------



## Tlariat

I'm putting in my last hunt of 7 days in NE KS. I screwed up my only chance at a shooter. Overall it's been pretty slow. 
Headed back to the homeland (FL) tomorrow. Good luck to ya Strut!


----------



## Timber Hawk

I apologize, Im hunting kingman county, just wanted to see if he was close. I'm not at all trying to move in on him that was not my intent. My apologizes strut.


----------



## Timber Hawk

Btw Dan do u really think someone can zero in on his location by know the county?


----------



## Fullstrutter

There's a deer on the bench below me I can hear it moving around, I just grunted a few times


----------



## dan1966

we are hunters you would be surprised what we can find. Please dont take me wrong I did not think you would try to find him. But you know how protective we are on our honey holes. I mean no disrespect. happy huntig


----------



## bsites9

I think he is hunting farms that belong to a friend. So I doubt it would matter much. Besides, ATers aren't the only hunters out there. That guy probably has people ask to hunt all the time.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I just shot a yote. He moved forward right as I shot and hit him back. Shot was 36 yards on the upper trail. Feel a little bad about it, don't like not making clean kills. He won't make it far.


----------



## bsites9

Was that what you heard earlier you think?


----------



## flippertn

I think ppl are a little overly paranoid about stuff like that. I mean if u had the potential walkin world record on trail cam then no I probably wouldn't post the county but for pete sake the man has been hunting 2 weeks and seen like 2 deer over 120". I kinda doubt there is gonna be a gold rush to find his spots. No offense meant strutter as I have immense respect for your dedication to the hunt.


----------



## Bullhound

good job! get him the heck out of there when you leave the stand!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I think it may have been what I heard earlier bsites. He moved from below me to out in front of me and I called him in to the hillside up above me


----------



## Fullstrutter

flippertn said:


> I think ppl are a little overly paranoid about stuff like that. I mean if u had the potential walkin world record on trail cam then no I probably wouldn't post the county but for pete sake the man has been hunting 2 weeks and seen like 2 deer over 120". I kinda doubt there is gonna be a gold rush to find his spots. No offense meant strutter as I have immense respect for your dedication to the hunt.


None taken. It's an off year. And it's not what I've seen so far but what I could shoot any minute that could attract major attention. Jimmy asked me to please not mention the counties publicly.


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> None taken. It's an off year. And it's not what I've seen so far but what I could shoot any minute that could attract major attention. Jimmy asked me to please not mention the counties publicly.


Don't blame you/him one bit. Lost enough land as it is. I like to know where people are from but hunting sites are sacred.


----------



## Liv2KillBigBullz

Fullstrutter said:


> And it's not what I've seen so far but what I could shoot any minute that could attract major attention.


I haven't posted until now, but you whitetail junkies are hardcore! All these hours on stand would make me pull my hair out, but this thread have lit a little fire and one day I would like to try it. Now if I can just find a mentor so I learn to hunt them right.


I really admire the above statement and wish I could hunt more with that attitude. Its hard not to pull for you killing a giant! Good luck!


----------



## xcal1ber

Do you all do any doe management? I was just curious as to how many does, if any, you take off your farm.


----------



## Fullstrutter

xcal1ber said:


> Do you all do any doe management? I was just curious as to how many does, if any, you take off your farm.


No we don't. Our area of KS got hammered by ehd and the deer numbers are down as it is. Plus, our farms are rut farms...they don't necessarily house deer all year. Deer pour in during the rut for the most part.


----------



## Wapsiguy

I don't get on here much but now that I've found this thread I'm addicted. Good luck strutter!


----------



## sekbowmadness

Nothing like being stuck in the mud with some kc BBQ on your mind right strut? Lol


----------



## huntingnwfl

If you haven't read the previous years hunts ya gotta go find them and read them. You owe it to yourself to do it.


----------



## xcal1ber

Fullstrutter said:


> No we don't. Our area of KS got hammered by ehd and the deer numbers are down as it is. Plus, our farms are rut farms...they don't necessarily house deer all year. Deer pour in during the rut for the most part.


I see I see. I was just wondering! Good luck!


----------



## tanna114

In for pics of the yote once you find him and a daily recap. Thinking tomorrow morning is going to be very good to you.


----------



## ajbalzer

Fullstrutter said:


> No we don't. Our area of KS got hammered by ehd and the deer numbers are down as it is. Plus, our farms are rut farms...they don't necessarily house deer all year. Deer pour in during the rut for the most part.


I have not seen the numbers where I am hunting either. I am sick of the gusting wind. My activity has dropped off this week. I have only seen a few small scrubs. I am kicking myself for not shooting the mature 7 point I had broadside on 10/25. Only other shooter got spooked at 40 yards and I could not bring him back. I am talking the mrs. out tomorrow to her spot and we will see if she can get something done.


----------



## Timber Hawk

I respect that you want to keep the county your hunting in a secret strutter. I was just curious cause of how my trip to Kansas is going I wondered if you were in the same area of the state. Good luck hope you get him!


----------



## lavazhole

Stutter just pm gps cords of your sets and when u won't be in them nwxt year...k...thnx....


----------



## Fullstrutter

I can't wait for tomorrow!! Lot's of synergy for my hunt tomorrow. Last year, I killed my buck on the Friday before I was due to end of hunt the following Tuesday. Tomorrow is the last Friday before my hunt ends on Monday. I am going to the same stand that I killed my buck out of last year. The temps and overall conditions are going to be pretty similar as well. I killed my buck last year on November 16th...tomorrow is the 15th. It is time TO DO WORK!!! 

I have high hopes for tomorrow and am very excited to put in another all day sit. It will be my 13th all day sit out of the 14 day hunt. There was one half day hunt when the winds and temps were hot and lousy. 

*So far:

137 hours spent in a tree

28 different bucks seen

3.5 hunt days remaining out of 16.5*


Getting down to the wire only drives me to stay more focused, stay in the tree longer, and hunt harder. I will go home with a big buck or I will go home with the satisfaction that I gave it absolutely everything I had. 

See you in the morn!

Strutter OUT


----------



## smokecity

Hopefully many will take away something from this strutter....

It's all about the Chase......

Pulling for ya buddy


----------



## Fullstrutter

In the truck and headed to our big farm up north!

What do you guys think about the correlations that I mentioned in my last post? Feeling REAL good about today!


----------



## bowhunterd68

I feel it Strutter! I feel it! I think today will be your day brotha! Do what you been doing, and stay alert.... Get him!!!! Good luck Scott, and enjoy it. The whole thread has been GREAT! You deserve a MONSTER. 

Dan.


----------



## tanna114

Do work today, Strut! I like where your head is at with all the similarities to last year. Today is the day!!!


----------



## MO Bowhunter

Good Luck Strut!


----------



## dan1966

tanna114 said:


> Do work today, Strut! I like where your head is at with all the similarities to last year. Today is the day!!!


 X2 buddy


----------



## shaffer88

weather looks good, moon is aligning right. . 

after i said that the song popped in my head: this is the dawning of the age of aquarius, age of aquarius,


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck today strut. Today's the day!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Took my time getting in, climbing up, and silently getting everything setup in the tree. I am up and in, anxiously awaiting the rising dawn. 

Already heard either a buck or a yote running in the leaves up the hill to the NE about 80 yards away. It's still pitch black out. It is maximum rice krispies crunchiness...and very calm & quiet out. Can hear well over 125 yards away through the woods. 

#timetokill


----------



## Fireman324

Go get em brotha!!!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Not now................but when you get a lull later could you please explain this thing you said about your farms being rut farms and not holding deer other times. I have no idea why that would be. Why would deer come there to breed?


----------



## Fullstrutter

NCBuckNBass said:


> Not now................but when you get a lull later could you please explain this thing you said about your farms being rut farms and not holding deer other times. I have no idea why that would be. Why would deer come there to breed?


Hey boys...those of you that have similar properties...can you explain this? I don't fully understand it myself and I'm not from the Midwest. 

Maybe our props hold some does (not a ton esp due to ehd the last two years) but I know the big bucks are more apt to cruise our farms during the rut that's all there is to it.


----------



## huntinfool14

NCBuckNBass said:


> Not now................but when you get a lull later could you please explain this thing you said about your farms being rut farms and not holding deer other times. I have no idea why that would be. Why would deer come there to breed?


Im guessing he means they are more like travel corridors that deer/bucks move thru in search of does.

Good luck today strut, I'm pulling for ya! I wont know what to do with myself after you go home and this thread is over. LOL


----------



## blazer29

Good luck today! Shoot straight and GATA!!


----------



## apollo610

GL today Strutter, you deserve that giant, your dedication is second to none.
Here's to hoping you close this deal today...:darkbeer:


----------



## Campbesh

Was wondering the same about "rut farm" but just chalked it up to a term he used for his stands being set up on funnels in transition areas (between cover or bedding) that is conducive to buck cruising during the rut. Maybe he has more of this type terrain than food for example. All speculation on my part. 

Good luck strutter! I'm all out of patience on my season-- have seen no deer in over a month and a lot of hunters (public land) as it is now gun season here in Maine.


----------



## jcarlton

What he meant was his farms are travel corridors between buck beds and doe beds...so during the rut bucks yse his farms to search out does in estrous.


----------



## jcarlton

Good luck strut!!!


----------



## HuntingMark1983

Fullstrutter said:


> Hey boys...those of you that have similar properties...can you explain this? I don't fully understand it myself and I'm not from the Midwest.
> 
> Maybe our props hold some does (not a ton esp due to ehd the last two years) but I know the big bucks are more apt to cruise our farms during the rut that's all there is to it.


I could be wrong but my experience in the mid west was anything that could be cleared for farming basically was. It left areas where the terrain was hilly that combines couldn't get through wooded. This often left thousands of acres with maybe 100 acres of actual woods. The woods would be 300-1000 yards wide at some points and at other points basically only 30 yards. My assumption is Strut is hunting property between large acreage of more timber but his acreage serves as pinch points between those properties. Any other time than the rut the deer will stay on the property on either side of him but when the rut comes they cruise to neighboring properties and either need to walk through wide open spaces or follow the pinch points where strut is sitting.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Similar to some of the spots I hunt. There are a few doe that live there, but there isn't an adequate food source or adequate cover for big bucks to make it their 'home'. But they will show up when the rut is on. For example I hadn't got a buck on cam since early September and then boom come November there have been 4 bucks 115-130 start showing up.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Well said huntingmark and truth for our props

I hear animals all around me in the leaves from 20-100+ yards. Shooting light has arrived


----------



## Fullstrutter

Silent assassin


----------



## ks_kiwi

Fullstrutter said:


> Shooting light has arrived


Let's go!


----------



## MBaboon

Hope you get er' done today. I know your'e getting down to crunch time and tomorrow's heat and high wind are not looking conducive to good hunting....Heck I know it's likely to keep me at home. But I can't touch your dedication to this either.

Good Luck-May the deer gods smile upon you!


----------



## Fullstrutter

There is definitely a deer headed my way I can hear it coming very consistent footfalls 100 yards out and closing it sounds


----------



## HuntingMark1983

just got word my cousin put a monster 11 on the ground this morning...I offered to help him track it then he told me he shot it with a shotgun....told him to drag it and load it himself...cheater


----------



## cwschwark

Good luck man! Arrow a giant!


----------



## jcarlton

Hope it's a booner!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Hopefully a shooter!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow! It was def a buck alright....with BOTH of his antlers broken off lol!! Damn...he only had 1" on one side and 2" on the other jagged busts. Looked to be a 1.5-2.5 year old deer would have been a small rack.

Heard him from a mile away it seemed. Last year when I killed my buck out of this stand...the leaves were the exact same way. I heard him down across the ravine to the south and saw sunlight off mainbeams through the brush 100 yards away in the binos. Rattled him in to 15 yards!


----------



## brae

BOOM get em strut


----------



## Pine Tag

Today is the day!


----------



## Fullstrutter

The Midwestern sun is just peeking over the hill and caressing the landscape with soft rays


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter

HuntingMark1983 said:


> just got word my cousin put a monster 11 on the ground this morning...I offered to help him track it then he told me he shot it with a shotgun....told him to drag it and load it himself...cheater


LOL now that's funny right there!


----------



## jcarlton

Great, now caress a big nasty racked booner with some death rays lol


----------



## APAsuphan

Make it happen strut! My vacation is almost over too and I'm feeling the pressure. Luckily I live here so I have until jan. 10. Any chance you can sneak back for a couple days later in the season?


----------



## MO Bowhunter

Boom Shak A Laka Bam Get him Strut! I'm outta here guys headin' north for camp. I'll check the thread when I can to see how it wraps up.
Good Luck Strut I'm pullin for ya.


----------



## Camo_Hottie

Good luck out there today babe! So proud of all your hard work, patience, and determination!!! Stay focused and be ready...a monster IS coming your way!


----------



## BigDeer

Camo_Hottie said:


> Good luck out there today babe! So proud of all your hard work, patience, and determination!!! Stay focused and be ready...a monster IS coming your way!


:thumbs_up awesome


----------



## Featherbuster

Stay the coarse you have seen some nice deer 2 years ago my wife ran it right down to the last couple seconds of the hunt before she shot one so as u said it can happen anytime and u just never know what may walk by good luck


----------



## kiaelite

Camo_Hottie said:


> Good luck out there today babe! So proud of all your hard work, patience, and determination!!! Stay focused and be ready...a monster IS coming your way!


Welcome to Struts thread!! He's an AT living legend!! Great to know he has support at home too


----------



## NChunter33

Still pullin for ya bro!


----------



## zap

Good luck on the last days of your hunt, Fullstrutter!
Good job on the yote.

:thumbs_up


----------



## Coyote B

Camo_Hottie said:


> Good luck out there today babe! So proud of all your hard work, patience, and determination!!! Stay focused and be ready...a monster IS coming your way!


Cant tell if you are his significant other, or has Strutt become an internet celebrity


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just passed on a yote! Forgot to reload another reaper-laced arrow into my quiver after I slashed the yote last night. He completely destroyed my arrow and even chewed the nockturnal and killed it!! Rat bast*rd. 

Looks like my girl has graced the thread! Thanks for the encouragement sweetie! 

She is my little 3D target killing machine! Got her a pink camo Mission Craze a couple years ago and she's become quite proficient with it. Slowly worked her draw weight up from 30 to 44lbs where it is currently at. Have her shooting easton flatliner 500's at 292gr finished weight. Let me tell you those light little suckers rip at 44lbs. I'd guess a solid 230fps.

























Mahi fishing in the Keys








Spring turkey hunting with me in Osceola country!









Keeper!!!


----------



## Mohican

Fullstrutter said:


> The Midwestern sun is just peeking over the hill and caressing the landscape with soft rays
> 
> View attachment 1806248


Maybe you should write a book while you are waiting with those type of words!


----------



## westen

Nice!!wish my wife hunted… maybe.


----------



## Mohican

That is just it. Girlfriends hunt but when they become your wife, well it seems as though they have you, now they lose interest! LOL.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I hear a buck across the ravine!!


----------



## Dwiley

Hang in there strut. Got some friends in north Missour laying some brutes on the ground. They said bucks are running like crazy. Most insane action they've been in.


----------



## jcarlton

Come on strutter! Lol!! Seriously can't wait to be done with work in a few hours!! Have obligations to the future Mrs this evening but tomorrow is huntin' time!!


----------



## Guardian19

This thread is more fun than any hunting show I've ever watched on TV.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Guardian19 said:


> This thread is more fun than any hunting show I've ever watched on TV.


X2! Wish someone would pick Strutter up on tv.


----------



## Dwiley

guardian19 said:


> this thread is more fun than any hunting show i've ever watched on tv.


x2.


----------



## Scrib

I would watch a whole season of shows shot from his annual 2-week Kansas hunt. I don't need to see a giant buck killed every episode. Would enjoy following along in the pursuit. Real hunting.


----------



## Fullstrutter

That buck ended up being a scrub, think a 6 pointer. Saw him through the brush in the binos, heading east and didn't need to get him any closer not a shooter. 

The biggest deer I've seen on this hunt has been from this stand, about a week ago or so.


----------



## sticknstring33

Did Jimmy find any evidence of EHD on the props? Still corn up? Action and quality of bucks seems down from past years no???


----------



## JF88

Strutter, have you compiled a spreadsheet or hunt tracker for your hunts with sightings, wind direction, wind speed, temp, moon, etc? I would be curious on the data...
Given your background, I thought you might track your KS hunts. Then again, your hunting everyday, all day there anyway, so it probably doesnt matter, haha.


----------



## Pine Tag

Dang, I was hoping to get back on and see a success reply! I can follow this thread better when I'm out in the woods than when I'm here at work, and I work on a computer all day.

Good point JF88! Would be interesting to see data results from his various hunts.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Didn't really look for evidence of ehd, but it was around our counties confirmed. Who knows. All I can do is hunt and what happens happens. 

I don't track any data etc....my threads contain all the data tracking I could need if I ever want to look back! You're right it doesn't necessarily matter because when I'm here I'm hunting nonstop based on the wind. The properties are proven. Maybe an off year, weird year, late rut, ehd, I don't know. Whatever it is, it is unfortunately and how much and how hard I hunt isn't changed.


----------



## dspell20

That's why we hunt in places like Kansas. You never know what the next moment might come by. I can't wait to get to Ohio tomorrow to experience that same feeling. Keep at it Strut.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Strutter FYI - We hunt properties in the following counties Douglas, Shawnee, Osage and Pottawotamie. We found dead deer on all of them last year. All right by the water and likely EHD victims.


----------



## BigDeer

I hunt the SE portion and we noticed this year the numbers are way down during the early Muzzy season. Still saw 150+ deer though. I'm sure there are a few around you FS, crack down!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Buck bedded on the hill out in front of me, wow! 90 yards out, chewing his cud, gonna get him in the binos now


----------



## HuntingMark1983

well here goes the refresh button every 5 seconds again


----------



## Fullstrutter

Never even heard him come in and bed down. Just grunted him in, basket 8 with a 6" spread haha...great genetics for his 1.5 years of age, uploading video now


----------



## Fullstrutter




----------



## apollo610

Video set to private again


----------



## bsites9

set to private again


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Im surprised you have not seen any more shooter bucks then you have, sounds like a super property. I have only seen two myself while hunting this month, so maybe its just the norm this year. Im ready for some good years, like we use to have back in the late 90s early 2000s. Thats when I started out and seen Ks at its best, I highly doubt it will ever be that good again. Good luck man.


----------



## Stick Chucker

170p&ywhitail said:


> Im surprised you have not seen any more shooter bucks then you have, sounds like a super property. I have only seen two myself while hunting this month, so maybe its just the norm this year. Im ready for some good years, like we use to have back in the late 90s early 2000s. Thats when I started out and seen Ks at its best, I highly doubt it will ever be that good again. Good luck man.


Agreed!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Video all clear now I think 

Someone PM'd me and they asked how to upload video to archerytalk. First have to upload to YouTube then copy the link address then paste the address into the video link icon which is the second one to the left on the toolbar above the reply box.


----------



## viper24

Thank you.


----------



## Fullstrutter

It's breezy but when it does down I can hear great. There are definitely breaks in the breeze and often. I shot my buck last year in about an hour from now.


----------



## smokecity

Strutter- I never get tired of looking at the deer in your avitar…. just sayin


----------



## sekbowmadness

Good luck buddy. Ill be clinging to a tree tomorrow too. Kansas and wind... name of the game I suppose.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Turkeys!! Whole flock of hennies headed my way, scratching in the leaves at 45 yards and coming.


----------



## IndianaPSE

smokecity said:


> Strutter- I never get tired of looking at the deer in your avitar…. just sayin


----------



## rtruett1

Hang in there Fullstrutter they are there they just have to show there face. Got mine done in SE Kansas on 11/13/13 hope you get a Booner!


----------



## Fullstrutter

smokecity said:


> Strutter- I never get tired of looking at the deer in your avitar…. just sayin


Haha awesome...I love it too...I picked it specifically out of all the bucks on my deer wall in my work office. It's just a monster with everything... huge beams split brows trash massive frame, height for days and character for weeks


----------



## asmith4

170p&ywhitail said:


> Im surprised you have not seen any more shooter bucks then you have, sounds like a super property. I have only seen two myself while hunting this month, so maybe its just the norm this year. Im ready for some good years, like we use to have back in the late 90s early 2000s. Thats when I started out and seen Ks at its best, I highly doubt it will ever be that good again. Good luck man.


that wont happen again. maybe if they change the laws the way they used to be.


----------



## Kyhunter93

Just read through all 62 pages.... 

Pretty awesome thread, its almost like reading a book... Im anxious to see the bruiser you lay down within the next few days, I am bow-less this year, but this is just more motivation to be back in the woods. 

Rootin' for ya, lay one down!


----------



## casador81

Kinda wish the avatar buck had a chocolate rack.


----------



## kiwalsky

They wont change the laws ever! They just keep making it easier and easier to come here, now they can shoot them with any centerfired rifle and everyone can use a crossbow.


----------



## AFL29

Strutter, keep at it man. Good luck rest of the hunt. Big boys could be getting into lockdown mode, but not ALL big boys have a doe at exactly the same time, so one is all it takes. I am pulling for ya bud. You have put your time in, no doubt. Later, pick a spot.


----------



## orarcher

Kyhunter93 said:


> Just read through all 62 pages....
> 
> Pretty awesome thread, its almost like reading a book... Im anxious to see the bruiser you lay down within the next few days, I am bow-less this year, but this is just more motivation to be back in the woods.
> 
> Rootin' for ya, lay one down!


 This ^^ EXACTLY !!! I been so busy at work havent been on so I just read all of it in one sit here and WOW awesome !! GO STRUT GO !!


----------



## Fullstrutter




----------



## Pork_Chopper

Fullstrutter said:


> View attachment 1806464


I bet that tree trunk is quivering!


----------



## RayJax

Pork_Chopper said:


> I bet that tree trunk is quivering!


No kidding! Doesn't matter how far away it is, every pin is locked on!


----------



## beagle5

Hey Strutter had 2 weathermen come by today a slick tail at noon and a **** at 230 tonight's the night!!!


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Hang in there strut! You are getting down to the wire but your patience, persistence, and shear will has to pay off soon. I attempted to do my own live hunt thread which only garnered 500views so that's pretty humbling to me! Of course it doen't help when you can't make live posts due to no cell reception and the hunt is only three days long. I ended up settling on a decent 8 pt. (not in comparison to KS giants) but had a great time nonetheless. The rut was actually starting to pick up deep in South Texas so I can't imagine the activity you are seeing up there. It was neat to hear bucks grunting at does and doing some light sparring with each other as well as running with their noses to the ground.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

IndianaPSE said:


> View attachment 1806391


:RockOn:


----------



## Fullstrutter

Doe! Watching her back trail...


----------



## drew10483

dear baby jesus let there be a booner behind her!


----------



## bsites9

fingers crossed


----------



## zap

Fullstrutter said:


> View attachment 1806464


The # of pins on that sight may be excessive........:lol:


----------



## NCBuckNBass

fullstrutter said:


> doe! Watching her back trail...


and?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bsites9

must have deer around him maybe


----------



## Fullstrutter

Been standing bow in hand watching her back trail, nothing yet


----------



## sleeperls

Im calling it 172 inch 10. itll be there shortly.


----------



## Kyhunter93

The smack down is coming, and strut is about to hand out a dirt nap to a kansas giant.


----------



## skeeterj01

pulling for you STRUT. been in bed with the flue since Wednesday cant hardly rest for checking your thread. pulling for ya bud im going to call a 167" non typical


----------



## casador81

Typical 10 with 14" G2s, 12" G3s, and 8" eye guards!!


----------



## Fireman324

Refresh! Refresh! Refresh! Refresh!
Refresh! Refresh! Refresh! Refresh!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Down to the last half hour or so of daylight


----------



## Fullstrutter

casador81 said:


> Typical 10 with 14" G2s, 12" G3s, and 8" eye guards!!


Damn son!! That beast you describe would give your avatar CT 183" a strong run for its money!!


----------



## jcarlton

Guessing there was no buck behind the doe?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Nothing yet


----------



## orarcher

Hopefully a wall hanger on the way !!!!


----------



## Timber Hawk

Good luck strut this weekend


----------



## tanna114

Was really thinking today was the day. No worries though, you were made to perform in cruch time!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Nada tonight at last light. Another super slow day...2 dinks and 1 doe in 11.5 hours. Tomorrow is going to be rotten and vile all day long!! 27mph winds, rain, temps in the 60's, and thunder storms! It wouldn't be hardcore...it'd be bordering on insane going hunting in those conditions. I am going to wake up in the morning and check the weather, but likely sleeping in and taking tomorrow off. HORRIBLE having weather like this with 2.5 days remaining..it's not only not worth it, but dangerous too. 

Bummin about not being able to hunt tomorrow. Is there any of yall that would go with those conditions?


----------



## J.Mc.

If tomorrow was your last day, would you hunt?


----------



## drew10483

Normally I would say heck no I'm not hunting in that but I will be hunting in almost the same scenario in north Missouri tomorrow. Good luck if you go.


----------



## Fullstrutter

J.Mc. said:


> If tomorrow was your last day, would you hunt?


Nah I would have made my mental peace with the hunt being over and not kill myself on the last day for nothing


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Recharge your batteries. You'd just be burning up energy, the deer won't be moving in those conditions. I'm in SE KS and the same conditions are called for tomorrow here.
Save for Sunday..


----------



## kansasboi

I would back a ground blind into a cedar tree somewhere tomorrow..or sleep in and rest up for the finale.


----------



## Fireman324

I wont bull**** u guys.... Im going! 
I have like 10 days i could hunt and this weekend is # 3 & 4

If its too bad ill come home.... Im going in the morning... Its all l can do...


----------



## NC Kansas

sleep in. Drive to Lawrence and walk down mass st, drink a few beers at Free st brewery. Great college town. Who knows, you might run into Andrew Wiggins.


----------



## J.Mc.

Fullstrutter said:


> Nah I would have made my mental peace with the hunt being over and not kill myself on the last day for nothing


Well, enjoy your day off and finish strong the last couple days. A lot of people are pulling for you including myself. Gotta admire a man that puts turkey hunting first


----------



## Fireman324

NC Kansas said:


> sleep in. Drive to Lawrence and walk down mass st, drink a few beers at Free st brewery. Great college town. Who knows, you might run into Andrew Wiggins.


He is right!!! I stay at the Eldridge Hotel alot when l go there on Mass St. Ate at Freestate. Its LEGIT....


----------



## PhezntHntr

Would hunt unless lightning. Killed some bucks in terrible weather when I thought I would not see a thing. Never know this time of year. Only thing I know is you don't get them in bed or on the couch. But yes most of the time you do not see much in those bad condition's. Not saying I would hunt all day but try to get few hours in if possible.


----------



## shaffer88

I'm with fireman similar conditions. I'll be out there going in an ok grove hoping they break up that wind , strapping up. I only get maybe 1/2 day per week and every other weekend to go out, so ..... Trav may you be on the north side of a hill or replace scent lok with lead lok to weigh us down.


----------



## shaffer88

Sleeping in?


----------



## kspseshooter

He shouldn't be. I've saw more deer moving this morning on my way to work than I have all week


----------



## klredneck

Squirrel stole his phone


----------



## solobowhunter

Fullstrutter said:


> Nah I would have made my mental peace with the hunt being over and not kill myself on the last day for nothing


It seems a lot of booners are killed down to the wire. Often last day. Good luck, recharge, stay positive (I know u will)


----------



## MO Bowhunter

Finally have signal from my stand. Huh guess 20 ft helps..lol.
Slow here 23 mph wind


----------



## kstatemallards

I predict Strutter will shoot his deer tomorrow afternoon. I seem to notice better movement the day after a weather change comes in.


----------



## kstatemallards

Having said that ^ I saw the most rutting action ever in my backyard two years ago when it was pouring and the wind was howling.


----------



## AFL29

Little bit of recharge time during a long hunt is good.


----------



## ikeinks

Idk if anyone is missing much today sitting. I saw one nice buck at first light and nothing the past hour---> time for some breakfast


----------



## Bloodtrax

Good luck again strut, I'm pulling for you bud, your a very patient man!


----------



## klredneck

Just stuck an arrow in a little buck at 8:05. I'm hunting on public land so I'm taking what I can get. Can't really hold out for a big one else you're going to eat your tag like I did last year.


----------



## Ned250

If it's thunderstorms, I tap out. A good sleep-in will recharge you. No doubt.


----------



## zakseppala

I'd hunt the rain and wind me and my family were in ks last mon when the cold front came through my brother shot a 140s 8 and then had a 170s ten come to 5yds after he shot it came to check out his deer laying there he got the whole thing on video amazing I'd definitely be hunting if I hadn't killed yet


----------



## ks_kiwi

Just had a doe walk into the back yard...that lasted all of a minute and then she realized the cover of woods was preferable to the howling gale...


----------



## Fullstrutter

Alright boys....slept in and heading out within the next hour for another 3/4 day hunt. Eff it!! I'm going. Feel great after sleeping in. Let's see what happens.


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Alright boys....slept in and heading out within the next hour for another 3/4 day hunt. Eff it!! I'm going. Feel great after sleeping in. Let's see what happens.


Man I was gonna be sick if I was up here on this tree this week end with no updates on your thread. Good luck the rain here is down to a drizzle so morale is up


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> He shouldn't be. I've saw more deer moving this morning on my way to work than I have all week


Damn, I sleep in also........


----------



## gareed13

I'm down in a river bottom. Wind isn't too bad. Keeps sprinkling on and off.


----------



## Sweet Release

I'd be pretty shocked he's not on stand - unless there's a tornado in the area.


----------



## Roo223

This evening when you'll get it done pulling for from the stand


----------



## cwschwark

Get some!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Heading out now boys. I'm nuts!! 67 degrees and 27mph winds lol. Ah well. Updates from the walk in and woods!! If I see even 1 deer today, the 7.5 hours on stand will be worth it today.


----------



## RayJax

Good luck Strutter! Hoping your determination today pays off!


----------



## AFL29

Fullstrutter said:


> Heading out now boys. I'm nuts!! 67 degrees and 27mph winds lol. Ah well. Updates from the walk in and woods!! If I see even 1 deer today, the 7.5 hours on stand will be worth it today.


Almost full moon and peak of the rut. Mid day movement written all over it. Down wind of thick stuff between bedding and water. Just my my two scents. Good luck Strut.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Oh my god I just saw a monster walking in!!!!!! A MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Heading out now boys. I'm nuts!! 67 degrees and 27mph winds lol. Ah well. Updates from the walk in and woods!! If I see even 1 deer today, the 7.5 hours on stand will be worth it today.


Going over your last post it's worth it


----------



## Bowayne

Lets go man!


----------



## dgblum

The one day you aren't in early!!


----------



## smokecity

Perfect wind for a Tim Wells-esq ground stalk...


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> Oh my god I just saw a monster walking in!!!!!! A MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Shoulda been in the stand!


----------



## jcarlton

Hopefully he didn't notice you and makes his way back to your set. Good luck!


----------



## bsites9

how far from the stand?


----------



## bsites9

and did he see you?


----------



## Fullstrutter

I didn't get a great look at him...going away....wall of tines and wicked TALL 10+ 150++. He was somewhere like 600-700 yards from my stand but he was headed towards it the way he spooked. Had a doe bedded with him. Saw her squirt out. Nocked an arrow and inched along. He jumped up 40 yards away and was headed away immediately.


----------



## bsites9

damn...good luck man. Never know, very well might see him later today.


----------



## Timber Hawk

klredneck said:


> Just stuck an arrow in a little buck at 8:05. I'm hunting on public land so I'm taking what I can get. Can't really hold out for a big one else you're going to eat your tag like I did last year.


I here ya I shot this guy yesterday cause I saw how bad the weather was going to be this weekend and it was either shoot him or come back up to Kansas and miss thanksgiving with my family. I hunted since Wednesday and this was the only buck over 70" I saw. It was my toughest Kansas hunt in 7 years of coming up:


----------



## Timber Hawk

Your an iron man strut! Gett'm


----------



## Fullstrutter

bsites9 said:


> damn...good luck man. Never know, very well might see him later today.


He is here. The ghost has finally been seen in the flesh. Now I pound this farm until I leave. 12 point stand on Monday with the NW wind, if necessary (he was within 100 yards of there). Trying to kill him today or tomorrow. I'll hunt Scott's set on the back ridge of the farm with the south wind today and tomorrow.


----------



## bvananne

Heading out, 30 mph wind, 45 mph gusts. Props to my brotha Shaffer for getting out there this am. Pulling for yah Strutt. Good luck!


----------



## jcarlton

Should be in the stand in a hour or so...hunting a bottle neck between a river bottom full of bucks and hardwood ridges and corn fields full of does...yeehaw!!!


----------



## aeast236

My neighbor killed a nice heavy10 pt buck and saw a lot of movement on a day very similar to this; windy and warm. Hang in there and expect the unexpected.


----------



## Sweet Release

The ugliest weather rarely shuts these animals down this time of year. Heat maybe, but all else - if you can take it, they certainly can. Hopefully they didn't wind you, if not good chance they'll be around. Don't beat yourself up too much man, you've put in more time on this hunt than 95% will all year. Also - if you see he's got her pinned down from afar, and the wind is right, don't be afraid to put a stalk on him. I've gotten pretty close to some good bucks when there is a hot doe around - they can be downright oblivious. Throw everything you got at 'em, it's crunch time! You're my entertainment once again today - positive vibes your way Strut!!


----------



## tanna114

Good luck strut! It's go time now that you know he is around. I'm confident you will get it done.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I am rockin n rollin swayin n blowin in this monster old oak. Blocked pretty good here with a steep ridge face to my south about 100 yards down from the top on the first bench down. But when the gusts come through my bow is rocking on the bow hanger and I had to tighten my hat lol could def blow off.

That was probably the biggest buck I've ever seen but I won't really know because I didn't get a great look at him. Hope I get to see him again. Big frame though and REALLY SUPER tall...his 2's and 3's were a foot+. It could have been a 170+ 12 pointer just don't have enough info from the view I saw besides knowing he was huge.


----------



## Pittstate23

Running like crazy in the wind. 12 different bucks since daylight and counting


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pittstate23 said:


> Running like crazy in the wind. 12 different bucks since daylight and counting


You got to be kidding me! That's unreal. How big have the three biggest ones been? Any mature bucks? Where are you today in KS? Trying to fill your doe tag? 

Definitely inspiring. Hell the squirrels aren't even moving here


----------



## shaffer88

While walking in the dark saw two deer one beded other circling . Can only imagine which buck could only see eyes at that point. Have not seen any since . Only turkey


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wish the sun would disappear so it'd feel cooler and be able to see better it creates so much glare and contrast in the woods. Was supposed to be cloudy today


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Strut

You ever use a can call fawn bleat to try to pull the does closer?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Killed my best KS buck on a day just like your describing....the wind laid down a bit around 3:30 and all he'll broke loose (despite the warm temps)...even the same moon phase as right now.... his lady friend led him past my stand at just about 40 yards and the GT500 ate 165" of KS Giant...hang in their,,,,

I should be in a tree right now SE KS, but thanks to my treestand accident on 10/21 I am camped in my couch in SE PA...my dad still made the trip and I am living through his texts....just heard from my pop, he did the same thing Strut..slept in, got on stand about 40-minutes ago in one of our thick creek bottom stands, hoping to find some cruising trying to stay out of the wind....he was on stand less than 15-minutes and had a button buck cruise by at 5-yards...

Joe


----------



## Fullstrutter

NCBuckNBass said:


> Strut
> 
> You ever use a can call fawn bleat to try to pull the does closer?


I have a good one in my bag, but it's the least used call in my arsenal. 

Joe...inspiring info! Thanks for sure. Good luck to your Pops too!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I've not tried it with a doe in heat or near heat, but it can really bring one on a dead run other times from a long way off. Just sayin' Course it brings the yotes in too!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just tried it a few times hey why not. Doubt it can be heard more than 50 yards away though


----------



## MBaboon

Hey Strutter, curious if you know what kind of hunting pressure the neighboring properties get and if they practice some deer management in terms of only taking quality mature animals. 

You're determination is admirable. Sure hope it pays off for ya. Stick a biggin!


----------



## brae

Wind killin ya.


----------



## Fireman324

The boy and l are in and set up. Lets see what this evening brings us. GL Strutt!


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> The boy and l are in and set up. Lets see what this evening brings us. GL Strutt!


Good luck trav


----------



## jcarlton

In the tree and been settled for a hour or so. Hear lots of running last 5 minutes in the beds south of me 80 yards but too thick to see...maybe those does will bring me an old mossy horns before dark...south wind is perfect for this set!!!


----------



## Pittstate23

Fullstrutter said:


> You got to be kidding me! That's unreal. How big have the three biggest ones been? Any mature bucks? Where are you today in KS? Trying to fill your doe tag?
> 
> Definitely inspiring. Hell the squirrels aren't even moving here


I only live 3 miles from Missouri so I can hunt both states easy. Nothing big. 135 ish non typical 3.5 year old was the biggest, been dead from 12 til now


----------



## Fullstrutter

Deer on the move! Just had a buck cruise through!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Nice...hopefully a shooter comes by


----------



## jcarlton

Yeehaw!! Hope it starts livening up here lol gotta do some chasin of my own later lol


----------



## trailinone

Been following this hunt daily, but unable to post from work. Hang in there Strutt. We're pulling for you!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pittstate23 said:


> I only live 3 miles from Missouri so I can hunt both states easy. Nothing big. 135 ish non typical 3.5 year old was the biggest, been dead from 12 til now


was in today the start of Missouri's gun season?

Joe


----------



## hunter97

12-Ringer said:


> was in today the start of Missouri's gun season?
> 
> Joe


Yes sir


----------



## bvananne

Just hit 50 mph gusts. Luckily I'm down in a bit. Not hitting me as hard! Good size buck moving Strut?


----------



## jcarlton

6 does playing behind me.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Nah it was a 5 pointer that came thru earlier. Wind def dying down it's much better now with the occasional strong gust. 

Sun just about to dip behind the hillside


----------



## Fullstrutter

Another small buck on his feet. Wind has laid down substantially


----------



## J.Mc.

Fingers crossed! Good luck


----------



## orarcher

Still keeping an eye on this !! Best thread ever !! Good luck it's _*CRUNCH TIME*_ now !!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Wonder what that tall tine you saw today is doing about now..................He's close I feel it.


----------



## Fireman324

Well no deer for the boy and l. We seen 4 doe 1 borderline shootable 8 ( didnt have much time to size him up, tryn to get the boy a look before he left after winding us at 40 yds), 1 Raccoon, 1 Armadillo, & 2 unidentifible deer. Other than the wind it was a pretty nice night. Bryce my son sat all but the last 15 min in his bibs and a tee shirt. Tomorrow the wind should be in a direction thats good for my 2 best stands l have out there. 
Check you guys tomorrow. 

Weird thing l noticed. No small bucks, no bucks with doe..... I know the rut is on..... Im seeing scrapes and rubs poping up by the day out there also...


----------



## shaffer88

Does grouped up we're behind I belive


----------



## Fullstrutter

Another uneventful closing to a Kansas evening on stand. I got a good plan for tomorrow...looking forward to getting back in a tree. Going to be my last all day sit of the 2013 season! Hoping it ends up not being an all day sit......... :wink:


----------



## zap

Wish you luck, Fullstrutter!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Sitting on the back porch this morning waiting for the rain to start we saw four 3 1/2 year old bucks (one was 145+) separately criss-crossing the pasture between 6:30 and 6:50 AM. Two from E to W and two from W to E. Not chasing, just crossing from one santuary to another. And very skiddish while crossing. Then we saw another buck actually chasing a doe about 7:15At noon we saw a 2.5 crossing the pasture while we were standing outside. Then nothing more all day behind the house, which is highly unusual for this time of year. One hunter saw a couple doe groups totalling 10 tonight right before dark and no bucks - none were close. But he did hear a grunt and saw some of the does scatter. Not a great day for seeing a lot of deer activity with 22+++ mph winds. More wind tomorrow. From the forecast they should break loose again on Monday morning when the projected wind dies to 5 mph and the temps drop back into the 30's.


----------



## shaffer88

Sunday is the day. You put all your effort in for one day one hour one moment. If it happens capitalize on the opportunity


----------



## Timber Hawk

Strut if anyone deserves a shot it is you. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## flyin51

Best of luck Strutter! Awesome thread!


----------



## coozie65

Good luck in the A.M. Strut.


----------



## HOYTMAN37

shaffer88 said:


> Sunday is the day.* You put all your effort in for one day one hour one moment*. If it happens capitalize on the opportunity



Its amazing how it always comes down to that! GOOD LUCK STRUTTER!!!


----------



## Brian811

Good luck


----------



## Iceman130

I feel like strut is secretly passing on nice deer everyday and just waiting to pull off the real crunch time thriller Tommorow! Lol hope so anyway! Best of luck strut!


----------



## cwschwark

Iceman130 said:


> I feel like strut is secretly passing on nice deer everyday and just waiting to pull off the real crunch time thriller Tommorow! Lol hope so anyway! Best of luck strut!


Haha I hope it's this instead of today being his missed opportunity of the hunt.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Good luck this morning Strut! Im flying out to KS today! Arrive to KC about 130pm.


----------



## dspell20

Rise and shine Strut. It's time to slay a beast today. Good luck brother


----------



## brae

hope you poke one today good luck


----------



## bsstalker

150+ or KS tag soup in FL! good luck


----------



## Fullstrutter

bsstalker said:


> 150+ or KS tag soup in FL! good luck


Telling me what to shoot now are ya? :wink:

Headed out in bouta half hour. No pressure. Looking forward to my last full day here in Kansas this year!


----------



## bsstalker

lol, just pokin fun. Wind still blowing like crazy up there too?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Ugh








27mph wind today too. Another day of any sighting is a bonus. Walking in now. Man alive is the moon bright and full.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Good luck!


----------



## TheScOuT

Fullstrutter said:


> 27mph wind today too. Another day of any sighting is a bonus. Walking in now. Man alive is the moon bright and full.


Good luck today...you deserve it!

The moon was so bright here last night...you didn't even need a headlamp. Literary you could have bow hunted at night here!


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> Ugh
> View attachment 1807587
> 
> 
> 27mph wind today too. Another day of any sighting is a bonus. Walking in now. Man alive is the moon bright and full.


It's the rut (at least it's supposed to be), anything can happen!


----------



## Kyfoster11

61 degrees here in ky this morning. I feel like a tank top and sandals lol. GL to ya


----------



## Fireman324

In and set up! 
#gameon!


----------



## MO/KShunter

Be ready Strut. Deer on their feet. In the uncut beanfield coming in (bright moon made it like daytime). And just had a mature buck, potential shooter, cruise by. It could happen!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

APAsuphan said:


> It's the rut (at least it's supposed to be), anything can happen!


EXACTLY!!!!!!! today is the day strut! when everything seems wrong and messed up, is when it happens!! that's when Kelly got his buck!!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Windyyyyyyy. I shall need to catch a break


----------



## TCDXT

Haven't posted anything but been following your thread, I know your hunt is getting close to being over but it seems like you have enjoyed yourself. Good luck today.


----------



## dgblum

Fullstrutter said:


> Windyyyyyyy. I shall need to catch a break


Here's to hoping a 150-incher catches a Grim Reaper behind the shoulder! Good luck man!


----------



## MWoody

Good luck today strutter as I know u have logged lots of hours on stand!!


----------



## Fireman324

So far i have seen 2 bucks (decent 8pts) and 3 doe. Got winded a couple times but this stuff is so thick its tough to beat em all...


----------



## HotnTot

Good luck strut! They're moving good in southeast nebraska this morning!


----------



## jporlier

Remember Scott, it's always windy in Kansas. It won't effect the deer as much as in other areas. Good luck today, get aggressive!


----------



## shaffer88

Still here with you strutt good luck this am. In the stand along for the ride all day as well. 

I had my black lab duck dog stolen this last winter so been reading up on possibly a new one soon but adding shed hunting to the mix. Never been that much into it but having a dog makes it all better. You have dog back home ? Just wondering


----------



## Fireman324

Just gruntd n a shooter 10 no shot!!! Just didnt get him turnd soon enough and he came to 30 yds behind a bunch of ****. He was on the move to boy


----------



## shaffer88

Man that sucks trav. He may swing back through . You sitting all day?


----------



## ksgobbler

Fireman324 said:


> So far i have seen 2 bucks (decent 8pts) and 3 doe. Got winded a couple times but this stuff is so thick its tough to beat em all...


Man that spot needs a fire through it something fierce. Do they not burn to control cedars in that part of Kansas?


----------



## sekbowmadness

good luck today brother. I got winded out yesterday and going to hang with the family. Hold on to that tree and when the time comes, aim small buddy!


----------



## Fireman324

shaffer88 said:


> Man that sucks trav. He may swing back through . You sitting all day?


I tried to rattle him back but no luck. Hit the can call first. Didnt hear it. Gruntd and he hit a 90* turn and came in. Just a little late on my part l guess.... Idk. Might go get my boy and hunt that same stand as last night. 

Small buck gtg


----------



## Fireman324

Small 11 pt








75 yard pic = no good on the quality part...


----------



## shaffer88

ksgobbler said:


> Man that spot needs a fire through it something fierce. Do they not burn to control cedars in that part of Kansas?


Those damn red cedars are like herpes no matter how hard you try you can't get rid of them it seems like.


----------



## Fireman324

ksgobbler said:


> Man that spot needs a fire through it something fierce. Do they not burn to control cedars in that part of Kansas?


They do in some places but no in this spot that i can remember....

Deer are moving through here good today for the most part
3 bucks 
6 doe


----------



## shaffer88

Fireman324 said:


> Small 11 pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 yard pic = no good on the quality part...


Need to come play with you I've got one spiker that won't leave but waiting on grandpa


----------



## Pittstate23

ksgobbler said:


> Man that spot needs a fire through it something fierce. Do they not burn to control cedars in that part of Kansas?


Cedar thickets are my absolute favorite places in the world to hunt. Great for concealing stands in a big thick cedar, no need for steps or a ladder, help mask scent, great wind block, and great bedding habitat.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I just relocated to play the wind better as it changed this morning. As I was climbing up my tree a spike busted 50 yards away, he was cruising because I had just walked near that area. 

Eating some cold pizza on stand...nothing better!


No pooch back home shaffer...but definitely do want one in the next year or two!


----------



## Pittstate23

2 point said:


> Good lord you've been in Kansas that long and still can't get it done? Hell let a real hunter get in there and show you how it's done. If you can't get it done in that many days you aren't skilled enough boy


Hope your kidding, also hope you don't stay around long enough for me to know.


----------



## ccy333

2 point said:


> Good lord you've been in Kansas that long and still can't get it done? Hell let a real hunter get in there and show you how it's done. If you can't get it done in that many days you aren't skilled enough boy


Took a read through his other posts. Surely he will be banned soon. Seems like a real nice guy.


----------



## kiaelite

2 point said:


> Good lord you've been in Kansas that long and still can't get it done? Hell let a real hunter get in there and show you how it's done. If you can't get it done in that many days you aren't skilled enough boy


There is absolutely zero reason for this post. Your parents should be ashamed.


----------



## drew10483

Pittstate23 said:


> Hope your kidding, also hope you don't stay around long enough for me to know.


^this!!!


----------



## drew10483

My conditions. I feel your pain Strutter. Pulling for you.


----------



## HOYTMAN37

2 point said:


> Good lord you've been in Kansas that long and still can't get it done? Hell let a real hunter get in there and show you how it's done. If you can't get it done in that many days you aren't skilled enough boy


 Its Kansas dude,not a deer pen.


----------



## CarpCommander

Fireman324 said:


> I tried to rattle him back but no luck. Hit the can call first. Didnt hear it. Gruntd and he hit a 90* turn and came in. Just a little late on my part l guess.... Idk. Might go get my boy and hunt that same stand as last night.
> 
> Small buck gtg


I didn't read all 600 pages so forgive me if I don't know the scoop, but are you and Strutter hunting together? Or hunting partners? 

Not trying to be a dicck, but it just seems odd for another guy to be posting HIS reports so religously on another mans personal thread. Like I said maybe Strutter may have encouraged you or others to post on his thread, I dunno, but I swear I remember you posting on his thread a lot last year? 

Just curious.


----------



## cwschwark

CarpCommander said:


> I didn't read all 600 pages so forgive me if I don't know the scoop, but are you and Strutter hunting together? Or hunting partners?
> 
> Not trying to be a dicck, but it just seems odd for another guy to be posting HIS reports so religously on another mans personal thread. Like I said maybe Strutter may have encouraged you or others to post on his thread, I dunno, but I swear I remember you posting on his thread a lot last year?
> Just curious.


Pretty sure Strut is cool with collective posting for those of us following the thread while in the field as well. Keeps things active.


----------



## inline6power

Pulling for you strutter. We are only 99 points out if first and horns could do not for us buddy lol. Either way we are all pulling for you bud


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

CarpCommander said:


> I didn't read all 600 pages so forgive me if I don't know the scoop, but are you and Strutter hunting together? Or hunting partners?
> 
> Not trying to be a dicck, but it just seems odd for another guy to be posting HIS reports so religously on another mans personal thread. Like I said maybe Strutter may have encouraged you or others to post on his thread, I dunno, but I swear I remember you posting on his thread a lot last year?
> 
> Just curious.


I didnt want to be the first to say it, but I was getting confused too. Is this firemans or strutters thread?? Lol! 
Firemans a good guy, I just think he is wound up about hunting and the AT fellowship. Actually I think he had his own thread last year? But hard to tell cause he posted on strutters so much lol! Im picking on ya fireman ! Good luck to you and strutter!


----------



## Scrib

I click on this thread to hear how Strutter's hunt is going. I enjoy reading other threads to hear how other hunts are going...


----------



## Fireman324

170p&ywhitail said:


> I didnt want to be the first to say it, but I was getting confused too. Is this firemans or strutters thread?? Lol!
> Firemans a good guy, I just think he is wound up about hunting and the AT fellowship. Actually I think he had his own thread last year? But hard to tell cause he posted on strutters so much lol! Im picking on ya fireman ! Good luck to you and strutter!


Its all good guys l can handle a little bit of rough housing! Strutt and l text all day long. I usually check in with him throughout the day while im at work and check the thread to see what you guys are sayn as well. We arent hunting together. Actually opposite ends of the state. We met on this thread few yrs ago and finally met him in person this spring after he was done turkey huntn around here. We went and found some morels and l hooked him up with a ride to meet another buddy of his. There may be a slight bromance there . If it bothers him l would gladly not junk up his thread w my stuff. Yes l did have a thread last yr and blew a couple shots. I just had a new baby and only have like 10 days to bowhunt this yr im on day number 4. I just didnt figure it would be worth it to start one up. So yes im sittn in the tree bored postn on his thread


----------



## shaffer88

Last couple posts these guys are getting rough


----------



## Fullstrutter

I was so close to almost filling my doe tag a minute ago!! Ahh man another 10 yards. This stand I moved to was a go for broke move. I am RIGHT on the periphery of the doe bedding area in a funnel in one of the main arteries leading into and out of it. Saw her coming about 60 yards out from inside the bedding area. She was just millin n chillin, stretching her legs for a walk around the bedding area. I can called her into 35 yards behind some brush had no shot. She stood there looking for a minute then moseyed on back into the bedding area. I will definitely take a doe if I get the chance!


----------



## bellasm

What is up with all of the negative posts on page 68? It is Sunday guys, be nice. Hey Strut maybe you could use a decoy next year considering you are hunting cruising corridors, it may be just want you need to get a big boy up close and personal that may otherwise go unnoticed. Finish strong, your dedication is admirable and like no others.


----------



## bvananne

Personally, I don't like Shaffer88 stinking up this thread with his ("Guys you should really smoke your clothes! It works, it really does!") nonsense every two seconds.


----------



## bvananne

That being said. I'm going to smoke my clothes tonight!


----------



## CarpCommander

Fireman324 said:


> Its all good guys l can handle a little bit of rough housing! Strutt and l text all day long. I usually check in with him throughout the day while im at work and check the thread to see what you guys are sayn as well. We arent hunting together. Actually opposite ends of the state. We met on this thread few yrs ago and finally met him in person this spring after he was done turkey huntn around here. We went and found some morels and l hooked him up with a ride to meet another buddy of his. There may be a slight bromance there . If it bothers him l would gladly not junk up his thread w my stuff. Yes l did have a thread last yr and blew a couple shots. I just had a new baby and only have like 10 days to bowhunt this yr im on day number 4. I just didnt figure it would be worth it to start one up. So yes im sittn in the tree bored postn on his thread


Ahh it's all good then. Carry on with the bromance


----------



## shaffer88

CarpCommander said:


> I didn't read all 600 pages so forgive me if I don't know the scoop, but are you and Strutter hunting together? Or hunting partners?
> 
> Not trying to be a dicck, but it just seems odd for another guy to be posting HIS reports so religously on another mans personal thread. Like I said maybe Strutter may have encouraged you or others to post on his thread, I dunno, but I swear I remember you posting on his thread a lot last year?
> 
> Just curious.


Then read the first 600 pages prior to typing. I consider this place a lot like a bar you share a story I share a story.


----------



## kstatemallards

I was wondering why Fireman was posting his updates in this thread also. Good luck to everyone though.


----------



## cwschwark

shaffer88 said:


> Then read the first 600 pages prior to typing. I consider this place a lot like a bar you share a story I share a story.


^this


----------



## smokecity

This is the one thread on AT we can escape... Let's not ruin it!

Strutter- it's the KS woods ... Your entire hunt can change in 5 seconds... Appreciate your words and hard work.. Stick with it man


----------



## johnboy1

smokecity said:


> This is the one thread on AT we can escape... Let's not ruin it!
> 
> Strutter- it's the KS woods ... Your entire hunt can change in 5 seconds... Appreciate your words and hard work.. Stick with it man[/QUOTE
> 
> X2


----------



## Fullstrutter

Are fox squirrels fair game in KS right now?? There's a super fat one been working around my stand this morning. He is looking prime to catch an arrow if it's legal. Maybe do a little habitat scene taxidermy if it's legit to shoot him


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hang in there Strut....report just in from Pop is SE, big buck up and moving, temps and winds both dropping conditions improving,,.,nothing like a buzzer beater to bring the crowd to its feet...wishing you well...


I did have one question, that I hope you don't take offense too, as I really am just curious.......I read that your buddy asked you not to mention the *counties* that you are hunting? Is there a particular reason for this; I mean it's not like your are mentioning the towns or farms? I was just a but confused as for the who may not realize hunting in KS is very different from one end to the other. Everything from terrain and available game...I personally witnessed the Sandhills virtually swallow a blood trail. With 105 counties averaging 794 square miles per county is your buddy worried someone will weasel in??? 

Good luck...you probably have more people pulling for you than any other hunter in the woods!:thumbs_up

Joe


----------



## Fullstrutter

We are in northeast KS and no offense taken! No worries. It's just something Jimmy asked me to not mention so I haven't this year.


----------



## bj99robinson

Fullstrutter said:


> Are fox squirrels fair game in KS right now?? There's a super fat one been working around my stand this morning. He is looking prime to catch an arrow if it's legal. Maybe do a little habitat scene taxidermy if it's legit to shoot him


Itchy trigger finger? I understand I've been there! Good luck hope you score soon!!!!!


----------



## shaffer88

bj99robinson said:


> Itchy trigger finger? I understand I've been there! Good luck hope you score soon!!!!!


Lol he's starting to get the twitch.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Trigger finger starting to exhibit severe rash-like sensations


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Fireman324 said:


> So far i have seen 2 bucks (decent 8pts) and 3 doe. Got winded a couple times but this stuff is so thick its tough to beat em all...


Is that really a thicket in Kansas? I have never been to Kansas, so it is just a question. That looks pretty open to me.


----------



## huntingnwfl

Lookout something is going to die. Only a coyote so far, so let's see what strutt lays down to keep his nerves ready.


----------



## shaffer88

WMA HUNTER said:


> Is that really a thicket in Kansas? I have never been to Kansas, so it is just a question. That looks pretty open to me.


Just like any place else you find open areas


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fullstrutter said:


> We are in northeast KS and no offense taken! No worries. It's just something Jimmy asked me to not mention so I haven't this year.


Very cool...I think I must have missed that...we have a few farms in SE corner, so the terrain is almost identical....Dad said he could hear the MO guns firing off yesterday.....hope you close the deal!!

Joe


----------



## Tweet46

Nothing like a big buck at last minute...go get him!


----------



## shaffer88

Would venture to think you may be included only being 90min north soooooo. .......don't fart I would rather not smell it


----------



## asmith4

12-Ringer said:


> Very cool...I think I must have missed that...we have a few farms in SE corner, so the terrain is almost identical....Dad said he could hear the MO guns firing off yesterday.....hope you close the deal!!
> 
> Joe


Where are you talking about in se ks vs ne ks? From my experience they are different. And I'm in the very se corner


----------



## Fullstrutter

Gamecasting NFL Sunday in the tree!! At least I have something to look at while I cling for dear life. Not sure if I am going to fight this wind all day.


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> Gamecasting NFL Sunday in the tree!! At least I have something to look at while I cling for dear life. Not sure if I am going to fight this wind all day.


"Hang" tough just think if ol sly can do it in cliff hanger so can you


----------



## 12-Ringer

asmith4 said:


> Where are you talking about in se ks vs ne ks? From my experience they are different. And I'm in the very se corner


Certainly different but not nearly as different as traveling further west like Barton, Thomas or Logan counties...

In addition to the counties mentioned above, I have had the good fortune of visiting Atchison, Leavenworth, Linn, and Labette counties..there isn't too much of difference from Atchison to Labette (pretty much NE-SE) with regard to terrain, agriculture, etc..., but very different from the Sandhills of the west...

Just my .02!

Good luck Strut....I might have missed it, are you hunting in the am tomorrow? If so, I think that will be your time....


Joe


----------



## klredneck

Wind is brutal here in Johnson county. I don't think anybody is going to have to worry about any leaves on the trees after today.


----------



## solobowhunter

Fullstrutter said:


> Gamecasting NFL Sunday in the tree!! At least I have something to look at while I cling for dear life. Not sure if I am going to fight this wind all day.


Chiefs or broncos? I'm a die hard chiefs fan, but tonight's game worries me being played mile high. Oh and the guy named Peyton.


----------



## Fireman324

WMA HUNTER said:


> Is that really a thicket in Kansas? I have never been to Kansas, so it is just a question. That looks pretty open to me.


That was the most open area of that set. In a two man with my boy tonight. Not everwhere is like this.... Get down on the ground and everything is over you head


----------



## DanF

Man, I am near Burns Kansas and I gotta tell you, this wind is insane. I am in a ground blind on ten corner of a field with a all thicket to my back and it is ripping. The blind is tied down really good and still almost had lift off a few times. No deer movement since earlier this morning. Hope they get on their feet before dark . Although, tomorrow looks like it could be the day!!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Chiefs getting 7.5 . Tough call with manning on the other end. I'll take the chiefs with the 7.5. Manning may have bad ankle they're gonna try and run more giving him a break


----------



## Fullstrutter

I agree I like the chiefs tonight. I am a fan of both teams, little more towards KC....and got to take the points tonight. I'll be watching the game with Jimmy and he is as RABID of a Chiefs fan as they get!! Cussin up a storm when thing don't go right hahahah :thumbs_up


----------



## smokecity

Fullstrutter said:


> I agree I like the chiefs tonight. I am a fan of both teams, little more towards KC....and got to take the points tonight. I'll be watching the game with Jimmy and he is as RABID of a Chiefs fan as they get!! Cussin up a storm when thing don't go right hahahah :thumbs_up


I have a feeling he is gonna be cussin!


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> I agree I like the chiefs tonight. I am a fan of both teams, little more towards KC....and got to take the points tonight. I'll be watching the game with Jimmy and he is as RABID of a Chiefs fan as they get!! Cussin up a storm when thing don't go right hahahah :thumbs_up


Thats funny right there!!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Good luck strutt!! Pit one down!! I just got to the house in NE kansas unpacking now. All day sits starting tomorrow! Deer moving all over but man is it windy!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

d3ue3ce said:


> Good luck strutt!! Pit one down!! I just got to the house in NE kansas unpacking now. All day sits starting tomorrow! Deer moving all over but man is it windy!!


I'm jealous! I don't want to leave tomorrow! But I've had my time here...it's your turn


----------



## d3ue3ce

Right back at ya! Ive been jealous the whole time you were out here! I was here this week last year as well and it was just crazy. 2 all day sits, shot my buck the 3rd morning(main frame 10, 3 kickers 150").... Saw 19 bucks in that timeframe. Hoping the same happens this year! 


Im pulling for ya! Hope ya can connect!!!


----------



## bherendeen05

Hey strut what do you think of the hunt comfort seat. Worth the buy


----------



## Huntin Hard

bherendeen05 said:


> Hey strut what do you think of the hunt comfort seat. Worth the buy


I know you didn't ask me but I bought one and it's definitely worth the money!


----------



## zap

Good luck in the AM, Fullstrutter.


----------



## cwschwark

No tag soup for you!


----------



## shaffer88

cwschwark said:


> No tag soup for you!


Seinfeld !!!! Quote


----------



## Fullstrutter

As anticipated...slow day today. Wind beat me up. 

Officially down to my last morning hunt tomorrow morn!! 

Going to enjoy a couple drinks and some SNF this evening. What's the bet...Denver -7.5 or KC + 7.5?? Discuss!


----------



## kansasboi

cwschwark said:


> no tag soup for you!


next!!!


----------



## SdDiamondArcher

Kc!!!!!!


----------



## Pittstate23

Fullstrutter said:


> As anticipated...slow day today. Wind beat me up.
> 
> Officially down to my last morning hunt tomorrow morn!!
> 
> Going to enjoy a couple drinks and some SNF this evening. What's the bet...Denver -7.5 or KC + 7.5?? Discuss!


I'm a fairly diehard chiefs fan, but I am afraid I'm taking Denver -7.5


----------



## Sweet Release

Strut - what's your minimum for tomorrow ... no change? I'd take KC, but not confidently.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

I think it all depends on if Manning plays the entire game. I think his geriatric legs are on their last leg(pun intended) and I also think the Chiefs are gonna get after him. If he plays the whole game, I think the Broncos cover, if not, the Chiefs cover.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Pittstate23 said:


> I'm a fairly diehard chiefs fan, but I am afraid I'm taking Denver -7.5


I hear you. I think I'm going to side with you on that. I love the chiefs but even Jimmy said: "You want my advice...take Denver" haha


----------



## shaffer88

jbsoonerfan said:


> I think it all depends on if Manning plays the entire game. I think his geriatric legs are on their last leg(pun intended) and I also think the Chiefs are gonna get after him. If he plays the whole game, I think the Broncos cover, if not, the Chiefs cover.


Way to cover both sides. . ,lol but your right I bet knowshon is getting a heavy workload tonight. . Broncos with the win but chiefs stay within 7


----------



## jbsoonerfan

shaffer88 said:


> Way to cover both sides. . ,lol but your right I bet knowshon is getting a heavy workload tonight. . Broncos with the win but chiefs stay within 7


It's just one thing you can never tell about. Just like when Rodgers went out. The Packers suck without him. I think the Broncos may be the same and with the way Manning had a few issues last week, I think the Chiefs may try to hit him early and often.


----------



## bowfool12

I'm in on Denver tonight, KC is real tough though. As good as KC's defense is I don't think it can hang with the Broncos offense. I'd be really surprised if the Broncos don't have it covered by the end of the game. KC will probably hang for a while. 

How about them Browns today!? Man it gets tough watching them sometimes.


----------



## NHBOONER

Manning has too many weapons. I'd take Denver minus 7.5 pretty easily


----------



## smackey

Originally Posted by 2 point 
Good lord you've been in Kansas that long and still can't get it done? Hell let a real hunter get in there and show you how it's done. If you can't get it done in that many days you aren't skilled enough boy


What a DH.


----------



## Check 1

Fullstrutter (Scott), What a wonderful journey you have taken all of us on over the last two weeks from high above the KS landscape. Your followers have included those that have been out in the woods (or are out there right now) and those who can't make it out this fall for various reasons including our Country's servicemen and women stationed far from home. You have shared your experiences from your treestands through heat, cold, wind and rain and many of us are now better hunters because of it. Mom and I are thrilled to have been on this adventure with you and are very proud of your commitment to fair chase, your perseverance and strong work ethic. Deer or no deer tomorrow on your last morning bow hunt in KS, you have shared a terrific experience with Jimmy and all of us that have followed this thread. We are all looking forward to welcoming you home tomorrow evening and sharing the Thanksgiving hunt and holidays together.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

:thumbs_up

Full thanks for your read, I leave thursday and hope for an adventure like yours...


----------



## solobowhunter

smackey said:


> Originally Posted by 2 point
> Good lord you've been in Kansas that long and still can't get it done? Hell let a real hunter get in there and show you how it's done. If you can't get it done in that many days you aren't skilled enough boy
> 
> 
> What a DH.


Yeah he's probably also the type that would shoot the first one over 100". Lol


----------



## bowfool12

Great post, and totally agree 


Check 1 said:


> Fullstrutter (Scott), What a wonderful journey you have taken all of us on over the last two weeks from high above the KS landscape. Your followers have included those that have been out in the woods (or are out there right now) and those who can't make it out this fall for various reasons including our Country's servicemen and women stationed far from home. You have shared your experiences from your treestands through heat, cold, wind and rain and many of us are now better hunters because of it. Mom and I are thrilled to have been on this adventure with you and are very proud of your commitment to fair chase, your perseverance and strong work ethic. Deer or no deer tomorrow on your last morning bow hunt in KS, you have shared a terrific experience with Jimmy and all of us that have followed this thread. We are all looking forward to welcoming you home tomorrow evening and sharing the Thanksgiving hunt and holidays together.


----------



## Dwiley

Good luck in the morn. I've enjoyed keeping up with your hunt. 
I spent 10 days in SE KS and came home with my tags. You tell people you're going to kansas hunting and they think there's a P&Y behind every tree. Definitely not so but I did come back with some great encounters and learned a little more about bowhuntin.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

smackey said:


> Originally Posted by 2 point
> Good lord you've been in Kansas that long and still can't get it done? Hell let a real hunter get in there and show you how it's done. If you can't get it done in that many days you aren't skilled enough boy
> 
> 
> What a DH.


Dude. Your a real tool. You probably have been lost by Fullstrutter's ability to convey the full hunting experience.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck in the morning...I have a real good feeling that tomorrow is going to be a good day for many of the eastern KS hunters....

Joe


----------



## kcbuckeraser

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck in the morning...I have a real good feeling that tomorrow is going to be a good day for many of the eastern KS hunters....
> 
> Joe


And hopefully a certain western Missouri hunter.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Check 1 said:


> Fullstrutter (Scott), What a wonderful journey you have taken all of us on over the last two weeks from high above the KS landscape. Your followers have included those that have been out in the woods (or are out there right now) and those who can't make it out this fall for various reasons including our Country's servicemen and women stationed far from home. You have shared your experiences from your treestands through heat, cold, wind and rain and many of us are now better hunters because of it. Mom and I are thrilled to have been on this adventure with you and are very proud of your commitment to fair chase, your perseverance and strong work ethic. Deer or no deer tomorrow on your last morning bow hunt in KS, you have shared a terrific experience with Jimmy and all of us that have followed this thread. We are all looking forward to welcoming you home tomorrow evening and sharing the Thanksgiving hunt and holidays together.


Nice post Pops! Thanks for that. :thumbs_up I've had a most rewarding experience out here with Jimmy for the last two weeks. We've had highs and lows and shared many memories, laughs, life chats. 

It has been the most challenging hunt in my 4 year tenure since my first trip in 2010. I had the most time of all four years...but also the biggest obstacles. EHD and drought conditions over the last years has put a definitive noticeable difference in the herd in Eastern Kansas. Also had some challenging weather conditions as well, but that's always to be expected in KS! 

Regardless...whether I catch a Hail Mary in the morning or go home with my tags...it has been a very successful adventure! I truly enjoy sharing my pursuits with all of you here on archerytalk. I will miss all of this and count the days down until I return just like every year! 

I have about a 6 hour hunt remaining in the morning...and the weather is going to be great. I'm down to the last 2% of my hunt....but as my buddy Joe said...there's nothing like a buzzer beater to bring the crowd to its feet!! 

I will be hunting the stand RIGHT on the edge of the primary doe bedding area on our big farm...going for broke. I'll shoot a 140+ or a doe to fill the freezer...so let's see how this book ends!!


----------



## dan1966

We'll be watching with high hopes for you. Best of luck and safe journey home.


----------



## flyin51

Man im gonna say a prayer for ya to have some awesome luck in the AM! I thought I had some hardcore huntin buddies, but u sir, go above and beyond!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Personally I find the the whole thread more exciting that most of my hunts where I end up killing something. Thanks!

PS 

I'd better not find out you killed a 158 on day two and are waiting to post is Monday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drew10483

pullin for ya strut!


----------



## ikeinks

Ignore the trolls & good luck in the morning.


----------



## brae

Good luck hope you kill a big one in the morning


----------



## dspell20

Thanks for sharing your journey and good luck strut


----------



## Huntin Hard

Goodluck Strutter! Hopefully this morning is the day.


----------



## jporlier

This is how great stories finish. Good luck today.


----------



## jhcats10

Good luck Strut


----------



## wmn2

Good luck strut. I haven't posted on this thread yet, but I've read your adventure from day one. I hope you get that buzzer beater.


----------



## WildWilt15

Crunch time get it done!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm in the bedding area stand....stealth ninja...didn't bump any deer coming in, real quiet and slow in the moonlight. Been in for 15 mins already. Still dark out


----------



## string music

Good Luck Strutter. Time to let that Elite eat.


----------



## Fullstrutter

First good shooting light has just arrived


----------



## Roo223

Good luck


----------



## NCBuckNBass

lock and load


----------



## dgblum

Pulling for ya bud!


----------



## TruGrit

Pull'n for ya Strutter! As a first time follower of your hunting journey here in KS, your perseverance and enthusiasm over the last couple of weeks has been inspiring! For me your thread has been a lifesaver as work and "stuff" has kept me out of the woods! Thanks for all the exciting ride and best of luck today! Have a safe trip home.


----------



## jcarlton

Good luck!! Finish strong!!


----------



## d3ue3ce

Good luck strutt!! They are moving this morning! 2 mins ago a young 8 chased a doe by me, 15 mins ago i grunted in a spike that i heard thrashing a tree, and saw a young buck chasing in the headlights!!!


Im pullin for ya!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Just did some grunting and can bleats


----------



## Bowtech>mathews

Might one to grab your horns and do a hail marry... Good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer

A light tickling of the tines is always nice under these conditions too.....GET ONE.....

Joe


----------



## Hower08

Aim small Miss small!!! moons still up here in ohio wish i was in a stand today just got home from work though hanging out with the kid. Good Luck today! my old man killed his buck Sunday his last day of vacation with only 15 min left!!!!!! It only takes one deer. Pullin for ya


----------



## APAsuphan

How long you sitting for?


----------



## Bowtech>mathews

Also I would have shot that 8 you took a video of .. But that's just me


----------



## IndianaPSE

OK, let's gitterdone... I got a meeting at 830, damn you!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Its cold and still....crows cawing....songbirds serenading...taking it all in.

Have another 4 hours or so until I need to call it.


----------



## xcal1ber

All it takes is 10 seconds! Get it done son!


----------



## James Vee

If I had a wind like that to work with I'd try sneaking up on one.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

If nothing happens in four hours all it does is make next years thread even better.


----------



## mikeqtaylor53

:thumbs_up:thumbs_upGood luck from Bama Bow Hunter in S E Alabama. Hope it ends the way Auburn beat GA on Sat, at the end.


----------



## Pittstate23

Have faith brother, this is NOVEMBER! 4 hours in november is like weeks in sep/oct.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pittstate23 said:


> Have faith brother, this is NOVEMBER! 4 hours in november is like weeks in sep/oct.


Amen to that....

Joe


----------



## apollo610

Strutter,
Thank you brother for taking us all on this great journey. I sure hope you get a chance this morning to tag one, but being with you everyday from the beginning has been a great adventure. I truly admire your dedication to hunting. This being my third year of following this thread has made me feel like I almost know you. It has improved every year and I am thankful that you take the time to bring us with you on these adventures. Some of us will probably never have a chance to hunt the areas that you have seen and going along with you through these threads with the awesome pics and videos is like living out a dream.
Thanks again for all the hard work and effort you put into this and remember the lessons learned from the trip. Its not always the kill that makes the trip, but the hunt the memories that you have made will last a lifetime. 
Thanks again man.


----------



## casador81

These next 4 hours could be the most productive hours of your 2 week hunt. Especially since today is a cold front coming behind a wet/windy day. They should be chasing all around you at any moment. Here in CT, I witnessed some intense chasing around 9am on Saturday. Stay on your feet and poised for that that "hail Mary."

Today is 67 degrees with a constant 20+ wind!! We're getting that cold front tomorrow here in the Northeast.I'll be out there! Can't wait!!!


----------



## young blood

Good luck man. A lot of animals are killed right down to the wire. So when this thread says 155, 00 views, are my 100 times clicking itto check in considered 100 views?


----------



## ks_kiwi

This will be the most refreshed thread all day.
Hope you connect - what a great finish that would be.
Is it still a 140" minimum or would you take a P&Y?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Big doe coming!!!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Good luck Strutter! Read the whole thread and truly appreciate you sharing your hunt with us, great story! My son and I will be in Iowa starting Thursday for 6 days and hope to have a great hunt like you.


----------



## COBowhnter

its gonna happen...


----------



## East Aurora

Will there be an audio book available for this thread? Maybe we can get Morgan Freeman to read each post? I'd listen to it!!

Might make a great Christmas gift??


----------



## dspell20

Hammer her Strut!


----------



## huntnfishnut

Good luck to ya!


----------



## Ramey Jackson

mikeqtaylor53 said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_upGood luck from Bama Bow Hunter in S E Alabama. Hope it ends the way Auburn beat GA on Sat, at the end.


That one hurt!


----------



## Fullstrutter

YES!!!!!! I got her!!!! Perfect shot double lung baby!!!!! 

Omg that was nerve wracking she was inside 25 yards for over 15 minutes just chillin n millin browsing no shot!!!

Waited her out and ahhhh I'll tell you all the whole story later!!! I am PUMPED right now! Still have almost two hours in the tree and going home with a fat Kansas doe for the freezer!!!


----------



## jdk81

Good luck man!


----------



## phibrybout

Woohoooo! Waiting for the story. Congrats Strutter!


----------



## jdk81

Nice work!


----------



## smokecity

Welcome to the tribe!!


----------



## WVohioFAN

Good job FS!


----------



## zap

Fullstrutter said:


> YES!!!!!! I got her!!!! Perfect shot double lung baby!!!!!
> 
> Omg that was nerve wracking she was inside 25 yards for over 15 minutes just chillin n millin browsing no shot!!!
> 
> Waited her out and ahhhh I'll tell you all the whole story later!!! I am PUMPED right now! Still have almost two hours in the tree and going home with a fat Kansas doe for the freezer!!!



:thumbs_up

Hope a bigun walks past close......:wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice....congrats on the doe....

Joe


----------



## Hower08

Woot wooootttttt !!!!!!


----------



## apollo610

Congrats on the doe!!!
Cant wait for the pics and the story!


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> YES!!!!!! I got her!!!! Perfect shot double lung baby!!!!!
> 
> Omg that was nerve wracking she was inside 25 yards for over 15 minutes just chillin n millin browsing no shot!!!
> 
> Waited her out and ahhhh I'll tell you all the whole story later!!! I am PUMPED right now! Still have almost two hours in the tree and going home with a fat Kansas doe for the freezer!!!


Hope she did not go far love to use em for scent hopefully a biggun comes to check her out. Congrats on the meat.


----------



## dspell20

Come on Strut. Hopefully the smell of the fresh kill will bring in a Kansas monarch. Congrats on the kill


----------



## shaffer88

East Aurora said:


> Will there be an audio book available for this thread? Maybe we can get Morgan Freeman to read each post? I'd listen to it!!
> 
> Might make a great Christmas gift??


I prefer Samuel l Jackson , his reading of " go the f*** to sleep" is epic, search it on you tube if you gave not head it. 
Again congrats on the doe, the kids and I are in bed watching toons and I've been reading what I missed over the night and this morning. 
Going to be a long night at work wed with out this thread.


----------



## basspro05

Good Work!


----------



## Fullstrutter

shaffer88 said:


> Hope she did not go far love to use em for scent hopefully and big comes to check her out. Congrats on the meat.


She only made it 30-40 yards I watched her drop!! Those whitetail specials are serious business!!

Man this is awesome I am really pumped I got this opportunity!


----------



## shaffer88

Just noticed your little over 160 from 2000 comments. This thread will make it there for sure. How many views you think it will make?


----------



## COBowhnter

nice work


----------



## jdk81

shaffer88 said:


> Just noticed your little over 160 from 2000 comments. This thread will make it there for sure. How many views you think it will make?


Lots


----------



## Featherbuster

nice good shooting now to wait for all the big bucks to come to her trail good luck


----------



## IndianaPSE

Saweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> YES!!!!!! I got her!!!! Perfect shot double lung baby!!!!!
> 
> Omg that was nerve wracking she was inside 25 yards for over 15 minutes just chillin n millin browsing no shot!!!
> 
> Waited her out and ahhhh I'll tell you all the whole story later!!! I am PUMPED right now! Still have almost two hours in the tree and going home with a fat Kansas doe for the freezer!!!


WTG! Hellz yes!!! Awesome! Im out in the middle of nowhere l'll have to check in laterr man!! 
AWESOME!


----------



## huntnfishnut

Attaboy


----------



## affe22

Congrats! Hope that 140+ comes by for you too.


----------



## Juneauhunt

This whole adventure has just been friggin' awesome. I threw my arms up with an audible "YES!" when I read about the doe. Thank you so much for including us on your hunt and I'm glad you had so much fun.


----------



## Tater1985

Praying for a 140+ to show up. How could you top a two week long hardcore hunt with a double on the last morning! Good luck Strut!


----------



## kiaelite

Congrats on the doe!! Im still in til the end!! Cant wait for pics and the last moments of your hunt!


----------



## Fullstrutter

I feel victorious!! Just sitting here smiling, contemplating all that I've been through over the last 16 days! Even if I hadn't been blessed with this doe that I'm looking at 40 yards away...this trip has been amazingly successful.


----------



## Tweet46

Awesome!! Congrats on filling the freezer...now go get one for the wall!!


----------



## Ned250

Fullstrutter said:


> YES!!!!!! I got her!!!! Perfect shot double lung baby!!!!!
> 
> Omg that was nerve wracking she was inside 25 yards for over 15 minutes just chillin n millin browsing no shot!!!
> 
> Waited her out and ahhhh I'll tell you all the whole story later!!! I am PUMPED right now! Still have almost two hours in the tree and going home with a fat Kansas doe for the freezer!!!


Sweet! Now's time for big daddy to come following her scent trail...


----------



## bj99robinson

Congrats on the doe, if you killed every time it wouldn't be as special, I know that's hard to accept but I think it's true. If you're not done already good luck, if you are be safe traveling.


----------



## apollo610

any video of the doe kill, just curious since you had so much time between the sighting and the actual shot.


----------



## Ned250

bj99robinson said:


> Congrats on the doe, if you killed every time it wouldn't be as special, I know that's hard to accept but I think it's true. If you're not done already good luck, if you are be safe traveling.


This is 100% true. If it was easy, it wouldn't be as fun/rewarding when you actually do connect with one. :thumbs_up


----------



## xcal1ber

Awesome on filling the freezer! If it's cold enough then let her lay for a little while longer if you can. You never know if a big one will show up!


----------



## shaffer88

I've noticed a lot are the betting type so here we go:
My Kansas monster buck hunt : 
Over/under: 2300 comments
Over/under: 175000 views

On the comments that I'd you got one every time it would not be as fun. If you got a big POPER or booner every trip I highly doubt you would have a bad time. Congrats again couple more hours to get a biggun


----------



## kiaelite

shaffer88 said:


> I've noticed a lot are the betting type so here we go:
> My Kansas monster buck hunt :
> Over/under: 2300 comments
> Over/under: 175000 views


Based on this I will take the "over" because the thread will never go away and people will always, forever, be going back and searching for it, viewing and commenting!! :darkbeer:


----------



## shaffer88

I am from rosalia. I now live near coffeyville lol. You had me there for awhile cuz I'm after a big 11 near some cattle penns down here. I'm with the kids today so I was going to be upset


----------



## deerwhackmaster

How much more time does strut have in the stand ?


----------



## bsites9

couple hours tops I think


----------



## orarcher

Good luck for the last couple hours !!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

My 2013 Kansas Bowhunt is officially over!! Just met up with Jimmy...going to get my doe!! Pictures to come!


----------



## apollo610

Congrats on a wonderful journey. Thanks again for taking us along. Can't wait for pics and trip recap story.


----------



## Bullhound

well, you apparently learned at some point to follow the golden rule.

*RULE #1 ENJOY THE RIDE!!!!*


----------



## dsking

Good read. Im out.


----------



## deerwhackmaster

Weird , I normally wouldnt care what someone else shoots but found myself checking in often and reading every page , bummed it's over ! Was one Hell of a story strut. Thanks for the ride !!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Congrats on the doe strut. Thanks for taking us on the journey again.


----------



## SPIGEEZ

Thanks for bringing us along. Glad you got to trip the trigger!! Congrats and good luck next season!


----------



## phibrybout

Well crap, guess I actually have to work now! Once again Strut, congrats on the doe and thank you for sharing another KS adventure! Your giant still walks but it was one helluva ride!


----------



## kstatemallards

Strut, if every Kansas hunter practiced your discipline our state would return to the glory days. It's not easy to pass on 3.5 and 2.5 year old bucks sometimes but it pays off in the end. Just imagine what your trophy room will look like in 30 years. 

Big ole nannies can sometimes be the hardest deer to kill later in the season.


----------



## Sasamafras

Congrats strut great updates this year, glad you got to shoot a doe too after passing so many deer you are truly disciplined. Hope to see some final great pics!


----------



## tanna114

Congrats on the doe Strut! Like the others have said, I'm going to be alot more productive at work now that I won't be getting on here to check out the progress of your hunt every 30 minutes or so. Too bad you couldn't get a buck down, but we all know it's not for lack of effort.


----------



## RayJax

Congrats on your doe Strutt as well as completing yet another amazing trip to Kansas!

I think all should take note at how happy you were to harvest the doe as well as everything else you learned along the way! 

Congrats again and thank you so much for sharing your adventure once again!


----------



## Chromedog

Thanks for the ride Strutter,...I have followed thread every year and I am amazed on how and what you do. You have my respect for being true to yourself and for not "stretching" your goals you have set for yourself. Take care and I am already looking forward to next years thread. Have a safe trip home!


----------



## jdk81

Awesome man! Get that doe and post up some pictures! These threads will always be around. They, and this one specifically, are amazing, and always will be.


----------



## drew10483

Great hunt Strut. Congrats on the doe! As a fellow bow hunter I am proud to have followed your hunt. Safe travels!


----------



## cwschwark

Good job brother! Glad you're going home with some meat. Thanks for the good show and awesome message you've passed along through all of your dedication and persistence! Next year!


----------



## cwschwark

No tag soup for you! Come back one year!


----------



## dspell20

Strut is a perfect example of a good out of state hunter traveling across the country in pursuit of a trophy caliber animal that he can not pursue in his own state. He is grateful for the opportunity and will settle for nothing less then the trophy he set out for. I applaud his discipline and dedication. I also commend him on showing us all how to hunt hard while playing the odds in your favor. Thanks again for sharing your journey. I have learned a lot from this thread and I look forward to November 2014 to tag along again.


----------



## bulldogbish

cwschwark said:


> No tag soup for you! Come back one year!


ha! Bringing together two of my favorite things...hunting and seinfield

Good job Strutt, looking forward to next year


----------



## solobowhunter

Awesome journey you gave us all! Be safe!


----------



## BowOgre

Congrats! I enjoy your thread every year. I take the same days off and enjoy keeping up on your success live via the tree stand each year. Keep up the good work and have safe travels buddy!


----------



## Pittstate23

great work brother. I applaud your determination and look forward to this thread next year.


----------



## shawtd

shaffer88 said:


> I prefer Samuel l Jackson , his reading of " go the f*** to sleep" is epic, search it on you tube if you gave not head it.
> Again congrats on the doe, the kids and I are in bed watching toons and I've been reading what I missed over the night and this morning.
> Going to be a long night at work wed with out this thread.


Thank you shaffer88. That made my day!


----------



## DPW

Productivity in hundreds of offices across the country just went up...my office included! :wink: Strut, thanks for being so dilligent in posting and keeping us all informed. What a great thread!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Thanks for all the awesome comments guys!! 

Just finished up with my doe getting her out! Let's go bloodtrailing first!

Arrow in the ground and coated!








First blood/spray!


----------



## IndianaPSE

Nice!


----------



## Roo223

Congrats on the doe. This is a great thread I'll be watching for next years to.


----------



## huntinfool14

Sad to see it end! Congrats on the doe strutter, can't wait for next years thread!


----------



## smokecity

Pumped for ya man!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Packing up and then will upload more pics in half hour! Leaving for airport in 60 minutes.


----------



## trav1021

Good job strut I have been keeping up with this thread every year and its always epic great job on the doe and I have alot of respect for you setting a goal for the buck and sticking to it with multiple chances to shoot bucks under the standards you set. Next year it will all pay off. again good job.


----------



## shaffer88

shaffer88 said:


> I am from rosalia. I now live near coffeyville lol. You had me there for awhile cuz I'm after a big 11 near some cattle penns down here. I'm with the kids today so I was going to be upset


Supposed to be A pm . Lol sob I'm computer illiterate


----------



## NolesFan

Nice job Strut.. doe makes for some good eating! How many days until this starts for you again next year? Let's fire up the countdown!


----------



## shaffer88

Strut thanks again for taking us along for the ride. What a ride it was. The countdown for next year begins.


----------



## archeryninja

Congrats on the deer kill. Safe trip home


----------



## Fullstrutter

Heading to the airport with Jimmy! Have some time in the truck now. 

Here are some pics from my doe this morning!

Entrance








Exit...just about perfectly 90-100% broadside...Grim Reaper whitetail special carnage!!


----------



## Chromedog

Congrats,...safe journey home.


----------



## orarcher

Congrats on a nice fat doe !!! Thanks for taking us along !!!!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Field photos!


































I am very proud of her!


----------



## NChunter33

I'd be proud to! That's twice the size of a mature buck in fl lol


----------



## IndianaPSE

140# all day is my guess, no?


----------



## RayJax

Awesome pics! Congrats!


----------



## Bowtech>mathews

Thanks for the ride ... Gave me something to read in math class and congrats on the doe you worked hard for her. But next year I'm expecting a 170'


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow!!! I'm at Pork n Pickle restaurant in KC airport! I just got a Goose Island tall seasonal brewski and a smoked beef brisket bbq and chedder on toasted garlic bread sandwich!!

I am loving life right now and in celebration mode!


----------



## stiffwindpsr

Congrats on the fat doe and thanks for the ride. JOB WELL DONE SIR !!!


----------



## kstatemallards

Get a Boulevard Pale Ale. It's a local KC beer. Deliciousness.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

kstatemallards said:


> Get a Boulevard Pale Ale. It's a local KC beer. Deliciousness.


x 4 !!!!!


----------



## NC Kansas

kstatemallards said:


> Get a Boulevard Pale Ale. It's a local KC beer. Deliciousness.


Except they just sold out. Still made in KC though.


----------



## ikeinks

Your determination and perseverance is something I admire. Safe travels and if you get bored keep up w us kansas hunters in the Kansas hunting thread! Cheers


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm on the plane boys and about to jet back home out of the Land of the Giants! I will miss this place!! I love Kansas!!


----------



## sticknstring33

Fun ride. Next year!


----------



## zap

Safe trip home, fullstrutter....


----------



## Huff/MO

zap said:


> Safe trip home, fullstrutter....


Agreed. Have a safe trip.

Zap... this thread was fun, but your MO thread in the snow a few years ago was the best live hunt I've ever followed. Are you doing it again soon?


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Congrats on a great hunt and huge doe! She looks bigger than you. Thanks for the play by play it is always a fun read.


----------



## kscatman76

That time around Christmas can be good strutt you could always make a return trip yet this year!


----------



## jdk81

Nice job man. Thanks for everything!


----------



## digitalhavok

Very cool dude - Congrats!! Next year you'll get what you want because you held out on so many other amazing Bucks. You just really have given them a chance to get a little bit bigger.. Kansas big boys are officially on Notice! 

P.S Thanks again for giving us all the great opportunity in following your 2 weeks adventure. It's been quite a cool thing for me being new to this all to check in daily and ready everything on a day to day basis.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## mikecs4life

Great read once again. Thanks and nice shot!!


----------



## Timber Hawk

Congrats strut!


----------



## Brian811

Congrats on the doe.


----------



## Eddie12

What an awesome thread! Congrats and safe travels home!! Can't wait to follow along again next year!!!


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Great hunt Strut! Always a good read with your thread. Next year the deer gods may bless you with a Booner.


----------



## mikehess51

Congrats on the doe man, and already looking forward to next yr!


----------



## jnutz19

Congrats on the big ole nanny strut! Had a blast following the thread this year. Did you get the kill on video??


----------



## dgblum

Well done Strutter! Successful trip on many levels.

Already excited for next year's thread!


----------



## TaylorMade757

Thanks for sharing your journey again! Your thread last year is what made me quit lurking and register on AT.


----------



## huntingnwfl

Awesome job Scott been a fun journey. Welcome back to Florida. Why don't you do a thread when you go chasing them out of state gobblers this season? Again great job


----------



## Delta180

It's been fun, my first year following along (well my first year on AT). Great use of AT, very entertaining and educational. Important to see that no matter what, sometimes it aint easy to kill a big buck. That's real hunting. Last good buck I shot was 5 years ago. Gotta love the possibility that any minute, things can change on a dime!


----------



## horse sense

*good ending*

Great thread. I have hunted in Kentucky and Ohio as an out of state hunter. I never got a buck, but had a great time nontheless. congrats on the doe. Sometimes we all lose sight of the journey while we look for the finish line. Its not always about getting a huge buck (although thats what keeps us going) but the time with friends and the interaction with the outdoors. 

Keith


----------



## blackngold51

Thanks for taking us on the ride Strut! I'm envious of your positive attitude, way to stay after it!


----------



## affe22

Sounds like you had an awesome trip, even without connecting on a buck.

I wanted to say this earlier but didn't want to rain on your parade. Kansas City International is in Missouri.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I have not read every page, but do you or Jimmy run trail cams while you are there hunting?


----------



## booner

Congrats on that fat girl!!!! :wink: Great thread!!


----------



## Sweet Release

Love the dedication, self control, and determination - you have a way with words as well. Well played and very entertaining. Congrats. A bowhunter that truly gets it - it's all about the journey.


----------



## illinoisbuck

Great thread, definately a daily checker.


----------



## FIZZY

Thanks Strutt! We appreciate the extra work it takes to do this. I spent last week solo camping and bowhunting in SE Nebraska. When I came home, the first thing I checked was this thread. After a hard week of hunting, this thread is good for the soul. We need to get you a sponsor so you can do more of this. You've got a big fan club going here!


----------



## bvananne

Thanks for the Journey Strutt. Congrats on the doe and take care of yourself. Until next year!


----------



## solobowhunter

So now what am I going to read? Dang it lol


----------



## Alec-Arkansas

solobowhunter said:


> so now what am i going to read? Dang it lol


x2!


----------



## Fullstrutter

Ahh back to work in my slacks and dress shoes :thumbs_do!! I miss my muckboots and fleece camo!! 

I'm going to work on the story of the doe over the next day or two. Got some catching up at work first though...I was gone for 17 days, weeee!! :lol:


----------



## APAsuphan

Fullstrutter said:


> Ahh back to work in my slacks and dress shoes :thumbs_do!! I miss my muckboots and fleece camo!!
> 
> I'm going to work on the story of the doe over the next day or two. Got some catching up at work first though...I was gone for 17 days, weeee!! :lol:


Yesterday was my first day back after 2 weeks, still trying to adjust back!


----------



## IndianaPSE

I have two problems after my rut hunt and my recent hunts, now being back to work:

1) It sucks.

2) It sucks there's no Live Kansas Rut Hunt Thread to follow until next year.

Guess I'm gonna have to hunt more.


----------



## Featherbuster

WOW from muck boots to dress shoes not fun! It is crazy when we go away hustlin,flyin,drivin and wham all that and then evreything stops as the sun comes up that first morning hunt and it silent ha ha then 17 days of that routine and wham bac to that other way of life deff. big 180dg change. It takes me some time to get back into the desk again from the stands. It was an awesome ride and the pics and video you have done were awesome also thanks very well done.

Just remember under a year and you will be back there


----------



## shaffer88

Is it just me or does anyone else having a hard time finding reasons to check AT now that this is almost complete ?


----------



## sooner77

strutter you need to get together with the guys from buckventures or major league bowhunting. Your probably the most followed amateur bowhunter on the net and I think you would fit in really well with what they do.


----------



## shaffer88

sooner77 said:


> strutter you need to get together with the guys from buckventures or major league bowhunting. Your probably the most followed amateur bowhunter on the net and I think you would fit in really well with what they do.


Agreed mlb would be a good combo. Or heartland bowhunters they are some good guys.


----------



## Huntin Hard

shaffer88 said:


> Agreed mlb would be a good combo. Or heartland bowhunters they are some good guys.


I think heartland would be awesome. They are some good guys and have a really good show.


----------



## East Aurora

I think its perfect the way it is!! As soon at you get signed up with someone...it becomes "My Kansas Monster Buck Hunt...brought to you by Elite Archery". Then we need to hear how he would have never shot that buck if it wasn't for the warmth of his Muck Boots...blah blah blah!!!

This is obviously one of the most popular threads on AT...so let's not taint it!!

However...if I was Strutter and someone offered me a bunch of cash...I'm not sure how I'd react!!?? 

But I do look forward to this thread every year!!


----------



## alhawk

Thanks for taking us along for the ride!!!!


----------



## Fireman324

Fullstrutter said:


> Ahh back to work in my slacks and dress shoes :thumbs_do!! I miss my muckboots and fleece camo!!
> 
> I'm going to work on the story of the doe over the next day or two. Got some catching up at work first though...I was gone for 17 days, weeee!! :lol:


Thanks for the bromance! I had a blast just like the last few years. I still have my tag so maybe i can give ya an extra day or two from Kansas living through me for a change. Wont be able to tell a story as good as you but l'll keep ya filled in. Should be back in the stand on Saturday morning so look for a text msg! Ok now back to work, this sucks.......


----------



## viper24

Fireman324 said:


> Thanks for the bromance! I had a blast just like the last few years. I still have my tag so maybe i can give ya an extra day or two from Kansas living through me for a change. Wont be able to tell a story as good as you but l'll keep ya filled in. Should be back in the stand on Saturday morning so look for a text msg! Ok now back to work, this sucks.......


The more updates from the stand the better.


----------



## maximum

Guys a buddy and I are leaving Saturday for Kansas. Well he is leaving Friday night, I am coaching in a playoff game and depending on how that goes if I am going or not. Either way we will keep you posted whether he is up there solo or I get to join him. I have enjoyed this thread and want to contribute.

We are going late, but due to our work we always due.


----------



## Fullstrutter

East Aurora said:


> I think its perfect the way it is!! As soon at you get signed up with someone...it becomes "My Kansas Monster Buck Hunt...brought to you by Elite Archery". Then we need to hear how he would have never shot that buck if it wasn't for the warmth of his Muck Boots...blah blah blah!!!
> 
> This is obviously one of the most popular threads on AT...so let's not taint it!!
> 
> However...if I was Strutter and someone offered me a bunch of cash...I'm not sure how I'd react!!??
> 
> But I do look forward to this thread every year!!



I'd react with a sh*t eating grin and of course I would accept payment for something that I do for no payment currently lol. Would be awesome to get sponsored and/or get a contract and get gear or free hunting trips or whatever may be offered. I've worked my butt off for it and would continue to if ever given a chance!


----------



## lavazhole

Great job strutter!


----------



## apollo610

Strutter are you going to be posting a full story like years past of the entire trip?


----------



## Fireman324

Im sure he will... Probly been writing it up and editing and making it the way he wants it before he loads it onto AT.. Havent spoken much in the last week. I hopefully will be out tryn to fill my tag the next few days.


----------



## Chromedog

Any news on the 2014? Link?


----------



## blackngold51

Good question! Where has FS been?? No posts in over 2 weeks.


----------



## Fullstrutter

I'm here! I've been doing all kinds of traveling in October. Was up at my familys NY hunting lodge in the Catskills for the last two weeks. Really limited cell service up there. 

I'll be firing up my 2014 Live Rut Hunt thread in about a week or so!!! Going to be sick this year!! Dual states...KS & OH!


----------



## D-nasty

fullstrutter said:


> i'm here! I've been doing all kinds of traveling in october. Was up at my familys ny hunting lodge in the catskills for the last two weeks. Really limited cell service up there.
> 
> I'll be firing up my 2014 live rut hunt thread in about a week or so!!! Going to be sick this year!! Dual states...ks & oh!


yes!!!!


----------



## powell7db

Best news all day!


----------



## skeet16

What's the best news?
Last post was from 11/25/13


----------



## cwschwark

Been waiting for news on this! What dates you hunting?


----------



## shaffer88

Fullstrutter said:


> I'm here! I've been doing all kinds of traveling in October. Was up at my familys NY hunting lodge in the Catskills for the last two weeks. Really limited cell service up there.
> 
> I'll be firing up my 2014 Live Rut Hunt thread in about a week or so!!! Going to be sick this year!! Dual states...KS & OH!


Did I miss the outcome of the elk hunt?


----------



## kiaelite

Fullstrutter said:


> I'm here! I've been doing all kinds of traveling in October. Was up at my familys NY hunting lodge in the Catskills for the last two weeks. Really limited cell service up there.
> 
> I'll be firing up my 2014 Live Rut Hunt thread in about a week or so!!! Going to be sick this year!! Dual states...KS & OH!


Didn't you mention sometime this summer that the hunt was going to be put on hold and give the farms a season off and that you were going to do a "LIVE" elk hunt instead?

edit: Nevermind I found it, you mentioned that you won't be able to hunt with Jimmy this year, but have a couple other things in the works. I look forward to reading your posts, I will be in a tree from Oct 30-Nov 5 and reading along!! Good luck!


----------



## Tweet46

looking forward to it again! My only chance to feel like I'm hunting this year since I'm working in Jordan for the time being.


----------



## dspell20

SWEET! Fullstrutter is back and in two states. I can't wait. When does the party start up this year?


----------



## Fullstrutter

dspell20 said:


> SWEET! Fullstrutter is back and in two states. I can't wait. When does the party start up this year?


Gonna fire up the 2014 live rut hunt thread around this weekend or so! Counting the days until Midwest blastoff!!!


----------



## powell7db

How did the elk hunt go?


----------



## Fullstrutter

powell7db said:


> How did the elk hunt go?


Hunt of a lifetime! Thread coming with stories and tons of pics in the next day or two!


----------



## jdk81

Fullstrutter said:


> Hunt of a lifetime! Thread coming with stories and tons of pics in the next day or two!


Can't wait!


----------



## bghunter7777

subscribe


----------



## IndianaPSE

How does one say PARTICIPATING and SUBSCRIBING all in one word?


----------



## solobowhunter

IndianaPSE said:


> How does one say PARTICIPATING and SUBSCRIBING all in one word?


Subticipating.... Educated guess lol


----------



## Fullstrutter

IndianaPSE said:


> How does one say PARTICIPATING and SUBSCRIBING all in one word?


I'm going with partiscribing ftw!


----------



## Swamp Poodle

I'm rolling out Friday night and hoping for some colder weather.


----------

